# The Forgotten Forge



## DarkMaster (Dec 4, 2004)

OOC Ok it's setup. Before I start I just want to make sure I can transcribe the description boxes legaly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

OOC This will starts slowly for some. 

After countless hours in the train, it finally arrives at the grand station. People around him are franctic. Zanick rarely saw so many people at the same time. But what is most amazing is the pace at which the people walking, talking, it looks like they never have enough time. The weather is really bad, rain is pouring on the city. The night is falling and the effect of the magical light on the city is amazing.

Zanick is supposed to meet an elderly wizard that will accompagny him to the convention. 

Suddenly among the crowd an old men appears, Zanick is not sure wheter it was magic or simply that the men is used to move among such a crowd. 

"Hello, young men, you must be Zanick?" How can the old man know my name? before he can even finish his taught the elderly men adds "My name is Bonal Geldem I will be your guide through out the convention. I got very good words from your teacher in Aundair. It seems you are particularly gifted. " Bonal gives a very recomforting smile to Zanick and puts his hand on Zanick shoulder. "Come we have a lot to do"


Tai is a bit lost after the death of her father. She feels that she needs to learn about those huge metropolis but doesn't know really where to start. She is sitting in a very small tavern that she doesn't even remember the name at the bottom of a tower hopping her luck will turn soon.  She looks at the rain falling outside in the night. She is also amazed by the effect of the magical light on the city at night.

Pohl just met with Krollar, the local house Tharashk leader. He his an old half orc who did fortune has a bounty hunter for the house. They were recently hired to assassinate a spy that was providing information to some church. Pol never really ask too much question, concentrating only on what he needs to know to do the job. It seems that this priest had a daughter. Pohl doesn't like to kill so he hopes that she doesn't know anything about her father activity, that way he won't have to kill her. Pohl informant told him that she was know sitting, in the sleeping snake. Why on Korvaire would a young women go in such a bad places. Maybe she knows more than she should. Pohl thinks to himself, they couldn't have choosen a better day, The weather tonight is so bad.

Sarath, who was given a magical message box by house Canith. Whenever they need a job done they can call him and he has to be there within 30 minutes 24/7. They just called it's 8, Sarath barely had time to eat and now he has to go. His services are required 2 miles from here, around the edge of his area. Sarath curses the bad weather and heads towards the address he received, covering his head with a large water proof leather hat.


----------



## Delemental (Dec 5, 2004)

Tai sits quietly at a table near the window, nursing a mug of watered-down ale.  She will continue to sit and think about her situation until either asked to leave by the proprietor (a situation she feels isn't that unlikely, given her race and the fact she's not spending much money here) or until it gets late enough that she will need to find a place to stay for the night.

OOC - Spells prepared today are:

Orisons: Create Water, Mending, Purify Food and Drink
First: Magic Stone, Remove Fear, Domain: Bless


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2004)

'Gods Krollar, did you have to do such a messy job?'

Pohl D'Velderan speaks quietly to himself as he traverses a couple bridges down towards the lowers levels of Sharn.  He had just heard the reports of Krollar's assassination of a changeling spy, and of the complete violence the half-orc used to accomplish the hit.

'I mean really!  Show some class!  The poor man didn't need to go out that way!  Father is so right... you are not going to maintain your position if you keep screwing up like that, you stupid half-orc!  A couple more months and another screw up like that and I'll be able to throw you to the curb!  I mean really!'

He crosses over another bridge, and heads into one of the obsidian towers that will take him towards the Sleeping Snake... a tavern of not-very-good standing.  Ordinarily Pohl wouldn't sully himself by stepping into a place like that... but he had gotten word from one of his House Thuranni contacts that the changeling that Krollar knocked off had an abandoned daughter who had just recently returned to Sharn.

'Cripes, woman... why would you hang around down here?  This is disgusting!  You must have much of your father's blood flowing through your veins to stay down in areas like this.  You better make it worth my while coming down here to speak to you... and please don't give me any indication you knew of your father's activities, because I really don't want to have to kill you too.'

After another ten minutes of zig-zagging around pillars and shops, Pohl finally arrives at the Sleeping Snake.  He walks stright up to the door, gives a nod to the ogre standing guard in front... 'Hi Bork!'... (obviously Pohl comes down here more often than he even lets on to himself if he knows the name of the ogre bouncer) and then pulls the door open and strides into the front room of the tavern.  To all within, they see a tall, blond, broadshouldered man stand in the doorway with an air of arrogance about him that cries out "Look at me!  Aren't I important?!  C'mon!  Look!  Over here!  Why aren't you looking?!".  Pohl quickly scans the room in hopes of seeing a young changeling girl (although realizing the odds of her actually looking like a changeling are slim).


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2004)

As the rain poured down, Sareth tried to move quickly through the streets of Sharn. While he had not been in the city long, he had to admit that being a "salaried assistant" to House Canith was much better than _"working"_ on a night like this. However, Sareth's instincts told him that it would not be his skill with needle and thread that was needed this night.

_~Which is the reason you packed your kit under your cloak isn't ol' boy? Prepare for the worst and hope for the best...~_

As a bucket of water, gods let it be water, crashed down atop of Sareth from the building beside him, Sareth swore loudly and moved as fast as his legs would carry him.

_~Tall folk...by the Dragon's eyes...~_


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> After countless hours in the train, it finally arrives at the grand station. People around him are franctic. Zanick rarely saw so many people at the same time. But what is most amazing is the pace at which the people walking, talking, it looks like they never have enough time. The weather is really bad, rain is pouring on the city. The night is falling and the effect of the magical light on the city is amazing.
> 
> Zanick is supposed to meet an elderly wizard that will accompagny him to the convention.
> 
> ...




Excited and a bit nervous, Zanick shoulders his personal bag and checks to make sure his spellbook is still in his inside coat pocket. Looking around he is surprised when the old man speaks with him. "*Ah, yes sir. I am so glad to be here. So very exciting*". Smiling, he nods and follows Bonal where ever he is lead.

Spells today...
0 lvl - Acid Spray, Detect Magic*, Read Magic*, Message
1st lvl - Comprehend Language*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile
(* Divination spells)


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 5, 2004)

The barmaid, a tall beautiful but no so smart brunette always looking for love at the wrong place,  waves at Pohl as he enters. Pohl remembers that night with her like if it was yesterday, but he is not a man of a single women and now remembers why he didn't came here that often lately(OOC if that doesn't fit the character feel free to change it).

Pohl quickly glances around and notices a women who is obviously a changeling, Pohl can barely see her facial features and her hair are quite thin are braided in her back. She is wearing a studded leather and a spear can be found on her side near her chair and easy to access. She is sitting near the window, she was looking outside at the rain and the city but now she noticed him and looks at him. She doesn't seems to be the average changeling girl. (roll search 7+8 DC 10, bluff 7+1).

Tai notices a tall, beautiful blond human who just enter the place. He is very difficult to miss, and seems quite sure of himself. (sense motive 7+5). The human seems to be badly looking for someone or something. Obviously the barmaid seems to know him more than if he was a simple client. 

Bonal leads Zanick in some tortuous street and crosses many bridges. "Don't worry, I know this part of Sharn is not the safest but it is the quickest way to the academy"  He then looks at Zanick with a friendly smile and adds "So happy to be in Sharn, the city of wonder. Wait till you see the university" He then looks at a big towers displaying the time for a large part of the city and says "Guess we will be a bit late"

Sareth continue his way towards his destination under the rain.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 5, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zanick nods and adds "*Oh it is very impressive... so many floating towers and everything is so high... of course the floating towers of Arcanix where I learned my arts was a wonder when I first befell it also... but still there is so much here... so many people... its amazing*"


----------



## Delemental (Dec 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Tai notices a tall, beautiful blond human who just enter the place. He is very difficult to miss, and seems quite sure of himself. (sense motive 7+5). The human seems to be badly looking for someone or something. Obviously the barmaid seems to know him more than if he was a simple client.




Tai will speak to said barmaid when she apporaches her table, nodding slightly toward the human.  "Who is that man?  He seems to be looking for something here."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2004)

As the barmaid waves to Pohl in the doorway, he curses himself for forgetting that this was one of the nights she worked.  He tries his best to put on as sincere a smile as he can.

'Hi Florana!  How are things?  That rash of yours clear up yet?'

Florana's eyes immediately narrow at D'Velderan's scathing insult, and when she hears a snicker from a hobgoblin sitting at one of the other tables, she snaps her neck around to confront him.  This gives Pohl the chance to avoid having to speak to her... jilted former lovers always making for poor conversation.  His eyes connect with the beautiful changeling woman (actually in her regular form oddly enough), and he senses within himself that once again, he's made a "connection" with a lovely lady.  Whether or not that is actually true... that remains to be seen.  He at least seems to think so.

'Mmm, mmm, mmm.  Yep, old boy... you still got it' he says to himself under his breath.

As Florana gets pulled into a silent conversation with the changeling woman, Pohl decides to get himself a drink.  It's obvious she isn't making any move to run away (and why should she, since she has no idea who he is... although he plans on changing that soon enough).  Pohl strides up to the bar, places his warhammer on the counter, then gives the barman a wide inviting smile.

'Olar!  Good to see you, you crusty dog!  How are things?  I'll take a tankard of Nightwood Ale and a slab of cheese!  Still have Bork out front I see.  When are you going to get him enrolled in Morgrave, huh?  There's a potential Enchanter if I ever saw one!  Ha ha ha!!!'


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

*OOC:*



DEFCON_1 carefull with all the assumptions, I don't mind too much now cause it help create the character, but I might reject some or all of them once it really matters. I.E there won't be a magical warhammer waiting for you at the entrance of the dungeon because you said so .






The Florana looks surprised when the changeling asks her information about Pohl. She tried to be as friendly as she could (diplomacy 4+7) but she stays very cold. She answers back while preparing Pohl's tapped beer "Why do you want to know that? Pohl is a good men and has nothing to do changeling like you." Obviously Florana is jaleous of her, or see her as a potential thread (roll sense motive ???)









*OOC:*



I will wait a bit to see what happens here before I go on with the others


----------



## Delemental (Dec 7, 2004)

Tai sighs quietly to herself.  The barmaid's reaction to a 'changeling like her' is not terribly surprising.  Still, inwardly Tai had hoped Sharn might prove itself a bit more accepting of differences, given the number of people crowded into such a small space.  But perhaps the barmaid's reaction has more to do with the handsome man than with her.

(OOC - sure, Sense Motive on Florana)

"I meant nothing by it," she says politely.  "I am new in Sharn, as I'm sure you have noticed.  I only wished to offer him my assistance, as befits my calling."  Tai will lightly touch the holy symbol around her neck.  "I thought it would be impolite to offer my aid without at least knowing what his business here might be.  The two of you seem to know each other."  She glances back at the human, noticing his dragonmark for the first time.  "I take it that he is some sort of important figure in his House.  Would you mind telling me which House he is from?  I'm afraid that where I usually travel, we see very few people bearing Marks."

(OOC - I'm assuming I can see Pohl's Mark, since his character description states he displays it openly.  I also assume that Tai is only passingly familiar with the Houses and which Marks belong to which, as she spent most of her life in small villages)


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 7, 2004)

OOC Sorry the (sense motive ???) meant that I rolled it but don't want to tell you the results, you must figured it out from my post, next time I will use XXX


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 8, 2004)

"Of course we do"(know each other). Tai , notices that the barmaid has difficulty containing her jalousy when she starts talking to the human. She quickly goes serve another customer pretending that nothing happened


----------



## Delemental (Dec 8, 2004)

Tai, realizing that she will not get any help from the barmaid in making an introduction any easier, gives up on the conversation.  Instead she rises and crosses the bar to address the blond human, picking up her spear and taking it with her.

"Pardon the intrusion, milord.  My name is Tai.  I couldn't help but notice that you seem to be searching for someone or something.  Although I am new to Sharn, I would like to offer you any asssitance I can.  If you have no need of my help, then I understand."


----------



## Delemental (Dec 8, 2004)

Hiccup!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Pohl's smoldering eyes wander over the form of the changeling woman, and he becomes even more cocksure of himself.  Yep... the ladies can't resist him!  However, his eyes soon stop at about the neckline of her, and they focus in on the holy symbol of Boldrei that hangs around her neck.  This immediately snaps Pohl out of his self-delusional reverie and he realizes this is a religious one.  His past experiences have taught him that trying to put the moves on a woman of the gods is oten more trouble than it's worth.  So with a sigh of unfortunate depression that a possible conquest can be scratched off his list, he speaks to her casually and without any attempts at flirtation.

'Hello there... Tai.  I am Pohl D'Velderan of House Tharashk.  It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance.'

He thinks to himself as to how much information he should or shouldn't reveal as to his reason for being here.

'Assistance?  Hmm... that is a good question.  I suppose everyone needs some assistance from time to time.  As for myself... I think soothing my curiosity might be a fine way for you to lend me assistance.  I have not seen a fine woman such as you here in the Sleeping Snake... especially not one who would approach me unasked... so my inital question would be "what's a beautiful woman like you doing in a place like this?"'

He gives her a shy smile, and checks to see how his subtle flirtation gets received.  Plus he hopes to find out whether or not this woman is indeed the changeline he was looking for and how deep her connection to her father truly is.  The fact that she is a priest makes Pohl suspect that there may be nothing whatsoever between father and daughter... the former a spy and all-around bad man... the daughter an honest cleric of Boldrei.  But then again... perhaps not.  He'll wait and see.


----------



## Delemental (Dec 9, 2004)

Tai is a bit surprised by the warm reception.  She notes the subtle flirtation, but assumes that person's of Pohl's station most likely speak that way to everyone they meet, and thinks nothins special of it.

"My apologies, Master D'Velderan, for my presumption in approaching you in this way.  I had hoped for something of an introduction, however I'm afraid that my curiosity toward you was not well received."  Tai nods subtly toward the barmaid Florana.  "As to my business here, I'm afraid you find me the victim of my own unfamiliarity with Sharn.  I am here on a bit of personal business, and this happened to be the closest tavern to where I just concluded that business.  I found myself in need of a stiff drink afterward; though truth be told, I could only afford a watered-down one."  She laughs gently, half to herself.  "I suppose it's probably best that way.  Sharn is confusing enough without trying to navigate it half-drunk."


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 9, 2004)

Bonal suddenly stops in front of a bridge, hit himself on the head. He visibely forgot something and it just came back. The elderly man seems a bit nervous"Zanick, wait for me in front of this bar" Bonal points with his old croocked finger at the small and filthy Bar. Zanick can read on rotten wooden panel hanging in front of it the sleeping snake. The door seems shut. He can notices people inside and notices an old cover untop of the door at least he could protect himself from the rain there. "I got something urgent to take care of on, I should be back in 10 minutes, here's a few coins to entertain yourself. "Bonal takes 6 silver pieces out of a small leather pouch hang on his belt and give them to Zanick. "Oh, one last thing before I leave, sorry not to bring you along but I'd rather not involved you in this type of business." The elderly men grabs his robe and heads towards a bridge located directly in front of the Sleeping Snake.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 9, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nods his head "*No problem Bonal*" and he waits outside looking at tehe people going by smiling innocently


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

The rain falls hard, running off higher walkways and balconies in drenching waves, making it difficult to see much more than a few feet ahead of you. The distant glow of everbright lantern, barely visiblein the soaking gloom, does little to light the path on this warm, wet evening. (OOC Noticed the change in style  )

As Serath gets to the Kelsa spire, you pass near a nicely carved fountain depicting sea creature throwing water in the air, with the pouring rain you can't really enjoy the view. All of a sudden in the bridge connecting the Kelsa Spire to Dalannan tower, you see a flash of electricity, followed by a moan, looks like someone is in pain. both the sounds and the flash were coming from somewhere in between the too towers. 

Zanick who headed towards the sleeping snake to protect himself from the rain, hears also the sound coming from where Bonal left. 

Pohl who happened to be facing the outside window sees an unusual flash of electricity coming from the bridge. A few people in the bar stand up and look by the window curious of what just happened outside. The curious are now 
preventing Pohl and Tai from seeing what's happening outside.

OOC the Sleeping Snake is located on the Dalannan tower


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2004)

'What in the world was that?'

Pohl exclaims as the flash of light illuminates everyone in the bar.  He tries to glance outside but the heads of various patrons and that clueless barmaid get in his way.  He turns back to the woman at his side and is about to say something when suddenly the door opens up and the huge ogre Bork comes in, looking a little shaken.  This takes Pohl aback, because if a lightning strike can even shudder an ogre like Bork, then something important and possible dangerous is going on.  Ordinarily he wouldn't involve himself in something like this since he wasn't getting paid for it, but the coincidence of him down here dealing with the daughter of a spy not more than a couple hundred yards from a freak electrical strike tells him that perhaps something more insidious is going on.

'If you will please excuse me, my dear...' he says to Tai, '...but I believe something is requiring my potential attention.  It was a pleasure.'

He takes the changeling woman's hand in his and lightly kisses the back of it.  Then he gathers his cloak around him, pulls up his hood, picks the warhammer up off of the bar and places it back on the hook on his belt, then starts elbowing his way through the crowd.

'Excuse me... pardon me... Pohl D'Velderan, House Tharashk coming through!  Please go back to your seats and let the professionals handle this!  Excuse me!  You go sit down, buddy!  Pardon me!'

He reaches the door, throws a glance at Bork who is still a little nervous, then pushes open the door and steps out onto the bridge in the rain.  He starts hustling towards where he believe the lightning came from to see what he can find.

((Spot Check please +4))


----------



## Delemental (Dec 10, 2004)

Tai will also move toward the exit to investigate the strange noise, most likely a few steps behind Pohl simply because she has no "House Tharashk" credentials to hurl about and must move through the crowd like a normal person.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 10, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane looks worried to where he saw Bonal walking... he moves that way (30ft) and shout out to be heard over the rain "*Master Bonal? Is that you? Are you hurt?*"  As he can't see much he looks for any nearby everlights that he might be able to grab to light his way... 

(_d'oh I knew I should have taken light today!_)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2004)

As his vision cleared from the near blinding flash of lightening, Sareth's ears immediately picked up on the moans coming from the darkness in front of him.

_~Did the lightening strike someone ahead?~_

Knowing that he was needed by his house immediately, Sareth was momentarily torn on what to do, but as the moans continued to fill the night air Sareth knew the decision was made already in his mind.

_~Damn my mother and her teaching me to have a conscience....it will be the death of me one day...~_

Pulling his hat closer to his head, as the wind was beginning to pick up, Sareth approached the moans hoping that he whomever had been struck by nature's wrath would not pass before he reached them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 11, 2004)

Pohl gets outside fairly easily, the simple name Tharashk is enough for a lot of people to cooperate. While running towards the bridge where he saw the electric flash Pohl looks around but with all the rain falling it's extremely difficult to see more than 30 feet away. (roll spot 8+4 DC 18)

Tai following closely Pohl also scan the surroundings of the bridge but can't see anything either (spot roll 1+3 DC 18)

Zane alarmed that something happened to the friendly elderly wizards rushes towards the bridge with Nicadema on his shoulder. Her mere presence improves his sense and allow him to discern something on the bridge (spot roll 18+2 DC 18) and he also noticed the human and the changelling that are rushing out of the Sleeping Snake. 

Sarath increases speed towards the bridge, he can discern three figures in the shadow on the other side of the bridge heading his way he also notices something on the bridge (Spot roll 14+4 DC18)

Zanick and Sarath spot a figure in a dark cloack moving quietly through the rain on the skybridge ahead. It seems to be avoiding the dim pools of light cast by the everbright lanterns,prefering to stay to the shadows. Ligthning flashes, and you see a shape on the stone floor of the bridge in the brief illumination. The figure quickly reaches the railing of the skybridge, then slips over the barrier and disappears into the darkness and the rain.

OOC You are all about 50-60 feet from the center of the skybridge.


----------



## Delemental (Dec 11, 2004)

Tai will continue to move forward toward the center of the bridge, cautiously but walking at a normal pace, until she either encounters anything unusual or she has reached the other side of the bridge.  With the rain making it hard to see, she keeps her ears open for any unusual noises as well.  She grips her spear tightly.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane cries out to the cloak figure "*You there sir... hold up!*" he also looks for the eldery wizards scanning the bridge in the darkness


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2004)

Sareth saw the others approaching the weather striken person,_gods let it be that_, and then his eyes took in the cloaked figure trying to stay among the shadows and what he had first thought to be something simple suddenly began to change before his eyes.

Leaving the body to the three approaching it, Sareth began running to the railside where the cloaked figure had dropped from. In his haste, the edge of his hat was blew upwards and rainwater began pelting his face, soaking him quickly.

_~Just a quick look...then you are on your way...no need getting mixed up in the business of the tall folk...especially when your own house is expecting you.~_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 13, 2004)

'Please, please... House Tharashk business!  Step aside folks, step aside!'

Pohl moves forward through the falling rain, hoping to approach close enough so that anything might come into focus.  He throws a glance over his shoulder and sees that Tai is following him, and he realizes that he might very well have a shot with her after all... religious adept or no.  He deepens his voice just a bit to an even more commanding and hopefully impressive timber, and continues to bark orders to anyone who might be around (regardless of whether he can see them in the downpour or not).

'Keep away!  Very dangerous for you all!  Let House Tharashk protect you!  I will protect you!  Please back away!  Thank you!'

And he continues to stride towards where he thought the lightning strike came from.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 14, 2004)

Zanick, Pohl and Tai: You all approach the scene where you saw the electric spark, As you approach you all notice a body lies on the floor of the bridge, and you can see a mixture of rain and blood pooling around it. A leather satchel, still clutched tightly in the body's hand, lies in the expanding puddle of water and gore. Zanick recognises Bonal. 

Sareth notices the body but stay focused on where the cloacked figure dissapeared. The pourring rain makes it hard to see and hear. Sareth wonder where he can have dissapeared as he looks below the skybridge. He just can't have dropped from that height. Water flowing along the side of his head and into his eyes makes it difficult to eveluate exactly the distance between this bridge and the one below maybe 60-70 feet. Sareth is barely able to see the everbright lanterns from the bridge below. (roll listen 13+4) Through the rain Sareth can hear a metalic sound coming from under the skybridge, but it's very difficult to identify with all the rain covering it.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 14, 2004)

Leaning over the railing further, keeping one hand on his hat to keep it from falling off his head, Sareth wondered if the person was hanging onto the under cables of the bridge itself.

_~Damn this rain....can't hear myself think in it....the cables must be incredibly slick...how could someone be just hanging down there...~_

Any doubt Sareth harbored for bringing his _work_ gear was quickly disappearing as this night grew more complicated with each rain soaked minute. Calling out to the others who were huddled around the body, Sareth hoped they could hear him through the pouring rain.

"I think someone is down here. Hurry up and help me look."

As he heard the rain swallow his words, Sareth pondered taking a step closer, but didn't want to give the person below a chance to sneak up behind him if he moved away.

_ooc: Not sure if you want to make the others do a listen roll for Sareth's call with the rain and distance to them._


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 14, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane will rush forward "*Master Bonal!*" and will try and steam the flow of blood from the old man...

Stabilze, untrained, +0 Wis


----------



## Delemental (Dec 14, 2004)

Tai will also run forward, next to the victim and the human who now kneels next to him.

"Please, sir, I am ordained by Boldrei.  Let me see if there is anything I can do."

(OOC - Heal check at +8 to determine if victim is still alive; if so, will spontaneously cast her Remove Fear spell as a Cure Light Wounds)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Pohl pulls the warhammer from his belt and stands above the changeling and the human as they look over and try and help the body.  Keeping his eyes on the surrounding area plus the short gnome leaning over the railing of the bridge, he says loudly to what you would assume is the body lying on the ground (Pohl not knowing whether or not the figure is conscious and can hear him or not).

'Do not worry sir!  You are in good hands!  Just lie still and we'll take care of you!'

He sees the gnome turn back his way and through the slapping of rain on metal Pohl hears him try to pass on information.




> "I think someone is down here. Hurry up and help me look."




((Listen +4  if necessary))

If Pohl hears the gnome, he will nod and give the thumbs up before running to the opposite side of the bridge.  He will then lean over the railing and try to spot what he can.  ((Spot +4))

If he is unable to hear the gnome because of the heavy rain, he will take a number of steps towards him (maintaining his scouting of the area around the body) and shout for the gnome to repeat his statement.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 15, 2004)

Sareth yells in the rain at the three others (listen Zanick 7+2, Tai 14+3, Pohl 4+4) but only the changeling seems to hears his warning.

She carefully approaches the body and can quickly determine that it's too late to do anything. She then makes a sign to the wizards who didn't realise yet that they were too late that he can stop. Tai also notices that elderly man left hand seems to be still sparkling with electricity. Zanick also noticed it. The electricity sparks quickly fades away. 

Pohl still trying to understand what the gnome just said approaches him while maintaining his watch. he makes a few steps torwards him and then notices his eyes fixed on something behind him becoming larger and larger. 

As she is about to address the poor young wizard, she hears a metalic sound, she turns her head to see where it's coming from and both her and Sareth notices a very large figure jumping from the ramp unto the skybridge armed with a Great axe and ready to attack anyone nears the body. The excessive rain and lack of light prevents Tai(spot roll 10+3) to clearly identifying the figure. On the other hand Sareth clearly distinguished the shape of an angry female warforged(spot roll 11+4). 

Init surprised round
Sareth 13+3
Pohl 12+1 Surprised 
Warforged 12
Tai 9+0
Zanick 5+2 Surprised


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 15, 2004)

*Zanick Marcela, human wizard*

Zane's mouth hangs open in surprise as the figure with the HUGE axe starts swinging...

(occ this could be short  /occ)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 16, 2004)

As one of the men near the body began walking towards him, Sareth drew in a deep breath and got ready to scream out into the pouring rain once more. However, his words died in an exclaimed outburst as something large and metallic swung out from the underside of the bridge across from him, and behind the others.

_~By the Dragon's eye...how can something that large move so fast?~_

Sareth watched as it charged towards those near the body and saw it draw back the axe it carried for a killing stroke.

_~I have to do something...I just can't let one of them get blindsided...~_

While the warforged charging the two people bythe body might have been fast, Sareth felt that he was faster still. Dropping his hand to the top of his boot, Sareth drew his dagger from its sheath there and sent it tumbling end over end towards the warforged, hoping that the quiet gods would guide his throw.

_ooc: Throw dagger and pray for a 20.._


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 16, 2004)

Sareth swiftly releases his dagger who hit the warforged but rebounds on the creature metal body (roll 6+4).

She barely notices the gnome and his dagger and attack the young wizard hopping to eliminate the wizard as quickly as possible. Her axe swings through the rain towards the kneeling wizards (roll 11, hit since Zanick is flatfooted). The axe hits the wizard in the chest, the rain covering the sound of the metal going through the flesh and the pain express by Zane. (dmg 12) The wizard falls on the ground near Bonal's dead corpse. Slowly his blood starts to mix in the already large mix of blood in water. 

OOC Sorry Karl the dice weren't on your side, but look at the bright side Zane is not dead yet.   

----- Waiting for Tai surprise round action.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 16, 2004)

(occ  hehe no problem  come on someone save the wizard!!! /occ)


----------



## Delemental (Dec 16, 2004)

Tai stares in horror as the metal monstrosity swings her axe at the poor robed human, cleaving through flesh and bone.  Her shock is quickly replaced by anger - how could this unfeeling monster attack a defenseless young man so brutally, and just after losing someone he apparently knew?  But Tai pushes her anger down - she was too late for the old one, but not for the other.  Tai quickly moves around, trying to stay as far as possible from the warforged's wicked blade, and summons healing energies.

(OOC - Move action to try and get out of warforged's threatened area while still within reach of Zane, if this is possible; if not, I'll cast defensively.  Cast _remove fear _ as _cure light wounds _ on Zane.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 16, 2004)

The Changeling while trying to dodge the blow from the warforged, tries to heal the poor wizard. (Concentration roll 10+1 DC16) but she is unable to stay focused on her spell, which fizzles before she can complete the incantation. At least she didn't leave any opening to the warforged.

Init round 2
Sareth 16 uninjured
Pohl 13 uninjured
Warforged 12 uninjured
Tai 9 uninjured
Zanick 7 unconscious at -6


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 16, 2004)

((Posting my action now in case I'm not online after Verbatim posts his - please insert after Sareth's action.))

********************

Pohl turns around after seeing the gnome throw a dagger behind him, and he sees a warforged leap at the group and bring down a huge axe into the side of the young man kneeling next to the body.  When the young man drops like a sack of potatoes, Pohl tightens his grip on his warhammer and shouts to the attacker.

'You DARE attack a group under protection of House Tharashk?!?  Surrender now, or face House wrath!'

********************

((Assuming the warforged does not use a free action to surrender - most likely  - Pohl will charge her if further than 30' away, or just use a move action to engage if less that 30'.  Attacking with his warhammer which he already has out.))


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 17, 2004)

Seeing his dagger bounce harmlessly off of the warforged's body, Sareth cursed loudly into the night as he watched one of the strangers fall due to the power of the warforged's strike.

_~By Eberron's rotting teeth...~_

Propelling his body into motion, Sareth drew his rapier and began running towards the warforged, hoping that the challenge that the hammer weilder issued to it would be enough to give him an opening to strike from behind.

_ooc:Trying to manuever behind the warforged and hit a weak link. If there is any.._


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Sareth runs towards the warforged while drawing his rapier. The gnome position himself on the right side of the warforged and begins harrassing her with his rapier,  waiting for the ranger to divide her attention (OOC Ready action on Pohl and Sareth being in a flanking position. )

Pohl about 15 feet away from the metalic humanoid draw his warhammer and approaches her. He notices how Sareth positioned himself on her right. He moves to her left hoping to divide her attention between them two. 

As expected, she can't stay well focused on her two opponents and open her guards, Sareth quickly jumps on the opportunity. He lauches his rapier towards the center of her large metallic padded chest. (roll 16 + 1 +2;dmg 2 + 2 SA) The blow seems to have limited results. She keeps on fighting with Pohl and Sareth. Pohl also finds a opening in her defense (roll 12 + 4;dmg 11) and his Warhammer hit the warforged straight on the middle of the head completly disabling her. Her large metal body falls on the ground almost immediatly as Pohl Warhammer crushes her metalic head. 

Tai seeing that the warforged was taken care of tries to stabilise the young robed men lying in a pool of blood. (roll 20+8) Tai is able to stop the massive blood flow coming out of the men's chests. An injury like that will probably leave a scar that will be with him for the rest of his life. 

As the warforged falls on the ground Pohl, Tai and Sareth can hear through the rain a crowd of people cheering. Most of them are at their windows or at the entrance of the Sleeping Snake. It is still pouring and the four heros are soaked with water and blood.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2004)

The strike of the warhammer against the head of the metallic and wooden woman felt good.  He knew it was a good connection, and this was born out when the warforged dropped to the deck.

Upon hearing the cheering from the crowd, Pohl turns and smiles, raising a hand to the assembled throngs.

'Thank you... thank you!  Pohl D'Velderan and House Tharashk is always at your service.  If you ever need anything found, don't hesitate to contact House Tharashk!  But please!  We have a pair of injured men here... please respect our healer and let her do her work.  Thank you!  Thank you.'

He turns around and bends over to inspect the work that Tai is doing on the young mage.  He sees her skill at the healing arts, and nods appreciatively.

'You do good work Tai.  Boldrei would be proud.  I think this young man just might make it.'

He stands back up and turns to face the gnome that is standing over the fallen form of the warforged.

'My apologies for the delay of springing into action.  I wasn't able to hear you over the din of the rain.  But the speed of your rapier set me up for the killing blow, so I thank you.  Pohl D'Velderan is my name.  Were you in the area when the bolt of lightning went off?  What did you see?  This is most irregular.'


----------



## Delemental (Dec 17, 2004)

(OOC I tried to post yesterday, but couldn't get in - fortunately things ended before my turn rolled around again!)

Tai ignores the overly-loud Pohl, concentrating on her work.  The bleeding has stopped, but the young human still hangs on to life by a thread.  Though she would prefer to have him moved somewhere warm and dry where he could rest and recover, Sharn is a big place, and Tai has no idea where she could take him.  Besides, he seemed to know the elderly man who now lies dead next to her, so perhaps he might be able to tell them what happened here.  Closing her eyes briefly, she sends healing energy into the young man.

(Casting _cure light wounds_, converting my _magic stone_ spell)

As Tai pulls back to let the healing magic do its work, she grows curious about the other victim.  It would seem that the warforged was not responsible for killing him, as there are no axe wounds, though appearances can be deceiving.  She begins to examine the body, searching through his satchel and pockets for identification papers.  Someone should notify his next of kin.

(Search +1, though to be honest Tai is probably only checking the obvious places.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 17, 2004)

Zane slowly returns to conciousness and feel a strange tingeling in his chest as his wound healed in an unatural fashion. (CLW roll 8+1; Zane is back at 3hp).

As Tai turns the men body she notices that his stomach was ripped opened by what was probably the warforge axe.

OOC Sorry I didn't made it clear in my description. More to come tonight


----------



## Delemental (Dec 17, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Zane slowly returns to conciousness and feel a strange tingeling in his chest as his wound healed in an unatural fashion. (CLW roll 8+1; Zane is back at 3hp).
> 
> As Tai turns the men body she notices that his stomach was ripped opened by what was probably the warforge axe.
> 
> OOC Sorry I didn't made it clear in my description. More to come tonight




As Tai turns the body over and sees the wound, her assessment of the situation changes, and she now has little doubt that the warforged was responsible for this man's death as well as the assault on the other.  She continues to search the body for ID papers or other identifying info.

Tai smiles a little to herself as she hears the other man begin to breathe more easily.  She makes no sign that she knows he's awake, however, hoping that by not drawing attention to him, she might give the man a few moments of peace before the inevitable grilling by the man from House Tharashk.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 18, 2004)

As the warforged began fallin in front of him, Sareth quickly stepped back a few paces and allowed the defeated construct to fall where it chose.

_~No need to tempt my fate any more than I already have...now where is my dagger?~_

Spotting his blade quickly, Sareth bent down to pick it up and felt the chilling rain hit his neck and run down under his shirt.

_~There are times I hate my job...~_

Looking up, Sareth saw the hammer weilder smiling broadly and speaking of House Tharashk.

_~No doubt trying to drum up business for a nice cut of the profits...~_



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> 'My apologies for the delay of springing into action.  I wasn't able to hear you over the din of the rain.  But the speed of your rapier set me up for the killing blow, so I thank you.  Pohl D'Velderan is my name.  Were you in the area when the bolt of lightning went off?  What did you see?  This is most irregular.'




Sareth paused before speaking and looked down to the body on the bridge before looking up.

"I am Sareth an apprentice tailor to House Cannith. I was trying to get out of this storm when I saw the lightening flash and heard what I thought was a scream. I think you can fill in the blanks as well as I can on everything that has transpired since."

Drawing his cloak tighter around him to keep the rain from having any more chances at his equipment and clothing, Sareth stepped towards the fallen warforged and began looking to see if perhaps it carried something that would explain why it attacked this man.

_~Or it could be a simple senseless act of violence...I have heard stories of warforged who simply kill for the sake of killing...much like many of the other tall folk races...~_


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Waking with a start, Zane sits up suddenly taking a deep breath and almost screaming "*Oh my god he's going to kill me!*" he then looks up at Tai as she nods and turns to the body lying near by. Rubbing his chest he looks around at the other and asks "*Ah...what happened? My chest hurts... what happened to my robe? Did that... 'thing' cut me? Why am I not dead?*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 18, 2004)

The four heros starts to hear various comment around them from the improvised crowd. "Call the guards", "They got the assassin", "Someone got hurt let's do something","It's them, they kill the men",.... 

(Spot roll Pohl 9+4, Sareth 15+4, Tai 10+3) 

Suddenly Sareth sees a very small egg like creature with very fine wings getting away from the metalic creature. By the time he noticed it, the creature has already left the bridge and flying extremely fast through the rains towards the forest of towers.

Tai searching the body (search roll secret) finds quickly the men's Id in one of his right shirt pocket. She also finds a small pouch hang on his belt and the leather satchel still held under his left arm. The satchel is very well made and stylish. 

Pohl and Sareth also noticed an insigna on the Warforged brow. (roll knowledge nobility Pohl 14+2, Sareth 9+2) The both recognises the mark of Karnatth.

Zane is still trying to figure what just happened.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*Zanick Marcela, human wizard*

Zane continues to rub his chest and says calls a raven over to his side "*Ah, Nicadema...there you are...*"

"*KEW, KEW... ye look terrible... KAW ...*" it swackes


----------



## Delemental (Dec 18, 2004)

"Please, sir, try to stay still," Tai says to the startled young man.  "Let the healing magic finish its work.  The worst of the damage has been healed, but I wasn't able to close the wound completely.  Any sudden movements could cause it to bleed again."

Tai, noticing the crowd gathering, begins to get nervous - it usually means bad news for her.  She will stuff the ID papers and pouch into the satchel quickly, hoping that later the man can be identified and his property given to whoever should have it.  She suspects that if she leaves the items on the body, thieves will have stripped him bare well before anyone official shows up.

Then Tai remembers that there very well may be someone 'official' here now.  "Excuse me, Master D'Velderan," she says when she can get a word with him, "These items were on the body of the elderly man there.  Perhaps you could look at them to determine what should be done with them."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2004)

'Indeed. We should get out of this downpour first, however.  We're soaked enough to the bone as it is, and I doubt any paperwork would be able to withstand it's effects.  I think our next step is to take this body to the nearest authorities so that he can be identified and his next of kin can be notified.'

He raises his voice to address this assembled crowd.

'Does anyone know this unfortunate gentleman here...' he motions to the body as he reaches down to pick him up and drape him over his shoulder... 'we would very much like to contact his family to alert them of these unfortunate events.  We will be found at the nearest guard station if anyone does come by looking for him.'

Pohl looks around quickly to see if anyone in the crowd speaks up in answer, as well as gauging reactions from the other three in his little group.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 18, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane looks up and says "*He is master Bonal Geldem, and to be my guide while I attended the convention here. Poor, poor fellow... Oh were are my maners... I'm Zanick Marcela from Arcanix*"

He slowly stuggles to his feet "*This rain is a poor place for a proper conversation though*"


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 19, 2004)

As the small creature flew into the night, Sareth felt a shiver run through his spine and an involuntary shiver went through him.

_~It was like a rabbit had crossed my grave...~_

Seeing that the matter was firmly under control and that the young man who had been hurt by the axe was recovering, no small part due to the woman's healing touch, Sareth knew he could not delay any more.

"Well, as it seems that you all have things under control. I have to be leaving. House Cannith may excuse a few minutes due to the rain and this event, but if I delay much longer I could lose my job."

Nodding to them once more, Sareth began heading to House Cannith and fought to keep this event out of his mind.

_~It is the business of the tall folk now..no need to get mixed up in things that don't put coin in your purse...~_

_ooc: Sorry guys, but he does need to check in with his house...keep the fingers crossed that I will be back soon.._


----------



## Delemental (Dec 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Zane looks up and says "*He is master Bonal Geldem, and to be my guide while I attended the convention here. Poor, poor fellow... Oh were are my maners... I'm Zanick Marcela from Arcanix*"
> 
> He slowly stuggles to his feet "*This rain is a poor place for a proper conversation though*"




"It is good to meet you, Master Marcela, though I wish it could be under better circumstances.  My name is Tai, and this is Master D'Velderan - I am certain he can give you a more proper introduction."

Tai turns to address Pohl.  "Master D'Velderan, I agree that a guard station would be the best place to go now.  If you will lead the way, I will help carry Master Geldem's body as best I can."

Finally, she turns to address the gnome.  "Thank you for your help, Master Sareth.  I understand you have business elsewhere.  But perhaps, in case you remember anything else, you could come to the guard station, or at least leave word there how you might be contacted?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 19, 2004)

As Sareth is about to leave the crime scene, you hear a very sharp whistle through the night. A very powerfull voice can be heard through the rain. "City Watch, Nobody moves

You can barely distinguish under the rain the shapes of three humanoids coming your way.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2004)

Pohl nods once upon hearing the voice ring out from rain.  He looks to Tai and Zane and gives a reassuring nod to them as well, as if he knows how to handle this situation when in truth he's just as concerned if not moreso with what's going to happen.

((Bluff rolls please to assuage their fears))

'Good eve, sirs!  I am Pohl D'Velderan of House Tharashk!  We have witnessed an unfortunate attack this cold might which has left one elderly man dead.  Fortunately we were able to bring his attacker down as well.  With me are Zane Marcela of Arcanix, Master Sereth of House Cannith, and Tai of the Temple Boldrei.  We will assist you in any way that we can.'


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 19, 2004)

"If I recall anything that I think might be of importance, I will definately seek out the guards to tell them."

Turning and preparing to leave, Sareth heard the booming voice of the city guards and whispered a stream of soft curses at his bad luck this night.

_~If I do not lose my job this night, it will be a miracle all in itself...~_

Turning back around, Sareth heard the loud human, Pohl he introduced himself to the approaching figures, and knew that while he could more than likely disappear in the night around them, especially with the rain and clouds on his side, there was nothing for him to be worried about.

_~A series of unfortunate accidents which we happen to be caught in...~_

Feeling the first bit of moisture starting to leak in through his hat, Sareth hoped this street meeting would not take too long.

_~The last thing I need is to catch a cold...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2004)

Two males and a female, wearing the green and black studded leather of Sharn's City watch, emerge from the rain-drenched night. The leader, a powerfully built bald dwarf with a close-cropped beard, steps forward, leveling his crossbow in your direction. The small ball of arcane light, hovering just above his left shoulder, illuminates the area. To each side, a human male and female stand with hlberds at ready.

"Olladra's bloody nose!" the dwarf curses. "By order of the Watch, drop your weapons and explain yourselves."

As Pohl tries to explain his story the dwarf repeat his order "Sir drop your weapon first and explain yourself, I don't want to shed more blood tonight but if you don't comply I will not hesitate." The dwarf seems quite bothered by the rain and do not seems to be very patient tonight.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 21, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane raises his hands and shoes Nicadema with a quite "*Quite you*"

Looking at the Dwarf he says "*I say sir, we are the victims of this crime, not the perpetrators! This obviously insane Warforge killed Master Bonal Geldem and assaulted us.*"


----------



## Delemental (Dec 21, 2004)

Tai sets her spear onto the ground slowly, then stands quietly, hands open in front of her.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 21, 2004)

Keeping his cloak closed tightly around him, Sareth stood his ground waiting to see how this was going to play out.

_~Alright..they have us unarmed, but will that really let them listen to reason?~_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2004)

With his warhammer in one hand and the body of Bonal Geldem over his shoulder, Pohl nods at the dwarf's request and tosses his hammer to his left.

'As you wish, sir.  You will also want to look at this, I imagine.'

And with that, he gently lays the body on the ground face up at his feet.

'Nasty business, this.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 22, 2004)

The large dwarf looks at Pohl who seems to be leading the group. He looks at the Warforged axes and at the large wounds on Bonal's body. He raises back his head to look at Pohl still trying to explain the situation. (diplomacy roll 19 + 1)Tai bites her lip at the human attempt to convince the dwarf. The dwarf looks a few seconds in Pohl eyes breathing loudly. A few commoner approaches the scene and starts corroborate his story. He listen carefully to the four witnesses and Pohl while observing the wound on the body. 

"Fine then, you were trying to help the poor man when you were attacked. He looks at Pohl. "If I were you, I would leave this kind of activity to us, I wouldn't want to have another murder report to fill tonight." He turns his back and looks at the other two watchmen. "Ok, you two bring the body to the watch, I am fed up of this rain. The dwarf then leaves the place without looking back, cursing the bad weather. The four heros notice that Bonal's satchel is still lying on the ground a few feets from his body. Sareth and Zane (spot roll Pohl 13+4, Tai 6+3, Zane 19 +2, Sareth 16+4) noticed that the two guards didn't notice it yet.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2004)

Seeing the satchel on the ground and in the open, Sareth walked casually towards it until his cloak covered it as well as his boots.

_~While I don't want to get mixed up in this business, especially in this weather, something tells me that young man who knew the deceased might have more than a passing interest in looking further into things...~_

Keeping his face calm while the rain beat down on the brim of his hat, Sareth knew it was best to wait until the guards left before giving the pouch to the them. He just hoped that they would catch on to his movement and not make a fuss over it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 22, 2004)

'Very good, sir!  Glad we could be of help.  And yes, I will take your recommendation to heart.  Good eve!'

Pohl watches the three guardsmen pick up the warforged and Bonal Geldem and carry the bodies off down the bridge.  As the rain continues to stream down his face, he turns to the three compatriots and the couple of commoners who corroborated his story and addresses them.

'Well I for one am ready to get out from this weather.  Join me at the Snake for a drink?  Courtesy of House Tharashk.  Anyone who could use a warming glass of anything you please, come follow me!'

And with a smile that basically says to he who might be watching carefully "I'm trying to be impressive and show myself off by buying a round of drinks for a bunch of people I don't even know"... he picks up his warhammer and takes a few long strides back to the tavern, not paying any attention whether or not people fall in behind him (as he arrogantly expects them to as a matter of course).


----------



## Delemental (Dec 22, 2004)

Tai quietly approaches Sareth, standing over Bonal's satchel.

"Master Sareth, I know you said earlier that you have business to attend to with your House.  If you wish for me to take that satchel and deliver it to Master Marcela, I will do so if you want to be on your way.  Of course, I would also be glad to vouch for you should you need to explain why you were delayed."


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 23, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*



			
				Pohl said:
			
		

> 'Well I for one am ready to get out from this weather.  Join me at the Snake for a drink?  Courtesy of House Tharashk.  Anyone who could use a warming glass of anything you please, come follow me!'




Zane says "*Excellent... anything out of this rain would be better...*"


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2004)

Delemental said:
			
		

> Tai quietly approaches Sareth, standing over Bonal's satchel.
> 
> "Master Sareth, I know you said earlier that you have business to attend to with your House.  If you wish for me to take that satchel and deliver it to Master Marcela, I will do so if you want to be on your way.  Of course, I would also be glad to vouch for you should you need to explain why you were delayed."




Sareth nodded as the female spoke of delivering the satchel to Marcela and spoke softly to her.

"I appreciate your concern and thank you for your disgression. If the boy knew the deceased, make sure he has time to cool off before giving it to him. No need for him to rush blindly into something he may not be prepared for..."

Reaching down and picking the satchel from the ground, Sareth handed it to the female with a simple nod.

"I will be off. If you ever are in the need of a skilled tailor, seek me out in the trade district, or seek out House Cannith and request me."

As the satchel is taken, Sareth looks once more at the blood quickly being washed away by the rain and feels the chill from earlier return.

_~All I need is to get out of this blasted rain, and see what I have been called for. It is not a fit night to be out...not a fit night at all...~_

Moving once more, Sareth heads to House Cannith leaving the bragging human to his crowd of potential customers.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 23, 2004)

Sareth crawls down near the leather satchel pulling his wet cloak on top of it and pick it up. 

He then quickly leaves towards his assignement followed by the others. In front of him out of the rain another figure covered with an heavy leather cloack, approaches him. She just appeared behind the fountain almost as he/she was waiting for him. The hood of the cloack figured is put tied probably to protect him/her from the rain. The figure raises his hand and Sareth notices House Cannith seal on the ring of his hand. "If you want to know the truth about Bonal Geldem's murder go to the broken Anvil tavern at dawn" The figure then quickly turns away and quickly dissapear in the rainy night. Sareth thinks that till the sun rises he still has a few hours ahead of him. 

Pohl, Zane and Tai are heading towards the Sleeping Snake with a few of the citizen who sees them as heros of some sort. All excited by the ranger's proposition they follow him cheering his latest action. The three of them noticed the cloack figure that just intercepted Sareth and quickly dissapeared a few second after. 

One of the villager asks Pohl "Wow, Sir you have to show me how to use a warhammer like you do. That blow completly destroyed the old war machine." The small human man seems very excited to learn combat from Pohl, but doesn't really have the physical built to be considered a serious warrior.

People seems to shun the Changeling. They seem to feel a bit akward around her and almost pretend that she doesn't exist allowing them to avoid starting a conversation with her. 

A men visibely drunk shouts at Zane. "Can't say that you did much weakling. Let me tell you something  He takes a long pauses leaning on Zane. He then approaches his head from Zane ear. Zane can smell the horrible odor coming out of his mouth. As he approaches Nicadema quickly jumped on Zane other shoulder. Slightly interrupted by the Raven"What is this damn black bird doing around, this is bad luck Again taking a long breath he continu "So, where was I. ... Yes you better thank that great warrior that just saved your life" pointing to Pohl. "I am telling you, you have much to learn from him, young men" He starts laughing loudly still leaning on Zane.


----------



## Delemental (Dec 23, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> A men visibely drunk shouts at Zane. "Can't say that you did much weakling. Let me tell you something He takes a long pauses leaning on Zane. He then approaches his head from Zane ear. Zane can smell the horrible odor coming out of his mouth. As he approaches Nicadema quickly jumped on Zane other shoulder. Slightly interrupted by the Raven"What is this damn black bird doing around, this is bad luck Again taking a long breath he continu "So, where was I. ... Yes you better thank that great warrior that just saved your life" pointing to Pohl. "I am telling you, you have much to learn from him, young men" He starts laughing loudly still leaning on Zane.




Tai will walk over to Zane and the drunken man.  "Please, sir,"  she says to the drunk, "this man was quite badly wounded by the warforged before that gentleman could stop her.  I need to examine his wound to make sure it's healing properly."  She nods toward Pohl.  "That brave warrior over there has offered to buy me a drink for my assistance.  I have no need of such reward, but would be glad to offer it to you instead.  Speak to the barkeep about it."

(OOC Diplomacy +7, plus physical presence of changeling, plus offer of alcohol, hoping drunk will go away)

Tai makes a show of 'examining' Zane's wound, though she will wink at him out of sight of the drunk.  She will cast a _mending_ spell to repair the tear in his robes.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 23, 2004)

Pohl reaches the door of the Sleeping Snake and pulls it open to allow the dozen or so people to enter the tavern.  He looks over at the ogre still waiting inside and gives him a thumbs up to tell him that everything is clear.  As people start filing in, he hears snippets of various conversations and does his best to answer them all.



> 'Wow, Sir you have to show me how to use a warhammer like you do. That blow completly destroyed the old war machine.'




'Heh heh... practice, my good man.  Practice!  Do yourself a favor, if you have the means and the time... seek out any House Deneith practice facility.  They can gives you lessons on personal defense and combat, provided you can afford the tuition.'

He claps the villager on the back and ushers him into the Snake.

From off to another group walking in, he hears a drunkard speak to the young mage with a quick retort by the lovely changeling female.




> 'Yes, you better thank that great warrior that just saved your life. I am telling you, you have much to learn from him, young man'
> 
> 'Please, sir, this man was quite badly wounded by the warforged before that gentleman could stop her.  I need to examine his wound to make sure it's healing properly.  That brave warrior over there has offered to buy me a drink for my assistance. I have no need of such reward, but would be glad to offer it to you instead. Speak to the barkeep about it.'




Pohl's lips purse with disgust with the thought that his gold is going to go to pay for that blowhard's drink, so he wanders over to him as he toadies up to the bar looking for free ale.  Grinning, smiling, and shaking hands with anyone and everyone as he walks through the throng of people heading to the counter, he stops and stands right next to the drunkard.  As the guy turns, Pohl puts his arm around the man's shoulder, gives him a large smile, and then leans into the man's ear and whispers... ((Intimidatation Roll))

'If you don't get your disgusting carcass out of this bar right now, I will find you in the night and crush your tiny skull, you worthless piece of refuse.'

Pohl the leans back, still smiling brightly, and stares at the drunkard in the eyes.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 27, 2004)

As the cloaked figure stepped from the shadows and spoke to him, Sareth's hand flew to his rapier, but stopped himself once he saw the ring he wore.

_~He is of House Cannith also...what is going on here?~_



> "If you want to know the truth about Bonal Geldem's murder go to the broken Anvil tavern at dawn"





_~What next? Will the Dragons fall from the sky and land at my lap?~_

Keeping his hand on the hilt of his rapier as he walked, Sareth relaxed at last as he reached the door to the House and lifted the heavy knocker and rapped it three times.

_~Gods...what a night...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 27, 2004)

An well dressed elderly women opens the door. She looks nervously at Sareth."Finally you are here. You know that you are late? Lady Relyar really doesn't appreciate people who are late. I hope that you are a fair tailor, because that could be the end of carreer in this house"

-----------------------

The drunk men really gets excited when Tai approaches him. As she tell him about the second drink he moves quickly ahead and go sit at the bar waiting for Pohl. As Pohl approaches him he smiles back and waves at him. "Thank you my lord, you showed the &^%# machine what us .....  He makes a loud burp  ".... living being were up to, Good work . 

(OOC Pohl intimidation attempts)

The drunk men not too sure if Pohl was joking or serious, laugh nervously at the young warrior (intimidate roll 11+4 vs 13) He looks around and quickly leaves the bar not even waiting for his drink. The small fellow who inquires if he could learn from his is looking at Pohl with a great admiration. He really got impressed by how the drunk men got scared of him. 

Zane visibely happy that the other helped him get rid of the drunk man follow the others inside. 

As Pohl starts to offer the drink (OOC He struck a deal for the barman, He seems to be so happy to have the three of you in his bar that for 5gp everybody in the place will get a free drink). (spot roll Zane 19+2, Pohl 13+4, Tai 17+3 vs DC15) A cloacked figure enters the bar his leather clock still dripping with rain. The figure subtely moves towards the three of you. None of the other people in the bar are really paying attention to her.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zack lets out the breath he had been holding while the drunk man was leaning on him. He really did not know what to do... _my training never including this?!?_
When Tai and Pohl makes the man back off he smiles and nods to them "*May I get you a drink Sir Pohl? And you as well Lady Tai? You have saved me twice this night.*"
When he sees the cloaked figure who seems to be interested in them, tries to whisper to the two of the through his cup to cover his mouth "*That chap who just came in seems to be a bit to interested in us then I'm comfortable with*"


----------



## Delemental (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Zack lets out the breath he had been holding while the drunk man was leaning on him. He really did not know what to do... _my training never including this?!?_
> When Tai and Pohl makes the man back off he smiles and nods to them "*May I get you a drink Sir Pohl? And you as well Lady Tai? You have saved me twice this night.*"




"Please, Master Marcela, it's just 'Tai'.  I'm not of a station to be called a Lady."  She smiles at Zane.  "But, if you wish to thank me, then I will accept a cup of mulled wine to ward off the chill of the rain."  She then turns to Pohl.  "And Master D'Velderan, please don't think that my giving the drink you bought for me to that drunkard was intended as a slight.  It seemed the fastest way to get rid of him."

When Zane mutters his warning about the cloaked figure, Tai will try not to react much, but keep an eye on the figure until her intentions are more clear.  _She could be just another eyewitness coming to speak with us about the attack,_ she thinks to herself.  _No need to over-react.  Not everyone in this city's a psychotic killer, Tai._


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 28, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> An well dressed elderly women opens the door. She looks nervously at Sareth."Finally you are here. You know that you are late? Lady Relyar really doesn't appreciate people who are late. I hope that you are a fair tailor, because that could be the end of carreer in this house"




Stepping inside and finally out of the rain, Sareth first removed his soaked hat and then took off his equally drenched cloak.

"My apologies to both Lady Relyar and to the House, but tonight has been a trying night on many levels. I will offer Lady Relyar my apologies in person as well, so if you could escort me to her, I can begin to try to make up for lost time.

While he allowed the older woman to digest his words, Sareth's eyes spotted two open pegs near the hearth and quickly crossed the floor and hung his garments to dry.

_~If only I could spend a few moments here as well...~_

Brushing that thought from his mind as quickly as it entered, Sareth turned and began walking back towards the woman, hoping his businesslike manner had relaxed her somewhat and that the fact he was armed and in his leathers did not make him appear to be more than he wished to appear, an unassuming gnomish tailor.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2004)

> 'And Master D'Velderan, please don't think that my giving the drink you bought for me to that drunkard was intended as a slight. It seemed the fastest way to get rid of him.'




'Pshaw!  I never thought anything of the kind, Miss Tai!  It was a very instinctual and clever ruse to get that drunkard to go away.  I just decided that he needed to learn a little more respect for his betters... of which it appears we all are.  Do not heed a second thought on the matter.'

He smiles grandly to the beautful changeling, and lifts his mug to his lips.  He takes a long sip of his ale and is about to continue his attempts to woo the fine young thing when Zane whispers to them both under his breath...




> *'That chap who just came in seems to be a bit to interested in us then I'm comfortable with.'*




Pohl's eyes narrow suspiciously, and ever-so-slightly he tilts his head to take a look at the figure.  The leather of the the figure's cloak drops water all across the floor of the tavern, and Pohl tries his darndest to sneak a look at the face underneath.  Being unable to, and seeing the figure still continue towards them, he makes the decision to try and move the group to a less crowded and more defensible area (on the off-chance this person is here to come to the defense of the dead warforged).  He speak loudly to both Zane and Tai...

'Let us move to that area down the hallway to the chamberpots, shall we?  It is getting mighty crowded in here and we could certainly use a bit more space, don't you think?'

He places his mug on the counter, lightly grabs Tai's elbow, and (never taking his eyes off the cloaked figure) tries to lead her away from the approaching figure towards the back of the room... naturally assuming Zane will follow.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 29, 2004)

The women leads Sareth through an impressive corridor. The Noble appartement are extremely vast and luxurious. Sareth walks what seems to be a never ending corridor. She finally stops in front of a massive double wooden door. The two doors are about 9 feet in height, Almost touching the 10' foot ceiling. Each of the door are carved with statue of beautiful women. The women slightly knock using a brass knocker on the door. A few seconds later Sareth hears a high pitch voice coming from inside. "Finally, enter quickly or I will be late. The women opens the door, Sareth notices a middled aged human women wonderfully dressed. She is looking at herself in a very large mirror with a frame made of what seems to be pure gold. She barely looks at Sareth and shouts in a very authoritary fashion. "Tailor fix that hole quickly my guests are waiting for me."

Sareth looks at the magnificient dress, barely noticing the scratch. Fixing it should take him a few minutes only if she could remove the dress. sense motive (xxx+4) Sareth feels a lot of agressivity towards him coming from the Canith Noble. 

-----------

The figure approaches your group and without a word leaves an envellope on the table in front of Zane. Easily identifiable House Canith Seal is sealing the enveloppe. 

The figure then quickly leaves without saying a word. The people in the room looks at Zane to see what he will do with the envelope. Tai (spot roll Tai 13+3, Pohl 5+4) notices a men approaching Zane by behind who seems to be also interested by the envelope (sense motive roll xxx+5 )


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane's raises an eyebrow and almost says something to the figure but instead picked it up, and looks to see if there is any writing on the outside besides the seal. Once he sees that he looks at his companions "*Might be important*" and then opens it to see what is inside.


----------



## Delemental (Dec 30, 2004)

Tai will move as if to look over Zane's shoulder at the letter, but will position herself so that whoever this other person is would have to bump into her to get an eye on the letter or a hand on it (or Zane).

"There is someone coming up behind us," she will whisper to Pohl and Zane.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pohl sees the letter being dropped off, Zane picking it up and Tai maneuvering around the mage to protect his back.




> 'There is someone coming up behind us.'




His eyes widen ever so slightly upon hearing Tai's whisper, and in order to help lend aid in distracting the other people in the tavern (and hopefully the gentleman moving up to look at the letter), Pohl raising his arms, walks forward to block anyone who moves towards Zane and Tai, and says in a loud deep voice...

'ARE YOU ALL ENJOYING YOURSELVES?!?  LET'S HAVE A SONG AND DANCE TO HONOR HOUSE THARASHK AND THEIR PICKING UP OF THE TAB!!!'


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 30, 2004)

Zane carefully observes the envelope. Outside the seal it is completly featureless. Zane quickly opens it. A small piece of paper can be found inside. Zane can read a nicely hand written note "For the truth about Bonal Geldem, meet me at dawn at the Broken Anvil".

As Pohl shouts to the crowd (Diplomacy roll 12+1 + 8 bonus for picking up the tab). The crowd cheers at Pohl and the two musician in the corner of the bar start to play a very festive folklorique Sharn tune. The almost half the people in the bar starts dancing. The curious behind Zane who visibely didn't hear Tai warning, Tries to take advantage of the activity to approach Zane. (Pohl spot roll 6+4 DC 10) Pohl aware that someone is coming easily identify it. The men looks like a very poor commoner and do not seems to be armed. He is now about 3 feets behind Zane and trying to peek at the content of the letter.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 30, 2004)

As the cheers, high-stepping, and downing of grog continue unabated in the Sleeping Snake, Pohl glances over his shoulder and sees the poor, disheveled man trying to sneak a peek at the letter Zane holds.  He drops his arms, turns around and walks up jovially but forcefully to the commoner and drops an arm over his shoulder and gives him a friendly - if not just a bit more tight than necessary - squeeze.

'Good eve, my good man!  Is there something we can help you with?  A pint of ale perhaps?  Or is there...' his voice drops to a much quieter level... 'something _else_ you were interested in?  Hmm?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 2, 2005)

The bald middle aged men nervously cheers as Pohl hugs himThe man nervously touches his thin mustache as Pohl ask him the question trying not to look into his eyes.

"What a .... a .... _great party_ you are throwing" When Pohl asks about being interested in something else. He pauses nervously smiling and playing with his mustache. Then revealing a large smile and a few missing teeth. he adds "Heeeeee ...... actually yes, I am a bit shy to ask but I wonder how could I join the ranks of house Tharashk. I tought that someone as connected as you could maybe talk to the right person, know what I mean He He He He.

spoiler

Zane 



Spoiler



Zane hearing the conversation with Pohl noticed that the men seems nervous but his intention seems genuine



Tai 



Spoiler



Tai hearing the conversation with Pohl noticed that the men seems nervous but his intention seems genuine



Pohl 



Spoiler



Pohl can notice that the men seems particularly nervous about asking him how to join his house. His interest in house Tharashk seems genuine


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane will keep the message hidden for now, only because he (Zane) has no connections to house Tharashk. 
To Tai he asks "*So have you lived in Sharn long? It is quite amazing*" smiling and taking some sips from his drink


----------



## Delemental (Jan 3, 2005)

Tai relaxes, and moves toward a seat.  She decides that she definitely does not care much for the number of people pressing in around them.  She will listen to Pohl and the bald man talk.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2005)

'Join House Tharashk?  Well, that IS interesting.  Tell me sir... what is your experience in the retrieval arts?  You must understand that House Tharashk is not just a bunch of folks who go looking for things, but is the premiere organization for the search and recovery of important objects and people.  And those under our employ have gone through exhaustive testing and training to assure they are the most qualified for any jobs we may need to send them on.

Tell you what... the House has a standard test that all potential employees might undertake and pass before they become legitimate candidates.  A "scavenger hunt" if you will.  You come to our Sharn headquarters further up the skyway in three days time... tell them that Pohl D'Velderan sent you for examination... and they will take care of setting you up for the hunt.  Sounds good?  Wonderful!  Now, if you'll excuse me, I really must be getting back to my friends here.  Thank you!  Have a good night!  Bye bye!'

And with that, Pohl tries to turn the man around and shoo him away from the three of them.  Once the man has taken a few steps away, Pohl turns back to Tai and Zane and says quietly to the two of them...

'As I was saying, things seem to be a little crowded here.  What say we go down the hallway over there so we can take a look at this envelope that you were handed, hmm?'


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nods his head and stands, awaiting Tai with a "*M'lady*" and a smile, and then heads the way Pohl indicated.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 4, 2005)

The bald men seems a bit frustrated by Pohl's answer but before he can starts yelling at him he is quickly grabbed by the little men who said he wanted to fight. Looking to see if  Pohl sees him he punches him in the face yelling "You didn't hear what lord D'Velderan said" As the bald men falls on the ground, the thin one continue to shower him with blow. Blood starts to spill on the ground and a few clients of the bar jump on him to stop him.

The men overwhelmed by the other customer falls on the ground. The small agressive men is thrown out of the bar and the other is brough in a small room behind the bar by the half-ogre working at the entrance.    

A few second later Florana comes running to Pohl. "Pohl, we need your help the men is really in bad shape and might not make it through the night without help from you" The barmaid looks very desperate and scarred.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 5, 2005)

Tai stands immediately upon hearing Florana describe the bald man's condition, but catches herself before she runs off.  She looks at Pohl and Zane.

"Master Marcela, forgive me for not answering your question - I'm afraid all the noise and activity in here is distracting me terribly.  However, it seems I may be needed again.  I only hope what little stength I have left is enough.  But given the rather violent mood in here, I would appreciate a little company while I see what I can do for this man.  Would either of you mind coming with me?"

Tai will wait for a moment to see if either of the two men are coming.  Whether they are or not, Tai will begin moving toward the small room behind the bar.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2005)

_Ugh... can't these people control their drinking?  Haven't any of them ever heard of moderation?  Try to do something nice and it always blows up in your face!_

...Pohl thinks to himself as the small scuffle happens and the two men are seperated and pulled back.  As he watches the small man get thrown out on the street and the bald man carried to the back room, he turns to the bartender and addresses him.

'All right.  Tab's closed for now.  We'll cover everything ordered so far, but anything new is on them now.  I'm not going to soil the House name by having a riot in here.'

The Urban Ranger tries once more to engage the young wizard and the cleric of Boldrei in conversation regarding the envelope that was mysteriously dropped in their lap, when Florana comes up quickly and concerned.




> 'Pohl, we need your help.  The man is really in bad shape and might not make it through the night without help from you.'




Pohl's eyes close and he lets out a long deep breath, trying to maintain his anger.  He opens them up and once more puts the twinkle in his eye that makes people he speaks to think that they are the most important people in the world.  It's a look and attitude he has cultivated over many years and is the reason he is as popular as he tends to be... despite the fact that behind that veneer of comraderie Pohl usually is insulting the person on the inside.

'Very well.  I will see to him.'

When Tai also says that she will go to help the man in the back and asks Zane to come along as well, Pohl actually is relieved.  Now the three of them can get out of this throng of humanity and hole up somewhere quiet to look at the envelope... oh, and to help the hurt bald guy of course.

'Very good idea, my dear.  Let us go to the back.  Magus Marcela?  It would please us both if you came along... it wouldn't be a continuation of the night's adventure without you along!'


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 5, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane shakes his head and smiling but follows along... quitely thinking about what he just got himself into and with who


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 6, 2005)

The bartender nods at Pohl request and stop serving free beverages. 


The group follow Florana who is in tears "What just happened, I will be in big trouble. why why does it always happen to me"

Tai approaches the injured man and attend his wounds, she relatively easily stabilise the men. The only thing he will need now his a good amount of rest he lost a large amount of blood from his injury. Tai wonder how the small men was able to damage him that much in such a short amount of time. The whole time she was attenting the men she could hear Florana saying "You will never save him and I will get all the problem, Impossible he is too badly hurt, what are you doing stop the bleeding, Pohl do something......You saved him, unbeleivable thanks a thousand thanks As Tai finishes, Florana stays with the group waiting to see what they will do next, amazed by Tai healing talents.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane watches Tai once again save someone, his eyes fairly wide with admiration _If only my magic could work in such a way_


----------



## Delemental (Jan 7, 2005)

_Perhaps that's one more person in this world that might think twice before assuming the worst about a changeling,_ she thinks to herself, while listening to Florana extend her thanks.

Tai nods and smiles at Florana as she cleams the blood from her hands.  "I was happy to be of service, Florana.  I'd suggest that you let this man rest here tonight, and he can go home in the morning.  Tell him he should rest at home for another day, and try not to scratch at the wound."  She pulls out a small wooden token engraved with the symbol of Boldrei and presses it into the man's hand.  "Tell him that should he require further attention, go to the nearest church and present that to one of the clergy, and they will check his injuries again."

"But for now, I'd recommend that you go back to work.  It will keep your mind off this evening's violence, and others will be reassured by seeing you return to your normal routine.  There's really nothing more you can do here."

She will turn to address  Zane next.  "Well, Master Marcela," she says, low enough to keep Florana out of the conversation, "I'm curious as to what's in that envelope that seems to be causing such a stir."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*



			
				Tai said:
			
		

> She will turn to address  Zane next.  "Well, Master Marcela," she says, low enough to keep Florana out of the conversation, "I'm curious as to what's in that envelope that seems to be causing such a stir."




Zane nods his head "*Quit... but let us retire to somewhere more private*"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 7, 2005)

'Indeed.  My apartment is three towers over if you'd care to go there.  It is guarded, so we needn't worry about any more of these rambunctious common folk trying to peer over our shoulders or get into fights over us.  Would you care to come over?  We'll be able to check this thing out in private there.'

Pohl D'Velderan stands up and presents his left arm out towards the door to the small back room... indicating that Zane and Tai may go first if they'd care to leave.  He smiles and awaits their decisions as to whether or not they take him up on his offer.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 7, 2005)

"You are most gracious, Master D'Velderan.  I think that talking about this strange evening somewhere more private is a good idea."

Tai will head out of the small room, and make her way outside to the street, where she will wait in the shelter of the awning for Zane and Pohl, and then will follow Pohl to his home.  (This is assuming, of course, that Zane and Pohl do follow Tai outside, and that nothing happens before we all get outside).


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane of course follows along


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 8, 2005)

OOC You can assume that you all end up in his appartement without problem.

As you get out the rain as almost stop. The sun should rise in a few hours.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 8, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane smiles and nods his head "*Nice place*" he says. He then draws out the letter and adds "*Well then lets see what this letter is all about shall we?*"


----------



## Delemental (Jan 8, 2005)

(OOC - I'm going to make the bold assumption that Zane opens the envelope and reads it to all of us without a pack of ninjas bursting into the apartment, or a meteor striking the tower, or any other interruptions.  I'm just that reckless!)   



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Zane carefully observes the envelope. Outside the seal it is completly featureless. Zane quickly opens it. A small piece of paper can be found inside. Zane can read a nicely hand written note "For the truth about Bonal Geldem, meet me at dawn at the Broken Anvil".




"Well, it seems that your master's death wasn't as random as it seemed," Tai says.  "Master Marcela, I'm sure you want to learn the truth.  If you'd like, I'd be glad to come with you to this Broken Anvil."  She smiles a bit.  "Of course, since neither of us are natives of Sharn and don't know where this place is, we might need some guidance from someone familiar with the streets and towers here." She nods deferentially to Pohl.

"However, it's still a few hours until dawn.  Master D'Velderan, could we impose upon your hospitality and catch a few hours' rest here?  I'm afraid that by the time Master Marcela and I were able to find lodging of our own, dawn would be here."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2005)

'Absolutely, my dear.  You are indeed welcome.  You both are.  And as I am just as curious as the two of you regarding this note, I will certainly accompany you both to the Broken Anvil tomorrow morning.'

He smiles warmly at the two of them, but puts an extra large heaping of warmth when looking at Tai.

'We have a guest room just down this hall here with a single bed...' he points with his right hand... 'and there is also quite enough space in the master bedroom if either of you would care to share it with me.'

He makes the pointed comment mainly towards Tai to see if perhaps she would take him up on it, but not so obvious that he couldn't deny his intentions if she became offended by his presumption.

'There is quite enough room for two people and I can assure you the feather-down mattress is much more comfortable that the third option, which is out here on the sofa.'

He motions to the sofa that Tai and Zane are both currently sitting on.

'Let me make up the guest room for one of you, and the two of you can decide who will stay in there and who will either take the master bedroom or sleep out here.  I leave it to you to decide.'

And on his "I leave it to you to decide" he looks straight at Tai when he says it and gives as large, warm and inviting a smile as he possibly can.  Usually when Pohl goes through all this work in order to find a sleeping partner, the woman he chooses is usually on the lower end of the intelligence scale (and thus easier for him to bed), but things have been going so well (in his mind at least) that perhaps he'll get lucky and Tai will take him up on it.  A woman of her beauty, grace, and conviction would certainly add to his already over-inflated opinion of his own self-worth.

He turns and walk down the hall to the guest room to prepare it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 9, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane turns slightly red and pulls out a large leather bound book, adding "*Well I need to study my books. I can just sit here, with some tea, maybe a bite to eat and good light and I will be fine*"

Quickly settling in, he pulls the book open and starts reading and loses himself in the arcana script smiling slightly at is power and mystery _I really should have had a light prepared last night... next time I will be prepared and not get cut down by the first thing that comes along_


----------



## Delemental (Jan 9, 2005)

Once Pohl is out of the room, Tai sighs and shakes her head at the man's blatantly obvious innuendo.  She's not quite certain how she should handle it.  She knows that they will need Pohl's help to get to the Broken Anvil, and of course they are currently imposing on his hospitality.  Neither of which, of course, is sufficient reason for Tai to leap into bed with the man.  Mostly she is stymied by her own unfamiliarity with such matters; Pohl's reaction to her is not one she receives from most people - mostly due to her race but also because of her calling, even though Boldrei does not forbid such pursuits to her clergy.

Tai ponders the situation for a moment, and decides that she will continue to ignore Pohl's lusts for now.  _Maybe he will back off if I don't accept his offer tonight,_ she thinks.  _And if not, then I'll have to say something about it._  Tai has sworn she will live her life free of duplicity, and allowing someone to carry an incorrect assumption about her without challenging it is not much better than purposely deceiving them.

Tai then yawns before she can stop herself.  She hasn't slept well the past few days, being new to the city and having to deal with her father's legal matters and the memories associated with the man.  She looks at Zane.

"If you intend to stay here and read, then I'll take the guest room and get what rest I can.  And I promise that I will get around to answering the question you asked in the Sleeping Snake - I just think that neither of us is ready to start a long conversation at this very moment."

With that she will stand, gather her things, and head down the hall to the guest room, where she will likely bump into Pohl.  "Thank you again for letting us stay here, Master D'Velderan.  It seems that Master Marcela is going to read on the sofa, so I'll be staying here."  She will enter the guest room and close the door.  After preparing for sleep, she leans her spear against the door in such a way that it would fall if the door opened, and tucks her dagger under her pillow (not because of any particular suspicions regarding Pohl or Zane, but simply out of habit - life as a wandering changeling priestess of Boldrei doesn't always include a respect for privacy from others).


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 10, 2005)

The night passes without any external incident. Zane still reading sees throught the tower window the first light of the sun slowly appearing. The sight of the light through the various towers of Sharn is spectacular. Zane might have miss the convention but he might see and experience greater things in the days ahead.

OOC Feel free to add any nightly interaction inside the appartment.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 11, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The night passes without any external incident.




Well, barring any internal incidents  Tai's nightly interactions will consist of light snoring.  IN the morning she will pray for new spells.

Orisons: Detect Magic, Light, Purify Food and Drink
First: Command, Magic Stone, (Bless)

Upon emerging, she greets Zane.  "Good morning, Master Marcela.  I have to say I admire your fortitude, especially after last night's events."

She sits down on the couch.  "To answer your question from last night, I've only been in Sharn for three days.  I'm here taking care of some personal business.  I was going to stay for a while, though - it's been a long time since I've been in a large city, and I felt it would be useful to re-familiarize myself with the ways of Sharn, so that in my future travels  in the less populated areas of Khorvaire I might be able to offer useful advice to others who find themselves needing to come here."

"As to my opinions of Sharn, well... it is very impressive, I'll admit.  But a bit intimidating for outsiders.  And perhaps a bit more violent than I'd prefer."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 11, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane, who was dozing sitting up with his spellbook open, snaps awake and smiling at Tai he listens to her story _Shes beautiful_ he thinks, then shaking his head to wake himself fully he starts listening to what she is saying and he nods.

Finally when she finishes he adds "*Ah well then, I do not feel like such a fish out of water as it were. I attended the academy of Arcanix, and the floating towards there. It was quite impressive, but even so this city is impressive. I guess I have never been anywhere in the 'wilds' and such, but someday I would very much like to see them...*"



(occ spells today
0-level: Detect Magic*, Light, Message, Read Magic* 
1st-level: Comprehend Language*, Mage Armor, Magic Missile /occ)


----------



## Delemental (Jan 11, 2005)

"I've seen Arcanix... from a distance, of course.  It does seem like an interesting place.  It's one of the things that makes my work worthwhile, being able to see and experience all manner of people and places.

"But what about you?  What brought you to Sharn?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 11, 2005)

((This post begins from the previous night.))


As Pohl is finishing up changing the sheets on the bed in the guest room, Tai appears in the doorway with her things.




> 'Thank you again for letting us stay here, Master D'Velderan. It seems that Master Marcela is going to read on the sofa, so I'll be staying here.'




If Tai's response has any effect on Pohl's demeanor or attitude towards her, she would need an uncanny ability to read people to sense it.  Despite her rebuff of his offer from the other room, his smile is still as large and as friendly as it's been the entire night.

'Of course, Tai.  You certainly lucked out by getting the bed... I myself do not envy Zane's night of rest on that sofa of mine.  I've spent a number of nights dozing out there, and I always awaken with a crick in my neck.'

He steps forward, allows her to enter the bedroom, and keeping a comfortable distance between the two of them he circles past her and crosses the threshold to the hallway.  He turns back and gets ahold of the doorknob.

'Pleasant dreams.  May Boldrei watch over us all tonight.  I will have some breakfast items and some tea available before we head to the Anvil at dawn.  Good night, Miss Tai.'

And with that, Pohl nods once and then closes the door behind him.

He turns and walks back to the living area, his thoughts keeping him bemused.

_Give it time, old bean.  Give it time._

He arrives and crosses the living area and sees Zane with his nose buried in his large books.

'Good night, Zane.  Sleep well.  I will have tea and biscuits ready for us tomorrow morning before we head to the Anvil.'

He grins at the young man and nods once more, then walks to the master bedroom and goes to bed.

>>>>>>>>>>

The next morning, Pohl is in his kitchen area boiling a kettle for some tea and buttering some biscuits when he hears Tai enter the living area and she and Zane have their conversation about whre they came from, and why they are in Sharn.  Pohl leans his head from the doorway so he can see both of them and then pipes in as well.

'Tea and biscuits ready in a second.  Feel free to use the bathing area down this hall here if you'd like to wash up before we head out.  I trust you both slept well?  It looks as though the rain has cleared up and we might have a bit of warmth when we travel to the Anvil, but then again... I'm no Half-Elf when it comes to dealing with the weather.'

He laughs at his own joke (which probably would go over better with other members of the Dragonmark Houses rather two people who might not get his reference).  He then leans back up and finishes his work... eventually bringing the tray out to the living area with the food and drink.

While the other two eat (if they do), he will quickly wash up, then change into his day's clothes... choosing to wear his armor along with his House colors (just in case they run into any more difficulties like they had last night.  He straps the warhammer to his belt, cleans up the tray when they are done, and is ready to go off once the other two are also all set.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*



			
				Tai said:
			
		

> "But what about you?  What brought you to Sharn?"




Zane smiles and says "*Ah well my tale is quite boring I'm afraid. When I was a child I was sent to Arcanix to study the arcane arts. I have spent most of my life there, and this was my first time to the south... well really to anywhere*" he adds blushing slightly

"*I have finished my studies there and was thinking on attending a conference here in Sharn at the Morgrave University. Poor master Bonal Gelden was to be my guild but with his demise… I am not sure what to do. I would much prefer to find out who is responsible for his death, and to bring them to justice.*" 

When Pohl appears with breakfast he greets him with a "*Thank you*" and eats quickly. 

When he is finish and makes sure that Tai is also done, he says "*Well then... where is this Broken Anvil? Should we be off?*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

As Pohl changes his armor, he notices a small piece of paper falling from it. He quickly kneels and pick it. He remembers about it, the description of Tai and his assignement. He also remembers the reward he might get if the mission is executed as plan. 

OOC Feel free to add here. I will move forward. 

After a rewarding breakfast the group follows Pohl that leads them to the broken Anvil. The broken Anvil is a small tavern located in the Mason's Tower. A sign above the door indicates that the establishement belongs to House Ghallanda (Knowledge roll Pohl 11+2, Tai 9+1, Zane 10+3 DC 8). As you enter the establishement the halfling matron salutes you. She seems to know exactly what you are doing here. She then leads you to a secluded table near the back of the common room. "My Lady," The hafling says to the women already seated at the table. "Your guests have arrived."Sitting near her a rather strange shifter women is looking at you. She isn't particularly attractive and seems very young.

The human female in the dark blue cloak on the other hand has delicate features, dark blue eyes and sleek black hair bound with silver and turquoise ornaments. She wears a signet of House Cannith on her right ring finger and speaks in a soft but clear voice. "Thank you for coming. We have important business to discuss that relates to the unfortunate death of Bonal Geldem. Please sit down". 

spoiler Pohl 



Spoiler



Pohl doesn't know more about the woman and her family



spoiler Tai 



Spoiler



Tai doesn't know more about the woman and her family



spoiler Zane 



Spoiler



Zane doesn't know more about the woman and her family



She points to glasses and three pitchers, ale, wine and water, then she continues.

"I have been working with Provost Geldem to recover a family heirloom" Lady Elaydren explains "We were to meet earlier tonight but as you know he never made it. One of my men was waiting for him and saw the whole scene, and was able to pass you the message."

The heirloom, according to family legends, was locked away in a foundry that dates back to pre-Galifar Sharn. Poor Bonal believed he discovered the location of the foundry in an ancient House Canith journal. I was going to fund an expedition to go to the site, but without Bonal...."  Her voice trails off, The she leans close"Perhaps you would be willing to recover the heirloom for me. For a generous reward, of course."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nods and adds "*M'Lady*" 

He then looks at the three pitchers thinking _little early for spirits don't you think?_ and then looks to Tai and Pohl. He will pours himself some water if they don't go for anything right away and take a seat.

Listening to the lady and finally sasy "*What is this...heirloom?*"


----------



## Delemental (Jan 12, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Sitting near her a rather strange changeling women is looking at you. She isn't particularly attractive and seems very young.




(OOC - Since you posted in the OOC thread that this is supposed to be Grechen, I should point out that she's supposed to be a shifter, not a changeling.)

(From the morning) Tai does clean herself up and eat breakfast, engaging in light conversation with both Pohl and Zane.

(Forward to present moment) Tai will pause for a moment, then take a glass of water.  She will remain quiet and wait for Lady Elaydren to answer Zane's question.  But her mind will flash back to the satchel that Bonal was carrying the night he was killed. _ If he was to meet her after escorting Master Marcela to the conference,_ she thinks, _he might well have had information about this heirloom with him._  THinking back, she realizes with a start that she still has the satchel, packed away in her own backpack.  She'd taken it from the stranger that had helped them destroy the warforged, and has intended to give it to Zane.  But in the chaos of the Sleeping Snake afterward, she'd let it slip her mind.

_Perhaps best not to mention that out loud yet.  I'd rather find out more about this whole mess. _


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen sits and listens. She watches each of the the three as Lady Elaydren speaks, trying to discern there feelings. But she has difficulty with such things. She wonders if she will ever learn a profession.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2005)

>>>>>>>>>>

That morning as he was putting on his armor, Pohl found the small piece of parchment with the information of his original duty printed on it.

"The changeling spy has a daughter.  Determine knowledge of activities and eliminate if necessary.  Arrived in Sharn three days ago and can be found at Sleeping Snake Inn." 

He frowned as he read the note, as by that point he seemed rather certain she knew nothing of her father's activities... especially being a priest for Boldrei and all.  He crumpled the note up and threw it away, thinking that the half-orc Krollar was now crazy for suspecting her.  Pohl'd keep his eyes open of course, but he now considered that little mission "Closed" as far as he was concerned.

>>>>>>>>>>

Upon arriving at the Broken Anvil, and being brought to the table of the woman who requested their presence, Pohl was taken aback by the young, scrawny, incredibly unattractive shifter that sits next to her.

Pohl tries to contain his extreme distaste for this woman, but it wouldn't be too hard to notice how his face reacts to her.  Eyes squiting... face scrunching just a bit... a facial tick that reverberates once across his face.  Compared to the changeling of exquisite beauty standing next to him, this shifter might as well be a troglodyte as far as he is concerned.  He tries to shake off his disgust, and selects a chair as far away from the woman as possible.

He listens to Lady Elaydren's story, nodding to himself as she mentions things that of course would be perfect for House Tharashk to accomplish.  After she finishes, and Zane then questions her about the heirloom is... Pohl doesn't even wait for her response before going into his House Tharashk shpiel.

'Of course House Tharashk will recover this heirloom for you!  I am very sorry for your loss!  But I can assure you that the House will use every resource at it's disposal to make sure you recover whatever it is you are missing!'

He speaks with the ease of someone who has used this same prepared speech dozens of times.  He smiles brightly (a recurring trait that people close to him can notice as being the same bright smile he uses in almost every situation), reaches into his own satchel and pulls out a few documents and an inkwell and pen.

'Here are the standard contracts for a House recovery mission... please sign here, here, and initial here... you agree to cover all House expenses, and you will find our fees very reasonable.  You also agree that any additional items of worth found by House Tharashk members during the course of the investigation are the property of House Tharashk, although we will negotiate very favorable terms if you would like to purchase any of the additional items we find as well.'

He then leans back in his chair, crosses his arms, and smiles wide again, waiting for her to inevitably sign the contract.  They always do.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 12, 2005)

The Lady looks at Pohl, visibely offended by the human offer. She then brush the contract with her hand. Raising the tone a little she adds looking at Pohl straight in the eyes. "If I wanted to hire house Tharashk for this investigation, I obviously wouldn't have countacted you. Even if it was the case, I wouldn't sign any paper without making sure that all legal matter between our two houses are taken care of. How do I know you are not an expert in forgery. 

Young men, I am asking you not your house. 

Now do you accept to help me, or your loyalty to your house prevents you of doing so"

Pohl is impressed by the women confidence and presence. She used just the right tone of voice, that doesn't make you feel inconfortable but that clearly reminds you who is in control. 

Pohl, Tai and Zane can easily see that Pohl little demonstration wasn't appreciated at all by the Lady.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2005)

Pohl is slightly taken aback by her obvious hostility towards him... and it confuses him.  If she didn't want House Tharashk, why did she present him with a meeting and a request?  If she brought him here, why WOULDN'T she be requesting the services of House Tharashk?  Doesn't she realize who he is?  (The fact that the envelope was actually given to Zane and NOT to him... and the idea that she might actually NOT know just who the hell he is... never even penetrates his thick skull).

'Begging your pardon, M'Lady... but as you specficially requested the presence of a D'Velderan to your meeting, I only naturally assumed you wanted House Tharashk.  I am, after all, a direct descendant from one of the three originators of the House.  If I misunderstood your intentions, I apologize.'

He reaches across the table and takes the contracts back, placing then delicately in his satchel.  When he looks back up he glances at Zane and Tai, and makes a face to them which implies something along the lines of "Whoops!  Who knew?"

He decides this time to give it a few moments and allow the others to respond before he says yea or nea to her proposal.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 13, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane's mouth drops open for a second and finally says "*Ahh... sorry. So this heirloom? Where might it be and what is it? Can we carry it ourselves? Also, why was poor Master Provost Geldem slain?*"


----------



## Delemental (Jan 13, 2005)

Tai wonders if it's a good idea or not, but decides to try and smooth things over a bit.

 "Lady Elaydren, please understand that none of us mean disrespect to you or your intention to recover this heirloom that Provost Geldem had helped you locate.  Understand that we have all three witnessed a rather gruesome murder less than twenty-four hours ago, and then were assaulted ourselves by the very being that committed that murder.  Needless to say, having graciously taken on the burden of assisting two strangers to the city after such an event," Tai will motion to indicate herself and Zane, "it seems that Master D'Velderan is merely falling back on what must be common practice for him.  Obviously, there are many in this city who do find cause to contract the services of House Tharashk.  I think his intention was merely to offer the services of his House, so that the two of us might not feel any undue obligation, or compelled to act unwisely due to our unfamiliarity with Sharn laws and customs.  Clearly, this is not waht you desire.  Perhaps if you would be so gracious as to share what information you can in regard to this heirloom, so that the three of us may make an informed decision.  Master Marcela has already posed some excellent questions." 

(OOC Diplomacy +7)

Tai will then nod toward the shifter.  "I don't believe that we have been introduced to this young woman.  Is she also involved in this affair with your family's heirloom?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 13, 2005)

She listen carefully at Tai, (diplomacy roll 20+7) and Tai can notices that slowly the women calming down. 

"You are right, before you can make a descision a lots of things have to be answered." Her tone is now back to normal but she still looks at Pohl with a bad eyes. 

"First, this is Grechen she is a young shifter that just started working for our house. She will help you recover the Heirloom. 

OOC Grechen, you don't know that Lady at all. Early this morning you were woke up by Baron Merrix d'Cannith's men (who you work for). They told you that a Lady named Lady Elaydren was needing your help at the Broken Anvil. 

Sareth the gnome, was also working for house Canith but got stuck on a more urgent matter for the house. 

"I contacted him this morning and he gave me back Bonal journal." She then pulls out the journal from under her cloack and put it delicately on the table. 

spoiler Zane 



Spoiler



spot roll 18+4 Zane used with book and the effect of water on them notices that the journal do not seems to be affected by the few minutes it spend under the rain



"Zane, Tai you have very legitimate questions.

Her signet ring and the mithral threads on the cover glow in unison as she takes hold of the small book. When she opens it, the blank pages immediately begin to fill with delicate script and line drawings. She turns to a specific page, studies it for a moment and then pulls a folded map from inside her cloak.

"The location of the lost foundry is deep within the Dorasharn Tower"  Lady Elaydren proclaims. "Fifty-seven levels below the tower's present-day sewer system. I offer you one thousand gold piece and the good will of my house if you recover the heirloom and return it to me. For now that's all I can tell you unless you decide to join in. Will you help me?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The young shifter's eyes open wide as she hears the offered sum of 1000 gold. That's quite a bit. She turns to Lady Elaydren and nods her head.

"Yes! I will help you."

Then she turns to the others and smiles.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 14, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane smiles and nodes to the young shifter called Grechen, saying "*M'lady, I'm Zane*" 

He then goes back to listening to Lady Elaydren and rubbing his chin he says "*Well the money is not as important to me as to finding out who was responsible for killing Provost Geldem. It seems logical that they might well have been a connections... and so I also agree.*"

Thinking a bit more he adds "*M'Lady Eladydren, I am not overly familiar with this city, but almost 50 levels below the sewer... is this area really old or build for some other propuse? Do you know a way to reach this level?*"


(occ does Zane know anything about the history of Sharn? Know/History +7. Mostly about the War of the Mark, and stuff like that /occ)


----------



## Delemental (Jan 14, 2005)

Normally Tai wouldn't be terribly enticed by an offer of money.  But a thousand gold, even divided up, is a great deal more than she's used to dealing with, and she can't help but be tempted.  _Besides,_ she thinks, _I'll need more than a few silver to my name if I'm to stay in Sharn for any length of time like I plan.  And a donation to the city's Temple might go a long way to giving me at least one friendly refuge here._

"I see no harm in accepting your offer.  Perhaps, as Master Marcela suggests, it might bring to light who is behind Provost Geldem's death, so that the community might be safer."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 14, 2005)

The lady warmly smiles at your answers. She then slowly turns towards Pohl and stares at him, obviously waiting for his answer before answering any questions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 14, 2005)

'Well it's down to me then, is it?  Very well... I told you all that we were in this together, and I will keep my word.  It sounds as though you're going to need a guide through Sharn, especially if we have to go fifty-seven levels down.  We're talking Cog territory there  ((Knowledge - Local +6)) and it is not a place where you want to be unarmed and unaware of how to go through.'

Pohl sits up a bit straighter in his chair and leans forward to talk brass tacks with the four others around the table.

'Sounds like you have yourself a deal, M'Lady.  Okay... what's the plan?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 15, 2005)

As Pohl agrees the lady continues. "The relic I seek is an adamantine plate in the shape of a seven-pointed star about the size of your hand. 

It has no special power by itself, but is an ancient schema" 
Spoiler Zane :



Spoiler



(roll knowledge arcana 10+7 DC 15 Zane rembers reading somewhere that schema are a piece of a pattern used by Cannith artificers of old to craft unusal items.


"Recover this piece of history for us, and House Cannith will be extremely grateful"


			
				Zane said:
			
		

> He then goes back to listening to Lady Elaydren and rubbing his chin he says "Well the money is not as important to me as to finding out who was responsible for killing Provost Geldem. It seems logical that they might well have been a connections...





			
				Tai said:
			
		

> "I see no harm in accepting your offer. Perhaps, as Master Marcela suggests, it might bring to light who is behind Provost Geldem's death, so that the community might be safer."



"The poor Bonal was killed by a servant of the Lord of Blades. The warforged prophet wants the schema for his own dark purposes."



			
				Zane said:
			
		

> Thinking a bit more he adds "M'Lady Eladydren, I am not overly familiar with this city, but almost 50 levels below the sewer... is this area really old or build for some other propuse? Do you know a way to reach this level?"




Bonal discovered that the schema was abandoned in an old fundry. Probably dating from Galifar or Pre-Galifar Sharn. Bonal would have obviously been better placed to answer that question. She then points on the map she just put on the table. 
"This map shows the way to reach the sewers of the Dorasharn Tower. Somewhere beyond the E-213 Valve Cluster you'll find a sealed door with the same mark as the one on Bonal's journal. Open the seal, and the tunnel beyond will take you to the long forgotten level far below, where the foundry resides.

She then looks at you to see if none of you have more questions. 

OOC Zane with knowledge history +7 knows quite a bit about the commonly teached history of Sharn.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nods his head "*Well, will be there any climbing involved to get to this door? I am not sure from looking at the map. I'm just worried about being this deep in the earth, spelunking  is not my area of expertise, but I would guess we would need rope, lanterns, climbing spikes. Anything else?*" he asks looking at Tai and Pohl and then nods also to Grechen.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 15, 2005)

The map leads to the old forgery entrance. From what Zane can see no spelunking will be necessary to access it. But once inside the forgery, who knows (OOC Well I do  )


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 15, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

"*Well then, if we are all in agreement, I say we grab a few extra piecies of gear and get moving.*" Zane says with a smile, excited to be going on his first _adventure_


----------



## Delemental (Jan 16, 2005)

Tai smiles at Zane's enthusiasm.  But the smile fades a bit upon hearing him talk about 'grabbing a few extra pieces of gear'.  Her mind wanders to the meager few coins she has remaining, realizing she will be able to contribute very little to the supplies for the journey.  _I'll deal with that when the time comes,_ she thinks.

"Lady Elaydren, if we are successful in finding this schema for you, how should we get in touch with you?  And should we be on the lookout for more agents of the Lord of Blades?"

Tai will then address the shifter.  "Mistress Grechen, it's a pleasure to meet you.  My name is Tai.  Tell us a little about yourself."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 17, 2005)

'Dorasharn, eh?  Can't say I've ever been over there... at least not that far down.  No worries though, should be okay.'

Pohl takes a glance at the map and commits the area around the E-213 valve cluster to memory.  He also asks for the journal so he can see the seal that's printed on it and does his best to get that in his head as well.




> *'Well then, if we are all in agreement, I say we grab a few extra pieces of gear and get moving.'*




Pohl nods and stands up.

'If you need anything specific, tell me now and I'll run over to Tharashk storage and get what we need.  You can reimburse me for any items that you aren't able to return later on.  We won't have a lot of the more esoteric equipment items you might think of, nor any magical equipment that I'll be able to borrow... but most basic stuff I can get without problems.  I'm very much favored in my House, so no one will question me if I sign out some stuff for our use.  I'll just have to donate some of my reward back into the kitty after all is said and done.  So what do you need?'

Pohl takes a mental note of whatever standard equipment Zane, Tai and Gretchen may request, and will run off to the Tharashk warehouses once preparations get underway to get what they need.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

She turns to Tai and begins. "Well..." But she trails off as if trying to remember something. "I have been trying to learn a profession from several of the others with House Canith over the last few months. But I am told that it can take many years before one learns the ru-di-ments. Yes! That was the word Master Kyssis used. I am sure of it. Oh!" She gathers her composure once more. "Sorry! Anything else?" She smiles.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 17, 2005)

Tai addresses Pohl.  "To be honest, I really wouldn't know what would be best to bring along for something like this.  Some of the items Master Marcela suggested sound wise."  She will pause for a moment, thinking, then talk to Pohl again.  "However, if we are going into sewers... perhaps if you happen to find yourself near a kitchen, you could ask one of the cooks for a small bundle of aromatic herbs - not more than a handful, I'd say."

(OOC Tai will name a few specific herbs that would be common in a kitchen, but produce a strong odor when crushed - she has one rank in Profession: Cook.)

Then she speaks with Grechen.  "It's good to learn a trade.  Anything that you've tried that you particularly enjoy, or find you have some talent in?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The young shifter thinks for a moment. "I am good with my hands and I am an accomplished acquirer." She smiles.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane llstens to the young shifter and nods his head smiling a bit. Turning toward Polh he says "*Unless the others have any more suggestions, I think that at least a 100ft or so of silk rope, a grappling hook, one or two lanterns, a small hammer and maybe 20 spike/petons. Anyone else have some ideas? I am not really sure if what we might need.*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 18, 2005)

As Zane mentions the lantern, the lady seems to start thinking about something. When Zane ask for other ideas, she then adds "One more thing, I remember Bonal saying that it would be a good idea to bring fire, but can't remember why exactly"



			
				Tai said:
			
		

> "Lady Elaydren, if we are successful in finding this schema for you, how should we get in touch with you? And should we be on the lookout for more agents of the Lord of Blades?"



"Once you have the schema, come back to the Broken Anvil. The matron will then notify me and I will give you the rest of the gold. 

Before Tai can even finish saying Blades the lady answers "Of course, for some unknown reasons they are seeking it too. I wish things could be easier" Tai senses that the lady really seems to be worried about them getting it. (roll sense motive XX+5)

Pohl looks carefully at the map and notices that the E-213 valve cluster isn't on the map. 

Spoiler Pohl 



Spoiler



(roll knowledge local 14+6) Pohl knows that the complex sewer system separates the inhabited levels from the lower levels that have been closed and sealed for more than a thousand years.



OOC One more thing , no problem with getting the equipment at Pohl's house.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 18, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The young shifter thinks for a moment. "I am good with my hands and I am an accomplished acquirer." She smiles.




Tai returns the smile.  "Well, Mistress Grechen, as it seems we've been hired to acquire something, that set of skills could come in quite handy."

_And better used here than cutting purses in back alleys,_ she thinks to herself.  She's seen too many young men and women with fast hands turn to the life of a common street thief.  She is hopeful that this young shifter seems to want a more productive life.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

"*Hmm fire, aye?*" Zane says out loud "*Pohl could you get some extra flaks of oil, or even one or two flaks of Alchemist's Fire?*"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 18, 2005)

> *'Unless the others have any more suggestions, I think that at least a 100ft or so of silk rope, a grappling hook, one or two lanterns, a small hammer and maybe 20 spike/petons.'
> 
> 'Pohl could you get some extra flaks of oil, or even one or two flaks of Alchemist's Fire?'*




'Silk rope... grappling hook... two lanterns... hammer and pitons... oil... and alchemist's fire.  Right.  That sounds good.  No problems.'

He gathers his things together and stands up to address the group.

'I will go gather the equipment we need and meet you all at Dorasharn Tower.  Let's say at the entrance of the sewer system of Dorasharn?  We have 57 levels down to go from there.  Or if you'd rather we can meet outside the Anvil in about two hour's time if you each need to prepare yourselves as well... check in with the temple, prepare any arcane items... acquire... anything.'

He looks at Gretchen when he says that, and while he ordinarily would give his typical House recruitment speech to anyone who expresses interest in the acquisitional arts... he still can't get over how unimpresive and downright scuzzy the shifter looks.  Stuck-up he may be... but she'll have to really impress him with her skills before he gives her a second glance.  One of the numerous traits of Pohl D'Velderan that leave quite a lot to be desired.

'M'Lady... it was a pleasure.  I look forward to returning your schema to you.  You will find that even without this being an official House Tharashk assignment... you couldn't have chosen more capable people to accomplish your task.  Good morning.  And folks?  Where shall we meet and when?'

He waits just long enough for a decision is made where to meet up before heading down into Dorasharn, then takes off from the Anvil to go to the Tharashk storerooms to pick up the equipment they need.

**********

OOC:  If Pohl is able to use his Favored In House status to grab a potion or two from the Tharashk "special stock" (preferably healing, but he'll take whatever he can get), then he will do so.  If the basic equipment is all he will be allowed to take, then he won't press the issue and be grateful with what he got.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

Pohl quickly runs back to his house Tharashk. He runs across the bridges of the middle city to get back to the Clifftop district in the northern end of the city, where the house headquarters are located. He then climbs quickly to the upper city and finally gets in front of the house headquarters. 

As he enters the modest but imposing building located on top of the adventuring district he salutes the four men guarding the entrance. He then heads directly downstairs where Kormar, the old grumpy half orc is. 

Pohl in rush don't take too much time socialising as he usually do and quickly gets in front of Kormar rooms, he knocks and enter. The large storage room is filled with various equipment. Kormar recognises Pohl. After a brief chat with the half-orc he agrees to provide him with the required equipment. That would be 42gp for everything tells the half orc. 

Pohl pays him and is still surprised that it only took 15 minutes to convince the old guy. Usually he takes half an hour to get a simple rope. The old half-orc was probably in a good mood today. As he quickly go through the equipment he notices that there is an extra potion of healing in the bag(OOC the free one I promised). Not having time to clarify the situation he heads back to the broken Anvil where the others are waiting for him. He finally gets there an hour later. Pohl distribute the equipment and the groups head down towards sewers of the city. 

The tunnels and corridors at this level of the tower are narrow and dark. An occasional window slit looks out upon the crowded walls and foundation of other towers and infrequently placed torches sputter here and there, giving off pallid pools of light and clouds of smoke. Even so , rough and dirty people crowd the narrow corridors, and the smell of sweat and sewage permeates the stale air.

One tunnel opens onto a large chambers, where a mix of goblins, humans and shifters gather around a small pile of garbage spread across three rotting blankets. One of the goblins shouts. "No pushing! No pushing! There's always enough for everyone at the Rat's Market!"

Spoiler Pohl 



Spoiler



OOC Pohl Knowledge local roll 17 + 6 Rat's Market is a colloquial term for a number of floating mercantile concerns that periodically spring up at various places in the lower levels of the city. Most of their merchandise consists of salvaged goods from the sewers and refuse heaps of lower Sharn, although stolen items sometimes wind up in the depths as well.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane looks a bit confused "*Ah, why are those people shifting throgh the trash? That is... unheathly I would think*" after a moment he turns a bit red "*Well, maybe we should get moving...*"


----------



## Delemental (Jan 19, 2005)

"People who are desperate enough will do anything, Master Marcela," Tai says, with a touch of sadness in her voice.  "It's too often the fate of those born into unfortunate circumstances."

Tai will suddenly stop at the edge of one of the refuse-strewn blankets.  "However, even in the worst of circumstances, if you look closely enough hope can always be found."  She nudges aside a half-rotten head of lettuce with the point of her boot to reveal a tattered, but still intact rag doll.  Handing a copper coin to the grubby merchant, she picks up the doll and then hands it to a wide-eyed young girl nearby with dirt streaked across her cheeks.  Tai smiles, ruffles the girl's hair, then continues on her way, following Pohl through the streets.

(OOC - Darkmaster hope you don't mind the bit of creative license.  Well, off to deduct 1 cp from my character sheet...)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

While Pohl is gone, Grechen excuses herself and runs off to go shopping. She returns ahead of Pohl with a sack.

Later:
As the group travels through the "Rat's Market" Grechen stays alert to anyone that gets too close. No sense in inviting trouble.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC Oups I forgot to indicate that Pohl's map doesn't go much further stating the the Valve cluster E-213 should be nearby.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Pohl looks disapprovingly at all the dirty, haggard people strewn about the Rat's Market like pieces of walking refuse.  He was able to put on a smile for the common folks up at the Sleeping Snake, but down here he doesn't even try.

'I myself would agree, Zane... let's keep moving.  We're going to be walking through a sewer system enough as it is... let's not prolong the agony by wasting time here.'

He unfolds the map and begins looking for details that might give an indication of where the valve might be.  However, because of the nomadic nature of these markets any possible signposts or landmarks he might use are probably buried underneath tarps, tents, or piles of junk.  He turns the map this way and that way... walks forward twenty paces, walks backwards thirty paces... leftwards, rightwards... and tries his best to find the valve through trial and error.

**********

OOC:  Pohl will Take 20 and attempt a Search roll [+8 = 28] to find the E-213 valve cluster.  If that fails, but he does find another random valve in the cluster with which to use as a visualization guide, he will use his dragonmark and cast Locate Object.  Even if the E-213 is too specific to detect just that specific one with the spell, at least he'll have 1 minute to find as many valve clusters in the area as possible (and just hope that one of them is numbered E-213).


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC the valve cluster is not an object its a large area made of many sewers valve and usually is about 100' by 40-50'

While Pohl search the area around the rat market, hoping to find a way to the cluster, Gretchen looks around for anybody or anything suspicious. (roll Pohl search 7+8, Gretchen spot 16-1) None of them finds anything special. 

In the mean time at the rat marker Tai and Zane are looking at the goblin merchandise. The gobelin seeing the interest for the doll, he smiles at the young changeling. "Beautifull isn't it. For a mere 10cp it's all yours my lady." As the goblin approaches she can smell the odor of someone who probably takes bath in the sewer water. The goblin while smelly is quite friendly. 

OOC Tai search roll 16 + 1

She didn't find anything else of value in the pile of junk.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 20, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane tries to hide his disgust of the smell of the goblin and adds "*Er... well now, yes it is*" he looks around at some of the others here (are there any childern? How old?). He tries not to let the goblin get to close though


----------



## Delemental (Jan 20, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Beautifull isn't it. For a mere 10cp it's all yours my lady." As the goblin approaches she can smell the odor of someone who probably takes bath in the sewer water. The goblin while smelly is quite friendly.




Tai sighs quietly.  The doll is barely worth paying anything for, let alone paying a silver.  She knows she doesn't have the time to haggle endlessly with the goblin, but decides to give it her best shot.  Then, glancing over and seeing Pohl's navigational troubles, decides to take a chance.

"The doll is barely worth a single copper, good sir.  However, I'm supposed to be meeting someone near this area, and I'm running late.  I could use some good directions to get where I'm going faster.  If you know this area well, or can show me where to find someone who does, I might be persuaded to be a little... less discerning in my purchases."

Inwardly, Tai winces at the untruths she's telling the goblin.  But she also knows better than to reveal that she is looking for something, or that she doesn't know the area at all.  Implying that there are people waiting for her can't hurt, either.

(OOC Diplomacy +7 or Bluff +4, whichever is more appropriate)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Zane looks around and see humans, goblin, and shifters, families shopping togheter, young and old, scrambling to find a deal in the three goblin pile of junk.

The goblin continue then pretending that he didn't pay attention to Tai last remark answers. 

roll bluff 10+4+6 circumstancial

"I've got a rare stick of sealing wax, only partially used, for a mere sixty coppers" The goblin merchant says"Or maybe you could use this fine woolen blanket with just a hint of mildew? Only thirty-nine coppers. How about a skewer of boiled rat meat? For you just five silver. Or, perhaps, if I could point out the way to a certain area where you are expected, what would it be worth to a fine lady such as yourslef? One hundred silver?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 20, 2005)

Having had no luck around the goblin market to find the valve cluster, Pohl folds the map back up, puts it in his satchel, and then returns to the side of Tai, Zane and Gretchen.  He sees the cleric speaking with the goblin and decides to leave the talks to her.  He tries to meet the eyes of his party members and gives them a silent shrug and purse of the lips, indicating that he has had no luck finding the E-213.




> 'Or, perhaps, if I could point out the way to a certain area where you are expected, what would it be worth to a fine lady such as yourself? One hundred silver?'




This last comment from the goblin obviously grabs Pohl's attention.  He looks straight at the goblin and tries to ascertain his nervousness... whether the goblin fully epects to be paid 10 gold for the directions (and would be quite okay with getting nothing if they turned him down) or if he's nervously trying to scam them with an outrageous sum and will be able to be negotiated back to a more reasonable price.  ((Sense Motive +4))


----------



## Delemental (Jan 21, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Or, perhaps, if I could point out the way to a certain area where you are expected, what would it be worth to a fine lady such as yourslef? One hundred silver?




Tai gives the merchant a look like she can't believe she heard him right.  Inwardly, she curses.  _Why does it always have to be the greedy ones?_

"I said I was in a hurry, good sir," Tai says flatly.  "Not desperate to the point of imbecility.  I suppose that I should be on my way, then, and hope I'm not too late.  It seems the goods here are overpriced, anyway."

Tai will stand up to leave, though slowly enough that the goblin could stop her if he wished.  _If he takes the bait, so be it,_ she thinks.  _If not, there are others here I could try speaking with._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 23, 2005)

As Tai is about to leave, the Goblin tells her. "My fine lady, wait, wait, Between civilised persons like ourselves, I am sure we can get to some kind of agreement" says the stinking friendly smiling goblin.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 24, 2005)

'Agreement, you say?  Then speak it.  This woman can not submit to your dawdling all day.  And let's try and not insult her by charging 100 times what an average citizen of Sharn makes for a day's salary, all right?  There is NOTHING you have that is worth that.'


----------



## Delemental (Jan 24, 2005)

Tai settles back down after the goblin merchant makes his plea.

"Very well, sir.  I'm willing to give you one last chance.  The people I'm meeting are at Valve Cluster E-213.  What's the fastest way to get there from here?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

Pohl (Intimidate roll 12 + 4)

The goblin trying to ignore the rude comment from the human. Looking at Pohl then turning quickly towards Tai he adds with a disgusted face. "I wonder what a fine lady like you does with an uncivilised human like him." He then completly ignore the human and stay focused on the lady"But what can a goblin like me do in front of a beautiful and distinguished lady like you. Especially one that needs my help. But you have to understand that I have a large family and while I lead you to the cluster I am not selling anything. So (roll diplomacy 18+7-2 for Pohl Intimidation attempt) 30 sp and I lead you there. I usually make twice that selling my goods but how can a goblin resist such beautiful eyes.
The goblin looks at Tai with a charming look, smiling subtely showing his upper rotten teeth.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane looks a bit worried muttering "*I like this not*" and watches the other people down here


----------



## Delemental (Jan 25, 2005)

Tai nods at the goblin's offer.  She hopes that Pohl can resist the urge to threaten him for another minute or so.

"I appreciate your offer, sir.  Most generous of you.  But I see no need to keep you from your business.  I only need good directions, not a guide.  Say, perhaps, five silver, to compensate you for the time you've spent with me when you could have been selling to other customers?  We both come out ahead that way; I get where I need to be, and you make a full day's profit with a little extra... for your family to enjoy."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 25, 2005)

_Hell, I wouldn't even give this rodent FIVE silver..._

...Pohl thinks to himself as Tai and the goblin undertake negotiations.  However, as it seems like Tai has things under control, his view wanders around the marketplace and he takes in the mass of wretched humanity that lives in squallor here.  He does his best to keep from grimmacing in disgust, but it is very hard.

_Tai, Magus Zane, and I do not belong here.  We're above this place.  Gretchen..._

He sees the shifter standing there quietly...

_...I'm not so sure.  But I do hope Tai can wrap this up soon so we can move on.  This is getting quite bothersome._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 25, 2005)

The goblin visibely unhappy with the changeling offers, answers back "Obviously this meeting of yours at the valve isn't worth much. 30 sp is my final price. You are refusing a very good deal for that kind of information. Good luck in your search for the valve." The goblin smiles one last time and goes back to his occupation. Slapping on the hand a want to be shoplifter on the way. "That wax isn't free my goodmen, 8 cp for it."

Gretchen tries to keep an eyes around for anything unusual (spot roll 6-1) but doesn't see anything. 

Zane and his familiar also keeping an eye around. (spot 20 +2) and notices something

As Pohl eyes wander around (spot roll 15+4) he also notices something

Pohl and Zane notice a shifter that seems to be very interested in the party's business with the goblin. 

The shifter then notices that Pohl and Zane noticed him, and quickly dissapears among the crowd.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nudges anyone nearby, whispering "*Did you notice that shifter? Was watching up pretty darn close... but as soon as he saw we looking at him he took off*"


----------



## Delemental (Jan 26, 2005)

Tai closes her eyes and sighs.  _No use pursuing this further,_ she thinks.  _I can't haggle with what I don't have._

"I'm sorry that we couldn't reach an agreement on the value of your information," she says to him.  "May Boldrei watch over your home and family."

She will rise and leave the goblin to his wares.  Turning to her companions, she sees Pohl and Zane standing close together, apparently looking off into the crowd and whispering.  She will approach to see what's up.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 26, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

When Tai shows up he says "*There was a shifter watching up...but as soon as we noticed him he took off. Maybe we had best move on?*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 26, 2005)

There are four exits to the large rectangular common room one on each wall. The group arrived by the northern access. The four accesses are all busy with human, goblinoid and shifters going in and out. Because of the large crowd in the room about 40 peoples looking at the three goblin's merchandise, it's difficult to see all the features of the room. On the southern wall a heat conduct can be seen near the access ,on the eastern wall various water pipes. On the western wall there is an old chimney, a goblin is roasting rats on it. We can read on a cardboard in front of the chimney in a very rough handwriting: 25cp. The shifter dissapeared between the southern and eastern wall.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 26, 2005)

'Anyone who is interested in people like us probably have information we could use.  Follow me.'

Having seen the shifter take off to the southeast, he immediately follows after him and tries to pick up his trail.

((Gather Info roll via Urban Tracking feat to find and follow the shifter))


----------



## Delemental (Jan 27, 2005)

Tai, looking to follow Pohl, suddenly remembers that she _still_ has Bonal's satchel packed away, which could very well have directions to the valve cluster.  But with all these people around, and one apparently watching them... _Dear Boldrei, this city's getting to me already.  Why do I only remember this thing when we're somewhere we can't look at it?_

With Pohl busy, Tai will approach either Zane or Grechen, depending on who is closer.  "I've just remembered something that might help," she will whisper in that person's ear, "but I don't want to talk about it here.  Can we find somewhere private after Master D'Velderan finds this shifter?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

As the group continues there dealings in the "Rat's Market" Grechen continues to stay alert to anyone that gets too close to any of her companions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC:  Delemental, I'd like to speak to you about something.  Please go HERE.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 28, 2005)

Pohl rushes towards the area where he last saw the shifter. Clearly stating his belongning to House Sharask to everyone around he quickly starts to interrogate potential witness. (GatherInfo 12+4) In about four minutes of smart interrogation he quickly sort out from various contradicting sources that the shifter left by the eastern exit, turning right a few meters in the tunnel


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2005)

'Gods, I thought they'd never give me a clear answer!'

Pohl says out loud to himself as he rushes down the eastern tunnel and heads to the right.

'This trail is probably gone... but maybe I'll get lucky.  Ick... what a sty this place is!'

**********

OOC:  Urban Tracking though the eastern tunnel hoping to follow the shifter's trail.


----------



## Delemental (Jan 28, 2005)

Tai finds herself increasingly disgusted by Pohl's snobbery.  _Perhaps spending a few weeks living down here might give him an appreciation for these poor people,_ she thinks.  Then she tries her best to dismiss the thought from her head.  _He's a victim of his upbringing,_ she thinks.  _He can't be expected to understand what he's never experienced.  Change comes slowly._

"Let's not spend too long chasing this person.  We're not here looking for mysterious shifters."


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 29, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nods his head in agreement to Tai's comment and adds "*Yes, lets move on...but I am unsure which way to go. Maybe we should have paid the goblin...*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jan 30, 2005)

Pohl turns right on the tunnel. The tunnel has a slight slope leading down. Pohl looks around for any clue that could help him track down the shifter. 

search roll 13+8 

Pohl notices between two large pipes a small piece of cloths that was obviously ripped when someone tryed to go between the two pipes. As he approaches them he notices something between them. He continue to approaches, the lack of light makes any identification extremely difficult. Slowly touching he realises that there isn't any floor behind the pipes. As his eyes get used to the dark he sees three pieces of metal stuck in the rock wall that could be used to climb up or down.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2005)

'Well, well, well... what have we here?'

Pohl is on his hands and knees in front of the pipes, rooting around behind them and getting as much of a view of this small drop as possible.  After a couple seconds he sits back up, takes off his backpack, and grabs and lights a torch.

'Small shaft leading down back here folks.  I think this piece of cloth got ripped off of our shifter friend.'  He then leans back over the shaft with torch in hand to see how sturdy the rungs and and if he can see the bottom of the shaft.  'Question is... was our shifter friend just an innocent bystander who freaked out when he caught us looking at him, or does he know more than we give him credit for?  I wonder.  Any of you happen to see any numbering designations out there?  We're looking for E-213.  This may all be a wild goose chase, I'll agree with you... but this has been our best lead thus far.  Short of giving that goblin his early retirement, that is.'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen continues to watch the crowd and as far as she can tell everything is fine. Unfortunately she is completely oblivious to the fact that Pohl has skulked off in search of the shifter. She also doesn't notice nor does she hear Tai and Zane speaking about the shifter. As they head after Pohl, Grechen is still 'watching' the crowd. But then she sees what she believes is a seedy character and begins following him. But then she looses him in the crowd. Then she notices that one of the patrons in the market is not keeping a close eye on his coins. She looks about for her companions and not seeing them (since they are elsewhere) she moves up closer to the individual deciding that perhaps this might be a lucritive adventure after all...


----------



## Delemental (Jan 31, 2005)

Tai will search in nearby area for any markings or signs that would indicate where they were. (OOC Search +1)

In the midst of her search, she'll stop and look around.  "What happened to Mistress Grechen?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC Delemental, I am sorry I don't know what you are looking for?

Gretchen approaches slowly one of the three gobelin merchant. He seems to be in a very hot negociation with a potential customer a tall dirty human, dressed with rags. About 6 sp are lying near his right hand unattended on the small wooden plank used as a counter.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 1, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Delemental, I am sorry I don't know what you are looking for?




Pohl has asked if anyone had seen any markings indicating where we were.  I was looking for a painted sign, plaque, metal plate, or anything that might be marking this section of tunnel as CLuster E-213, or Cluster E-211, of Cluster W-947, or whatever, to see if Pohl's suspicion that the shifter was heading for E-213 was correct.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

Tai, starts searching around the area, carefully looking at the pipes.  (roll search I give Tai 3 rolls for searching 3 rounds; 8+1;16+1;19+1) But she can't find any signs or indication. She only notices an half erased handwritting on the largest pipe AS-&&&65 (&&& are unreadable character). She also read on a smaller pipe the word "sorry". Who ever wrote that had an horrible hand writing. She notices that the presence of the "sorry" pipe is placed such that a smaller pipe behind had to be angled in order to go through the floor. 

OOC I will wait for Karl and Tailspinner actions before I go on with Pohl.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 1, 2005)

Tai will mention the markings.  "This would suggest that we're nowhere near E-213, although there may not be any rhyme or reason to the numbering system down here."

(OOC - is the section of tunnel we're in now free of people besides the party?  If so, then Tai will sit down and pull out Bonal's satchel and start looking through it.  If not, she will again refer to having "something important to discuss in privacy", in case there are eavesdroppers.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC don't forget that unless you have the ring of House Canith in your hand you can't see anything inside the book.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 1, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane will look for a place to find some privacy and lead those that are around there. He set his Raven to act as lookout and then we look at the book with the ring out


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen moves closer then she tries to distract the merchant and patron. She points at an object. While attempting to scoop up the silver pieces with her other hand.

"How much for this?"


----------



## Delemental (Feb 1, 2005)

I think we may be having a communication problem here.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Zanick, Pohl and Tai: You all approach the scene where you saw the electric spark, As you approach you all notice a body lies on the floor of the bridge, and you can see a mixture of rain and blood pooling around it. *A leather satchel, still clutched tightly in the body's hand, lies in the expanding puddle of water and gore*. Zanick recognises Bonal.






			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Tai searching the body (search roll secret) finds quickly the men's Id in one of his right shirt pocket. She also finds a small pouch hang on his belt and the leather satchel still held under his left arm. The satchel is very well made and stylish.






			
				Delemental said:
			
		

> Tai, noticing the crowd gathering, begins to get nervous - it usually means bad news for her. She will stuff the ID papers and pouch into the satchel quickly, hoping that later the man can be identified and his property given to whoever should have it. She suspects that if she leaves the items on the body, thieves will have stripped him bare well before anyone official shows up.






			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Seeing the satchel on the ground and in the open, Sareth walked casually towards it until his cloak covered it as well as his boots.






			
				Delemental said:
			
		

> Tai quietly approaches Sareth, standing over Bonal's satchel.
> 
> "Master Sareth, I know you said earlier that you have business to attend to with your House. If you wish for me to take that satchel and deliver it to Master Marcela, I will do so if you want to be on your way. Of course, I would also be glad to vouch for you should you need to explain why you were delayed."






			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Sareth nodded as the female spoke of delivering the satchel to Marcela and spoke softly to her.
> 
> "I appreciate your concern and thank you for your disgression. If the boy knew the deceased, make sure he has time to cool off before giving it to him. No need for him to rush blindly into something he may not be prepared for..."
> 
> Reaching down and picking the satchel from the ground, Sareth handed it to the female with a simple nod.




However, it seems that you were under the impression that Sareth took the satchel and it ended up in Lady Elaydren's hands.  As it stands, I'm willing to go with that assumption.  Even if Tai had the book she couldn't read it, and if Lady Elaydren's info comes from Bonal's satchel, then there wouldn't be any new info there anyway.  Besides, Lady Elaydren didn't give us the book, just a map.

  So perhaps we can pretend that Tai never had the satchel in the first place, and so wouldn't have brought it up.  In which case, Tai's response to the current situation will be:

"Master D'Velderan, while I agree that this shifter watching us is too much a coincidence to dismiss, I'm afraid the idea of pursuing them into unknown territory isn't sitting well with me.  Perhaps we could try talking to other people back at the market?  Perhaps someone else might know about E-213 whose monetary demands are more reasonable.  We could always return here if nothing pans out."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2005)

He turns to face the changeling, really not thrilled with the idea of giving up the chase.  Even if the shifter has nothing to do with their current assignment, now that he's gotten on the trail he is loathe to give it up.  This is what he does for a living after all.

But looking into Tai's eyes and seeing her concern for each and every one of them and the risks they are taking, convinces him to allow her to take the active lead in this situation.  He knows where this tunnel is now... he suspects they'll find something good at the bottom of this shaft... but he also wants to keep the group together.  Thus he stands up and brushes the dirt and grime from his trousers.

'Very well, my dear.  I will concede the point.  We know where this lead will take us and can always come back to it if we come up empty on our other investigations.  So please... I am in your hands.  Do what you think is right, and if we need to spend a little to gain a lot, then my purse is your purse for that purpose.  We can reimburse the House at the end when the time comes.  Shall we go back to the market?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 2, 2005)

OOC Sorry I missed that part where Sareth gave the satchel. For some reason I really beleived that he kept it. In any case it would be impossible to read without the lady's ring.

The goblin barely looks at the ordinary looking shifter and then at the used candle she is pointing in the lot. He answers almost mechanically 5cp. Gretchen takes the opportunity to quickly grab the pieces. (Sleight of hand roll 14+9 ) she quickly grabs the 6 pieces. The goblin who seems to have an incredible eyes to spot those kind of thing (Otherwise he wouldn't be able to earn a decent living in such a place) pauses for a second looks at the table and says "*%*$&#&^#^&&#**%**^&$" by the time he looks around to see who stole the pieces Gretchen is long gone.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Smiling to herself at her success, she decides to search through the market for anything of value or any other easy pickings for extra silvers or coppers. She meanders through the market searching for anything of interest.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 3, 2005)

Gretchen continue to observe around for potential things to steal. The crowd is moving quickly, people are also moving quickly, transaction are made really fast and it is very difficult to follow everything. (spot roll 3-2) Gretchen is unable to notice any other opportunity to use her dextrous finger.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

She is about to give up when she decides to search for anything of value. Perhaps there is something of value amongst all of the junk. She realizes it is a long shot, but decides to search anyway. She starts with the merchant that Tai was dealing with and then moves on to the other merchants. She searches through what they have for sale trying to locate anything of value. She will of course keep her eyes open for any 'unclaimed' money.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 3, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane nods his head in agreement "*Lets go then... I want to find this 'tunnel' or whatever... maybe paying the goblin his 3 gold will get us moving in the right direction right away...*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Gretchen starts looking into the large pile of junk (search roll 16+5). As she search the goblin (the one who offered to lead the group to the valves) observes her "Anything you want here let me know, I will make a very good price just for you my lady."

After a quick search Gretchen is able to find the following useful items: what seems to be a unused sunrod, a small bell, a scratch steel mirror and 50' of rope. Gretchen can feel the eyes of the goblin on her as she manipulate the various goods on the table. 

OOC As for the others I am waiting for your next action. You go back to the market, pay the goblin or go down the pipes.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 4, 2005)

Tai will return to the market, accompanied by Zane and Pohl, and will approach the goblin merchant.  She will catch Grechen's eye as well as she approaches.

"It seems that I owe you an apology, sir.  My haste has made me irritable, I'm afraid.  If the offer is still open, I would like to retain you as a guide to the valve cluster we spoke of earlier?"

Tai will pay the goblin from her own money if possible, though she has less than 4 gp to her name.  Although aware that Pohl has offered to cover the expense, she feels loath to take someone else's money to pay for this.  Ultimately, though, she realizes that getting to the valve cluster benefits all of them equally, and she also would like to be able to buy food and a place to sleep after this is over with.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

As the others arrives Grechen is pointing at the sunrod and about to ask its price when Tai asks her question. She waits for the merchant's response.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 5, 2005)

The sunrod seems to be in perfect condition. "Ho, I can see we have a connaissor" The goblin takes the sunrod out of her hand and says holding it "I am completly loosing my head here and offers it for the ludicrous price of 25cp"

He then sees Tai approache again, he initially tries to ignore her, but when she asks him the question he smiles and turns towards her. "Ok, I will lead you to the cluster for 50 sp as we previously agreed"He adds looking at Tai very seriously still holding the sunrod.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen jumps at teh chance. She pulls out 3 of the silver she got earlier.

"I'll take it! Do you have change?"


----------



## Delemental (Feb 5, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Ok, I will lead you to the cluster for 50 sp as we previously agreed"




Tai looks at the goblin for a minute, chewing her bottom lip. _ We agreed on thirty, not fifty,_ she thinks, _but I'm at a disadvantage and we both know it.  Pressing the issue now won't get me anywhere._

Slowly, she will turn to address Pohl.  "Master D'Velderan, I'm afraid I may have to impose upon you and your House again.  As you have heard, this merchant has named a price for his services, but it exceeds what I personally carry.  I will, of course, compensate you at the earliest opportunity."

She is looking very uncomfortable about having to ask for money, especially knowing what Pohl's likely opinion is of having to pay the goblin anything.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane speaks up "*Well  Master d'Velderan paid for much of our gear, let me pay for this please*" handing the goblin 5gold pieces "*If you would show up sire?*"


----------



## Delemental (Feb 7, 2005)

Tai smiles at Zane.  "Thank you, Master Marcela.  I'll be sure to compensate you as soon as possible."

Tai will wait for the goblin to pack up his goods and lead them.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2005)

_Five gold pieces to this cretin.  Egads._

Pohl looks on silently as the transaction takes place between the goblin, Zane and Tai... and he does his best to keep his face neutral throughout it.  They wanted to do it there way, and he respects it, even if he doesn't agree with it.  He also looks askance at Gretchen as she gets all giddy purchasing the sunrod.

_Huh.  Odd.  Sometimes I forget that I've lived a life of privledge.  To get all excited about buying your own sunrod... oh well._

He then awaits the goblin to lead them away to where this supposed cluter is.

_If he brings us back to that tube we've already found... he better be able to run and hide quickly, because that's where I'm going to draw the line._


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 7, 2005)

The gobelin gives Gretchen her change, a large fake smile and the sunrod. When Zane offers him the 5 gold pieces he bows to him "You've made the right descision, you won't be dissapointed my good Sir" he quickly grabs the five coins out of his hand putting them in a small leather purse. He shouts at the rest of the customers"Sorry good people but I most close a little bit earlier today, I got some personal business to attend."

The goblin quickly grabs the extremity of the sheet and closes it around the pile of junk forming a bag. He places the stuff in a small cart and before storing his belonging into a small locked case he stops near the cheminey. He buys a nice roasted rat on a thin steel rod. He turns towards the other "Want some, it's delicious, My brother is an expert cook. He places the cart in the case and carefully locks it. He says a few word to his brother in goblin and leaves with the group. "Follow me, the access is nearby. The goblin heads towards the pipe Pohl searched a bit earlier. "We have to go down here, don't be scared I will guide you, After that we have to walk about a mile in the maze below. I hope you have light or can see in the dark as this place is completly devoided of any light. He looks at the other waiting for their approval.

OOC I actually stops to allow Defcon_1 to react as he mentioned in his previous post.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2005)

'Down the pipe here and then a mile or so past when we reach bottom you say?  Hmm.  Very well.  Lead on.'

The fact that the goblin mentioned that it wasn't just this pipe that was the valve cluster but was in fact much further past it when they reached the bottom curbs his desire to wring the little sod's neck.  That's not to say he wouldn't have been able to track the shifter for the mile or so had he been allowed to go down the pipe straight away... (he does believe in his own abilities in the utmost)... but for group harmony, he's keeping his tongue.

Pohl will attempt to follow the path the goblin leads them and see if he notices the shifter's tracks as they move forward... to see if his instincts and abilities would have gotten them to where they needed to go without the goblin's help.  Purely for curiousity on his own part rather than any belief that the goblin is leading them out to the middle of nowhere and stealing their money.  (And if you believe that... shame on you.   )


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Rat's Market:
The young shifter nods and places the rod in her sack along with her change.

Leaving the Market:
As they leave she looks around one last time for anything to acquire. Not seeing anything, she contines to follow their guide like the others. She shakes her head as the goblin offers some of the rat.

At the Pipe:
She listens to the goblin's description and then perpares to head down the ladder.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 8, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane follows along, watch the crowds. He whisphers to Nicadema to keep his eyes open also


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

The group lights a torch and follow the goblin in the tunel. The place is a real maze but the goblin seems to know his way around. Pohl looks around and the amount of dirt is such that he can easily see the shifter steps the whole trip, It would have been fairly easy for him to follow the track of the shifter.

In the distance you can hear the sound of water flowing at what seems to be regular interval. The goblin stops and turn around. "Follow the tunel straight ahead for about 100' feet, you will see a flight of stair that will lead you to the cluster. If you want I can wait for you two hours here to bring you back up there and that's included in the price you paid already. The goblin says with a malicious smile.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 8, 2005)

edit Pohl can see the track of the shifter heading towards the stairs.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen follows the goblin, trying to watch the which turns to make so that she could return if needs be.

As the goblin stops and turns around, she pulls out the sunrod that she purchased from the goblin and strikes it on the wall.

"This will last longer then that torch. Show more too."

As the goblin speaks, she listens and then looks to the others.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2005)

The bright light from Gretchen's sunrod bounces off the walls of the tunnel, lightening Pohl's face just enough to cast some eerie shadows around his nose and eye sockets.  Giving no indication whatsoever that he's been able to follow the shifter's tracks to this spot, he faces the goblin and returns a malicious smile back down at him.

'No... that is quite all right... you've done more than enough.  I don't know _WHAT_ we would have done without you.  You can just toddle off on your way now.'

And with that he raises his hands and makes a "shoo shoo!" motion with his downturned fingers.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 9, 2005)

The goblin turns around and starts running down the corridor back to where you came from.

"If that's you want, then I am out of here, good luck on your way up" He quickly dissapears in the shadow of the sunrod


----------



## Delemental (Feb 9, 2005)

Tai will ready her spear and shield, and make sure her holy symbol is at hand.  "Well, shall we?"

She will wait for someone else to take the lead, and the follow cautiously, keeping her eye out for trouble.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

"I will lead. That way I can search for anything that might SPRING out at us."

Grechen gestures by exploding her fingers outward from a fist while thrusting her hand up to emphasize her words. She puts the torch into her right hand and starts searching. She begins moving forward slowly while searching for traps as she goes.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 9, 2005)

'Straight 100 feet... down a flight of stairs... cluster right in front.  Who has Geldem's journal?  We need to compare the symbol on it to the seal that is holding the passage shut, according to the Lady of the House.  Lead on Gretchen...'

Pohl will follow the shifter as she advances down the tunnel then down the stairs... keeping half an eye on the tracks left by the other shifter... more for his own amusement now than for any usefulness.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 9, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane will smile to Tai "*Well do you wish to take last place or third my'lady?*" and will go with the other position (3rd or lass). No matter which he sets Nicadema, his Raven to watch their backs...


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

Gretchen reaches the stairs without finding anything (roll search 2 +5). The narrow passage leads to a staircase that descends deeper into the tower. With each step down, the odor of mold and sewage becomes stronger, and you can hear liquid sounds increasing in volumes as you descend. The stairs becomes very narrow and the group his forced to march in a single file. The stairs turns right and then continue lowers. Gretchen can see what seems to be water 5 foot in front of her down the stairs. (search 4+5) She doesn't find anything in front of her.

Pohl can still see the track in the dust. 

Zane and his familiar don't detect anything behind the group (roll spot 8+2)


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 10, 2005)

One other thing Gretchen notices a grate in the water blocking the right access to the sewer.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 10, 2005)

Tai will take he last position, in order to keep the other three in sight, and also to act as a buffer between the recently-injured mage and anything that might jump them from behind.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

The light from the sunrod plays off the walls at the base of the stairs, and Pohl glances around and notices the grating blocking the right side of the sewer.  The aroma throughout this whole area turns his stomach just a bit but he tries to ignore it as best he can.

'Well folks... our path to the right is cut off.  What say we try the left?  No reason to try and force our way through a passage when there's a perfectable acceptable and accessable alternative, wouldn't you say?'

Pohl will glance down the left side of the passage, and if the sewer is tubular, will use the bottom arcs of the walls to determine how deep the water seems to be.  If it's only up to his knees, he'll step forward into the sludge, then turn left and start moving slowly down the sewer passage.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 12, 2005)

Gretchen moves down the stairs into the sewers, as she steps in the water she notices throught the light of her sunrod a cluster of valves opening and closing at various interval. The valve continue for at least 60 feets beyond the light provided by her sunrod. 

Pohl evaluates that at the deepest the water must be around 2ft deep. 

The water flowing from the various valves flow towards the grate.

As Zane and Tai  puts their feets in the water. 

Map of the sewer

 a warforged hidden behind the southern corner to the valve. Surges from the darkness. (spot roll Pohl 10+4, Tai roll 8+3, Zane 13+2, Gretchen 13-1) None noticed him before it was too late. The warforged strikes from the shadows, his rapier piercing the air with a deadly efficiency. The rapier (roll 14) hits gretchen right in the stomach Pohl located behind can see the blade pierce her back and then dissapear as the warforged draw back his blade (dmg 4+4+1) Gretchen falls in the water as the blade tainted with her blood leaves her body. "You have the provost's journal" the warforged says. It's not a question. "Give the book to me, and you can leave to see another day. Refuse, and we will make your death slow and painful" he finishes spiting on the dying Gretchen. 

In the back the sound of at least two creature shouting can be heard. 

Initiative
Shifter 1 19
Shifter 2 18
Pohl 15+1
Gretchen 11+5 (She is disabled at -1 hp)
Tai 13
Warforged 12
Zane 2+2

Round 1

Pohl can notices two shifters appearing in the shadow of gretchen floating sunrod. They both charges on him with their claw. Zane and Pohl recognises one of the shifter, it was the one they saw at the market. 

The first shifter jumps on the right of Pohl slashing the flesh of his arm (roll 16 dmg 5) His arm starts to bleed heavily.  The second shifter flank him on the left (12) but his unable to pierce his armor with his claw.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 12, 2005)

On her turn, Tai will _command _ the warforged to "Flee" (Will DC 14). Then she will use her move action to move adjacent to Grechen preparing to make a Heal check to stabilize next round.

(OOC - I don't believe that any enemies are close enough for Tai to worry about attacks of opportunity.  If I'm wrong, then it's Concentration +1 to cast defensively, and I'll spend an action point on the check if my roll is between 9 and 14.)


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 13, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane is shocked by the sudden attack and quickly mutter aracne words "Yed'kell'ponimc" and then a golden dart slams into one of the shifters.

(fires a Magic Missile at one of the shifters as he is going last  heeh, if Phol hits one, he will shot that one.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The young shifter bleeds dramatically...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 14, 2005)

As the warforged leaps from the cluster ledge and slams his rapier into Gretchen and the two shifters splash their way forward towards him, Pohl takes a firmer grip on his warhammer.

'ARRRRGGGHHH!!!!'

...exclaims, as one of the shifters slices his arm with their sharpened claws.

'You'll pay for that, you little rodent!'

Pohl takes a 5' step to the right (straight right or diagonal as needed) in hopes of backing away and eventually (in a round or two) getting up onto the ledge.  He raises his warhammer in defiance and swings a wide blow towards the head of the shifter who cut him, hoping to bash his skull in.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Pohl starts to engage the two shifters. After dodging a few of their ferocious assault he swing one of them in the stomach (roll 15+4 dmg 5+3) but the shifter somehow absorb the hit and continue to fight.

Tai finishes casting her spell, the warforged looks at her for a moment (will save roll 10) and starts running towards the other extremity of the valve cluster, rising his leg as high as he can not to be bothered by the water. 

Zane finishes the incantation and a translucide projectile appears near his hand, then pointing the already injured Shifter, the missile quickly accelerates towards the shifter and hits him in the chest (dmg 3)

Round 2
Initiative
Shifter 1 19
Shifter 2 18 got 11dmg
Pohl 15+1 (at 3hp)
Gretchen 11+5 (disabled at -2 hp)
Tai 13
Warforged 12
Zane 2+2

5' Stepping to put themselves in flanking position they continue their ferocious assault on Pohl (attack 8 8 and 19 15; dmg 4 and 5) Pohl is able to dodge most of the first shifter assault but doing so forces him to lose sight of the second, who jump on the opportunity to rip the skin of his back with his two claw (pohl at -6) Pohl falls in the putrid water. His blood quickly mixes with Gretchen blood and the stinking water. The two shifters are making a feline shout as Pohl is put out of combat.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 15, 2005)

(OOC - hmm, not looking good...)

Tai, knowing that she has precious little time before the warforged returns, and also knowing that the shifters will be on her next, decides to try a different tactic in the hopes that she can at least save two lives, and House Cannith can go hang.

She will use the _calm emotions_ ability from her Community domain, first taking a 5' step back, dropping her spear, and holding her hands out in a peaceful gesture.  "Please, let us speak before more blood is spilled here.  Clearly, we are here for similar purposes.  Perhaps we need not fight at all?"

(OOC Diplomacy +7, I will spend an Action Point on the roll, hoping that the _calm emotions_ works and makes this even possible (I know stopping a combat with Diplomacy is frickin' hard).)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

In her dreams she sees herself drowning in some sort of odd liquid. She thinks quickly and pushes herself to the surface. She gasps at the air she has found.

Somehow her bleeding stops and she stabilizes.

OOC: Spending one action point to stabilize Grechen.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Pohl will use an Action Point to stablize as well.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

Gretchen and Pohl injury while quite debilitating, aren't fatal. 

Tai drops her spear and try to convince the two shifters to stop fighting (diplomacy roll 16 +7 -10 (1 round negociation)+2 (spell) +4 (action point), will save 4, 10, So I will consider them Unfriendly for the diplomacy results) The two shifters seems to calm down, they lower their claw but keep an eyes on Tai. 

The warforged comes back charging on Tai "Give me the book or die, Arrrrghh" His arm elongated forward holding his rapier forward like a lance he tries to pierce Tai. (roll 24 critical 11 no; dmg 5 pts) The rapier pierces her flank,"Gotcha" he quickly removes his rapier and takes a fencing stance. "Surrender the book or die"


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 15, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane, quite scared now, mostly for Tai, and calls on hidden reserves and again incants "Yed'kell'ponimc" and another golden dart slams into the Warforged!

(Action Point to 'Recall Spell' to regain and re-fires a Magic Missile at Warforged.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 15, 2005)

The mage concentrates and slams another dart of magical energy unto the agile Warforged (dmg 4). As he is hit the warforged answers "ARRRGGG, you will pay for that weak creature of flesh" small pieces of metal can be seen flying out of his chest. The metal around where the missile hit is now twisted and darkned by the impact of the missile. 

Round 3
Round 2
Initiative
Shifter 1 19
Shifter 2 18 got 11dmg
Pohl 15+1 (disabled at -6hp)
Gretchen 11+5 (disabled at -2 hp)
Tai 13
Warforged 12 4dmg
Zane 2+2

The two shifters looks at each other, the damage warforged and the human mage. The injured one mumbles what seems to be a few words and leave the scene, the second one soon follow his compagnion abandoning the warforged. Surprised the warforged shouts at them "Cowards, I paid you good money. Trust me our Lord will make you pay for your desertion." Turning towards the mage. "Let me show you how weak is your flesh, HUMAN". His eyes filled with hatred he realigne his weapon towards the mage, still keeping an eye on the priestress.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

(occ EEEKK /occ)

Zane tries to avoid the stabbing of the Warforge and taunts him, his voice shaking "*Metal monters, your going to the screap heap!*" hoping that Tai can either save him or the other two on the ground...

(occ Full Defense option +4AC for the big 16 /occ)


----------



## Delemental (Feb 16, 2005)

Tai considers her options, none of which look good to her.  No matter what she does, someone risks getting killed by the warforged.  _Desperate times..._

Shouting words of divine power, Tai suddenly dives for Pohl's still form, hand blazing with positive energy.

(OOC - Casting _magic stone_ as a _cure light wounds_ defensively; Concentration +1, with an Action Point being spent if roll is between 9 and 14.  Then move action to get to Pohl and heal him.  Methinks we need a fighter on his feet right now!)


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Tai steps forwards to reach Pohl (5 foot step) While trying to dodge the ferocious assault of the warforged (concentration 14 + 1 + 3) She is able to touch Pohl and infuse the in his body the magical healing energy. (+3hp still at -3) She can see some of his wound closing but that's not enough to put him back on his feet. 

The warforged furious with the mage comment tries to pierces his body with his rapier. (attack nat 1) Zane can hear the sound of the blade whiping the air near his head but his unarmed from the attack. 

OOC Karl, since the warforged missed you, do you want to change your action for this round. The full defense wasn't started when he attacked you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen lies on the ground dramatically...


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Karl, since the warforged missed you, do you want to change your action for this round. The full defense wasn't started when he attacked you.




Yes I will spend an AP, to re-call Magic Missile and try and cast Def (I'd don't have my character so don't remember my Concentration bonus TN 16).


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

OOC You still have room for a 5' step if you want.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

Ah I forgot that!

Zane steps back away from the Warforged and chanting arcane words once again throws a glowing dart into the creatures chest shouting "*Murdering hunk of tin!*"

(action point to re-call Magic Missile... man I need more spells )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 16, 2005)

The unconscious form of Puhl D'Velderan floats face-up in the sewer water... the slices across his back probably getting infected by the filth he's lying in.  Although the healing helped him slightly... he's still too far wounded to raise himself back up. Luckily for him his pouches and his potion carrier on his belt are helping with his buoyancy.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 16, 2005)

Zane takes a few steps back, concentrates deeply to access his spell another time. Again a glowing projectile of energy appears in front of him. The warforged face glowing under the light of the missile seems surprised to see another missile pops out, before being able to do anything Zane let it go. (dmg 4) The projectile hits the warforged in the lower abdomen, pieces of metal fly everywhere under the impact, leaving a second darkened area on the sentient machine. Smokes can be seen coming out of the second hit. But the warforged is still standing.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 17, 2005)

Tai, seeing that her efforts to get Pohl on his feet were unsuccessful, decides to try the other tactic she'd considered.  _This is just as likely to work as my first idea,_ she thinks, _though just as likely to fail, too..._

Tai retrieves her spear from the ground nearby, and will run in and attempt to drive the point into the gaping hole in the warforged's chest.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Tai grabs her spears and attack the warforged now about 5' feets away, leaving Pohl and Gretchen floating in the sewer, their body are slowly drifting towards the grate.

Gathering all her strenght she strikes the warforged. (roll 4+0) But he is quick enough to dodge the blow. Keeping his focus on the wizards, he relentlessy continue his attack. Zane (roll 21;crit 7 not confirm dmg 6) unarmed is unable to dodge all the attack and gets hit in the chest by the rapier. The blade slides a few 1/8 of inch near his heart. Zane starts to bleed heavily, still conscious but severly empered (Zane is at 0hp)

The warforged looks at Zane with a large smiles. "Now tell me again, who will end up at the scrapyard? The flesh is weak, human. Warforged will soon get the place they deserve in the world but you won't be here to see that AHAHAHAHAH." The warforged raises his blade to finish off Zane. 

OOC Action Zane and Tai


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 17, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

(  )

Zane takes a step back out of the range of the Warforged and spitting up blood says "*You can die monster!*" forming another glowing dart in his hands that speeds straight into the forge's chest... and then Zane tips backwards and falls bleeding into the sweage!


5ft step back, Action Point to re-call spell (my ONLY good one in this situation) Magic Missile. After that Zane falls to -1 HP and falls down! Ah the heroes death...


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 17, 2005)

As the glowing missile appears for a third time. Zane notices for the first time fear in the face of the sentient construct. The missile fly towards the armored machine again hitting it directly in the chests (dmg 2). This time a part of his frontal metalic armor falls with the blow. As Zane forces abandon him, He can see through the flying metal debris the shadow of the warforged fall. He then falls unconcsious in the water, his injury heavily bleeding. His motionless body slowly starts to drift towards the grate. 

The construct falls in the sewers water with a big splash, covering the surrounding walls with various garbage that can be found in a sewer.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 17, 2005)

When and if Tai get to the now floating and bleeding Zane, she sees a satisfying smile on his peaceful face


----------



## Delemental (Feb 17, 2005)

Tai will work quickly to try and get everyone out of the water and somewhere where she can tend their wounds.  She will stabilize Zane with a _cure minor wounds_ (converted from her _read magic_ spell, which should get him back to 0 hp), and will probably be able to tell that Grechen and Pohl are stable when she retrieves them (Heal +8 if rolls are needed).  Once everyone is somewhere relatively dry, Tai will clean the sewage out of their wounds as much as she can, emptying her two waterskins and then using her _purify food and drink_ spell to make more clean water if needed.  Once this is finished, she will then begin searching the three of them for anything that is obviously a healing potion.  If she finds any, she will administer them in order of most wounded to least (which I believe will be Pohl, Grechen, and Zane).

Should Zane attempt to do anything to help, Tai will rather sternly tell him to "Lie down and rest!"

Only when all of this is done will Tai even consider checking the warforged, or looking around the area.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 17, 2005)

As Tai moves over to the unconscious but still floating Pohl D'Velderan, she notices the container on his belt that holds within a couple vials.  When she picks each of them up to look at them, she finds one of them to be a bottle of alchemist's fire, the other one clearly marked as a potion of healing.  This was the one he was able to grab from the Tharashk warehouse.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

A small flying object gets ejected from the warforged body and fly away from the scene but Tai is too busy taking care of the other three to notice. 

Tai is able to bring her three compagnion to a dry area near the first sets of valve. She strugles a bit with the large human being injured herself but she is finally able after a lot of effort to save him too.  Every minutes the valves open rejecting it's content into the sewers. The liquid then flow throug the grate into some unknown underground river. 

The orison stops the bleeding and brings back Zane to conciousness. Once she knows her friends are stable in safe, she heads back towards the warforged body. A quick search of the warforged reveals a Rapier, a light crossbow, a case with 10 bolts, a set of thieves tools, the construct traveling cloack and his backpack.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

When his eyes blinks awake and again see the face of Tai and mutters "*...beautiful...*" and then after a few moments and her shooing him down he lean against a near by wall trying to stay dry. He looks around for his Raven and then notice the potions on Phol's belt "*I believe you might want to use that one on Phol... he is strong enough to carry out young shifter out of here... oh that hurt. If that every happens again remind me not to taunt the angry metal man...*"


----------



## Delemental (Feb 18, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> When his eyes blinks awake and again see the face of Tai and mutters "*...beautiful...*" and then after a few moments and her shooing him down he lean against a near by wall trying to stay dry. He looks around for his Raven and then notice the potions on Phol's belt "*I believe you might want to use that one on Phol... he is strong enough to carry out young shifter out of here... oh that hurt. If that every happens again remind me not to taunt the angry metal man...*"




Tai will smile at him.  "I hope that I never have to remind you of that, Master Marcela.  But since this now makes two warforged we've run into, I suspect their interest in this schema is more than as a curiosity."

Tai will pour Pohl's healing potion down his throat.  "A shame there isn't enough for everyone," she says, "but Master D'Velderan's injuries are the worst, and as you say he should be strong enough to help get us out of here even carrying Mistress Grechen."

As she finishes with Pohl, she will walk over and touch Zane gently, using her last orison to cast a _cure minor wounds_ on him.  "Not as much healing as you need, but enough to get you on your feet.  It's the least I can do for you, since you did bring that 'angry metal man' down and probably saved my life as well as everyone else."  Then she will blush slightly.  "And thank you for the compliment, Master Marcela.  It is rare to hear such words genuinely spoken to someone like myself."

After that, she will go about putting the warforged's cloak over Grechen as a blanket, and rummaging through the backpack for anything else of immediate use.  All the while she works, she tries very carefullly not to let anyone see her own wounds.  _Those can be seen to when the others are in less need than myself._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2005)

The thick liquid of the potion slides into Pohl's stomach, and the divine essence found within begins to seep into his bloodstream, closing up gashes and wounds across his body.  He still remains unconscious as the group waits to see how well the potion does it's work.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC the healing potion restores 3+3 hp bringning back Pohl to 3hp, BTW healing magic also clean the wounds preventing infection to grow. Little house rule that simplify why heros usually never suffer the effects of infected wounds. 

Still injured Pohl regains consciousness. The first things he sees is the nearby valve ejecting it's dirty water in the sewer.

Tai, can't find anything more in the warforged backpack.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 18, 2005)

(OOC - I assumed that because of her history Tai is more accustomed to treating injuries with her Heal skill rather than magic, and so would naturally default to actions like cleansing wounds even when not strictly necessary.  Besides which, so far Grechen has not received any magical healing.)

Once Tai sees that Pohl is awake, she will toss the empty backpack aside and approach him.  "Master D'Velderan, I'm glad to see you're awake.  You should stay still and rest for a while longer.  But I'm afraid we'll need to return to the city, and I'll need your help.  The warforged was slain by Master Marcela, but he himself is badly wounded.  Mistress Grechen is also wounded and is still unconscious.  The two shifters appear to have been mercenaries, as they left the battle, but they may still be close by and could return if they sense opportunity.  I also suspect that the Master of Blades may have sent more of his people to recover this schema.  I have used what power Boldrei has given me just to get us to our current state, and in the middle of a sewer bandages and poultices won't do much good.  Clearly, we can't stay here.  If we can pull some of these smaller pipes off the wall, we can make a litter with those and the warforged's cloak and carry Mistress Grechen out."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane will slowly get to his feet, muttering "*That is going to hurt in the morning*" when he sees Phol awake he will smile at him "*Welcome back to the land of the living Master D'Velderan. The Lady Tai has saved us all again, but we are the walking wounded that is for sure... a return to the surface is very much in order*"

Turning to Tai he adds "*What can I carry? I maybe slow but I am not totally out yet*" 

((does Zane notice Tai's wounds?? Spot +2))


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 18, 2005)

Zane notices blood flowing from Tai's right lower abdomen (spot roll 11+2 DC 5)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pohl shakes his head in an effort to clear the cobwebs.

'Indeed.  Things have been more dangerous than we could have imagined.  It is a wonder that we were all able to survive.  How you got those shifters to stop attacking is a wonder.  I thank you.'

He smiles to Tai and gives a friendly nod to Zane.

'With the amount of stairs we have to traverse back up to the lands of the living, I think it would just be faster and easier if I was to carry Gretchen over my shoulders rather than try to set up a litter for her.  These stairs are steep and our feet are quite wet and slippery.  But please keep an eye on her wounds to make sure they do not get worse.'

He reaches down and gently picks up the shifter and lays her across his shoulders fireman's carry-style.

'I think a trip to House Jorasco is in order, don't you?  A few coins and those halflings will tend to our wounds and our aching muscles.  I can only imagine how a massage will feel after my gashes are completely closed.  Shall we?'

And he begins taking a few tentative steps back to the staircase.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane will raise an eyebrow and give Tai a concern look about her wounds but he will not say anything. To Phol's suggestion he nods and adds "*Let me carry some of your normal equipment sire Phol... I hope that we have enough to heal us all*"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The shifter awaits healing.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 19, 2005)

Tai will gather up the warforged's belongings.  "Perhaps we could sell some of this to pay House Jorasco, if we end up short.  At the very least it should help to pay for some care for Mistress Grechen - the poor dear doesn't look as though she has much to her name right now."

Noticing Zane's concerned look, Tai will shake her head slightly, as if to say 'don't worry about it right now'.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 19, 2005)

Pohl's grab the shifter on his shoulder and the group follow their footsteps back to the pipes. Pohl slowly and carefully climbs back to the area near the market. It takes about 15 minutes to bring gretchen motionless body up the pipes. The groups leave the area and enter the large room where the rat market was previously. There is no one around except the three goblin eating roasted rats. They are talking and laughing and don't see right away the groups enter the area. The three goblin are sitting on the ground on a dirty sheat bearing the colors of Sharn.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 20, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane watches the goblins to make sure they don't think about taking advantage of the wounded group. If not they keep moving on


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 21, 2005)

Pohl wastes no time in walking right past the three gobbos, barely even glancing at their dirty, smelling, disgusting beings.  If Tai or Zane stop to speak to them, Pohl doesn't stop as well, but rather continues on out of the cavern, looking for the stairs to return back up to the more hospitable areas of the city of Towers.

His plan is to get back up to the land of the living and find the nearest Healer's Guild so as to get Gretchen taken care of and his own wounds healed back up.  He will pay for the entire group's healing while there, and if Tai finds the time to sell off any of the warforged's equipment to reimburse him, he will take the offered money with a smile and no argument.  He just wants them to get the proper amount of rest this evening so they can return fresh tomorrow morning.  Having gotten up at dawn this morning and the fight in the sewers has dropped his energy, and he could use a good night's sleep in his own bed.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 21, 2005)

Tai has no intention of approaching the goblins, feeling that right now there is nothing to be gained by it and too much risk.  She similarly will walk past without meeting their gaze.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 22, 2005)

As they pass in front of the three gobelin. One of them, the one they dealt with, clean his mouth with the sheat. Pohl, Tai and Zane (Pohl, knowledge local roll 12+6, Tai knowledge local 20+1, Zane knowledge history 12+7 -4) recognises that they are sitting on an actual flag of Sharn. 

"Leaving already" He quickly looks at the four of you, paying a special attention to Gretchen. "Well, looks like your mysterious friend wasn't that friendly after all, HmmmmmppppHHH HAHAHAHAHAHA" the goblin says laughing in a very provocative manner.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 22, 2005)

Tai continues to ignore the goblins and walks out of the room, heading for the surface.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2005)

As he walks from the room and hears the goblin's attempt at taunting them... Pohl just snorts in amusement and continues walking towards the staircase to go back up the tower.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 22, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane keeps walking, making sure the other two are making it all right and helping as best he can...


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 23, 2005)

The group passes in front of the goblin without problem. Various empty alchool bottles can be found around them, visibely they are all drunk. Using the map, the group makes it back to the surface after about an hour walking up the various corridor. 

Pohl injured, is exhausted after carrying Gretchen body through out the tunnel. The group resurface not too far from the Broken Anvil. Yesterday's rain is gone and the sun can be seen shining ontop of Sharn. From his position in the sky it must be around noon now. 

OOC Don't forget the 100 gp cash advance that the group received.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 23, 2005)

(ah right the extra 100gp! Totally spaced that and was worried that 4gp was not going to go far  were set!!!)

Zane will help Pohl as much as he can, worried that the man is close to collapsing... "*Sire Pohl, do you know the way to the healings house? I know not this area very well.*"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 23, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Don't forget the 100 gp cash advance that the group received.




OOC: What cash advance? I don't recall us getting a cash advance. There is nothing in the thread about it, unless I'm just missing it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 23, 2005)

> *'Sire Pohl, do you know the way to the healings house? I know not this area very well.'*




'SIRE Pohl?  Heh heh... please Zane... I know I can be a bit full of myself at times, but even *I* do not consider myself on par with the King of Breland himself.  Heh heh.  Let's get away from the formalities, shall we?  We've spilt blood together... ours and others... we need not waste our time with Lord this and Lady that and Sir this etcetera etcetera.'

He gives the young mage a weary grin.

'But to answer your question... I'm pretty sure I know the way to the nearest Healer's Guild.  Let me just get my bearings for a moment.'

**********

((Knowledge - Local +6))

If Pohl remembers where to go, he leads the group to the nearest Jorasco Healer's Guild.  If he cannot, he'll return to the Broken Anvil and ask for directions from the bartender there.


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 24, 2005)

Pohl (roll knowledge local 19+6) remembers about a certain Master Healer Tellarr, an old halfling working for Jorasco who live a tower or two away from the Broken Anvil. The old halfling don't usually accept commoner in his private house, but make exception for adventurer. He always dreamed of being an adventurer and always enjoy being told great story while helping them. He is one of the best healer in Sharn and is usually cheap when you spend a bit of time talking about your adventuring life.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 24, 2005)

After a few seconds of remembering which tower they are in and at what level, it suddenly comes to him.

'Ah yes!  Tellarr!  A good old chap!  Devout Jorasco member, through and through!  He doesn't usually just heal people off the street, but he has a soft spot for folks like us... we who've taken the adventuring life.  I'm sure he will help us all, so long as we entreat him with stories of our escapades while he works.  Come!  This way!'

Pohl turns to the left then leads the group forward once more... heading for another staircase up a few levels, then across a bridge, then up a few more levels, then across another bridge to the right tower.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 25, 2005)

Tai leans more heavily on the shaft of her spear as they continue to walk up more stairs, but keeps quiet.   She's lost a lot of blood, and the wound in her side is excruciating, but she's alive and on her feet, and that will be enough until they see this Tellarr and Grechen can be brought back around again.

"So, Master D'Velderan," she says, "tell us more about this part of Sharn and what we might find here.  It would be good to get to know the city, other than the sewers of course."  She asks partly out of a genuine desire to learn, but also knowing that as long as Pohl is talking they will have something to focus their minds on other than their wounds.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 25, 2005)

'Sharn eh?  Ah!  A good old bird is Sharn!  Lived here my whole life!  As long as you live here, you can never want for anything.  Everything you could ever ask for is here.  Sure Korranberg has their library, and Arcanix has that wizard's college of Zane's, and Thrane has that talking fireball... but Sharn has a little bit of everything!

Like right over there!  See that awning?  Inside that building houses a master craftsman who paints bird's eggs.  Can you believe it?  You need an pretty egg to put on your dining room table or something... go right there!  The elven woman inside will paint you the best darned bird's egg you'll ever see!  Bought one for Mother for her birthday a couple years ago.'

Pohl continues to relay stories of the area while he brings the group to Tellarr's abode.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 25, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane remains silently at the back of the group, watching both Pohl and Tai to make sure that they can make it... each time Tai looks ready to fall or leans on her spear and each time Pohl grunts or huffs in effort, he almost flinches _I have not known these two for very long, but I already consider them my friends... whomever these warforge worked for, they are savages_


----------



## DarkMaster (Feb 26, 2005)

The group following Pohl, finally arrives in front of a large well carved stone door. The door bears a small but visible symbol of House Jorasco. The carving on and around the door displays scenes of halfling history in Sharn and scene depicting the story of various halfling adventurer. Pohl uses the small piece of metal on the large front door and knocks. A minute later a middled aged halfling lady opens the door slightly enough to see you. 

(OOC None of you ever met Master Tellar)

You can see her eyes carefully examining you. She then whispers, "Who are you, and what do you want ?

With the shadow of the door it's difficult to see her features well.


----------



## Delemental (Feb 26, 2005)

Tai nod deferentially to the halfling woman.

"We are looking for Master Healer Tellarr.  We have been..." Tai pauses to catch her breath, remembering Pohl's advice about Tellarr's 'soft spot' for adventurers.  "We have been wounded in battle while searching for an artifact of great historical significance, and are in need of Master Tellarr's skills before we can continue our quest in the very bowels of Sharn itself."

_It's not a lie,_ Tai tells herself as she speaks.  _It's just an overly descriptive way to relate the truth._  Still, she can't help but feel a pang of guilt over how many times she's had to justify her own words to herself in the past 24 hours.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Pohl nods at Tai's very apt and hopefully successful description of their situation and tries his best to help convince the halfling woman of their need.

'Any assistance Master Tellarr could render unto us would be most grateful, and we do have the coin necessary to pay him for his services.  Might he be home?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 1, 2005)

(OOC Tai Diplomacy 10+7)

The lady answers back to Tai "Wait a second". She closes the door. About two or three minutes later, it opens again. A small halfling appears in the door "So you are explorer and you have been injured in battle?" The bald and small halfling initially doesn't seems convinced, but opens the door to carefully looks at each member of the group (sense motive Pohl 17+4, Tai 12+5, Zane 4).

Pohl notices the halfling hidden excitation growing as he inspects your wounds.

Staying calm he adds "You are lucky today, I am not too busy. Please get in I will try to see what I can do....... Oh and by the way, I hope you carry some gold, Houses Jorasco services are not free" He finishes subtely smiling. 

Near the door a flight of stairs leads to a lower level of what seems a beautifully decorated appartement. The door leading to the rest of the house is closed, but you can imagine that a appartement with such a fine entrance must be beautiful. The wooden door is made of Karnathi oak. The dark and hard wood is all carved with various decorative motif. 

On the floor of the entrance a nice tradional Breland ceramic can be observed. The light blue and Silver clearly stands out from the circle patterns. A beautiful Chandelier is hang on the dome shaped ceiling and is constantly lits by magical stones.

As he is going down the stairs the halfling shouts. "Follow me, my equipment is downstairs."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 1, 2005)

'We very much appreciate this, Master Tellarr.  And to answer your question... yes, we have gold.  As a member of a House as well... I certainly know that price is in equal proportion to the need.  So we fully expected to reimburse you for your services... especially arriving unannounced like this.'

As he walks downstairs with the halfling, he leans over and whispers to him in the hopes of getting the halfling even more interested in their plight (which might perhaps result in a lessening of the financial burden when all is said and done if Pohl is lucky).

'Have you ever been into the lowest levels of Sharn, Master Tellarr?  It is a nasty, dangerous place... full of crazed warriors and creatures who'd just as soon tear your throat out as look at you.  We were ambushed by violent assassins down there and my back was torn apart by their razor-like claws.  It is only through the glory of Dol Dorn that we were able to vanquish our deadly foes.  Slowly but surely we will make our way through the monstrous catacombs to find our glory at the end.'

He then winks and nods at the healer.

'If our perils continue... you might be seeing more of us in the coming days.  We never know what our plight will reveal, if you know what I mean.'


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane follows the others in, still very worried about them but feeling a bit better now that they have made it to the healers. He remains quite, as this is Polh's element not his. He glances at Tai a lot to make sure she is ok, still very concerned for their healer...


----------



## Delemental (Mar 1, 2005)

Tai notices Zane's worried glance, and smiles back at him, trying to reassure him that she'll be all right now.  She continues to follow Master Tellarr down the stairs, content to let Pohl do the speaking right now.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

When catch, Zane blushes and looks down at his feet for a second and then returns Tai's smile... he waits for the healing to begin, and will make sure that he is last to receive it


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 2, 2005)

The group follow the halfling down the oak stairs. About a floor below you all enter a large room. The door leading to this room is more sober, same quality of wood but no carving. You enter a what seems to be a messy library in the middle of the 40x30 room there is some kind of bed with various pieces of medical equipment around. A large section of the northern wall is filled with potions of all sort, a smaller section on the right seems to contains various scrolls. The rest of the 10' high walls are covered with shelves full of various books. Close to the door near the southern wall a small sofa and a coffee table sized for an halfling can be seen. The table is covered with papers, notes, books and a few lead pencils. 

(Pohl Diplomacy roll 12+1+5Circumstancial ) The halfling turns towards Pohl. And starts looking at his injury "Assassins you say, in the lowest level of Sharn.  He then heads towards Tai to look at her injury. "You also mention that you were looking for an old artifact. I wish I was younger, I woulnd't hesitate a second to help you He pauses and head towards the wizards. Looking at his injury he tells him. "You don't seems to be as "adventurous" than your other friend.....I wish I could have done like you, abandon my books and live the real life, but at the time I didn't see thing like now.

The halfling seems absent for a few seconds and heads towards Gretchen "That one seems in very bad shape" He looks carefuly at the injury that was made by the rapier "A quarter of an inch on the right and she wouldn't be with us, the persons who attacked her with the rapier knew where to strike or was really lucky, That was a very effective blow indeed"

He raises his heads and looks at Tai and Pohl "So do you want magical or conventional healing?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 2, 2005)

Pohl glances at the priestess for confirmation as he says to the halfling...

'Magical, please.  Our duties to the ones who hired us require that we return to that cesspool and root out the evildoers that would stand in our way.  I know it'll cost a bit more gold, but we just don't have the time for conventional healing... especially not for our shifter friend here.  If we waited for her to heal naturally, we'd be here through the holidays, eh?'

He grins at Tellarr and then reaches for his purse to withdraw the pieces of gold.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 3, 2005)

The halfling nods at Pohl's requests. He goes get a pot on the table, opens it and startst to apply a kind of blue cream on the wounds of the shifter. A few seconds later Gretchen comes back to consciousness. All her wounds have completly dissapears, we can't even see a scar where the Rapier came in. The halfling smiles at the shifter as she opens her eyes. "You are ready to continue your exploration of Sharn underdark. "

He turns towards Tai "You mention that you were in search of an artifact in the sewers of Sharn. I own an interesting collection myself and might be interested in buying it at a very good price. Think about it, and if you are interested bring it back to me and I will give you a price" He turns back towards his working table replaces the cream on the table. He then slightly turns his head towards the group and subtlely smiling he adds "So who's next?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The young shifter slowly opens her eyes and is startled to see a halfling looking down at her. As she looks around the room she sees that she is no longer in the sewers and in fact is in a residence. "Huh!? Yeah." She rubs where the rapier had pierced her. Or at least that is what she had remembered. "I guess I am OK." She turns to her companions. "What happened? I thought I was hit here." She points to where the rapier hit. "But apparently not. Where are we?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 3, 2005)

'You are at the abode of Master Healer Tellarr, young lady.  Our fight against the three assassins did not go well, and we've been forced back to the higher ground to lick our wounds.  Master Tellarr has only now brought you back to consciousness.'

Pohl turns to the halfling and shows him the deep cuts still on his back from where the shifter clawed him.

'I also would love some of your healing, if you might Master Tellarr.  Judging on the skill with which Gretchen has recovered, it is obvious we have come to the right place.'

Pohl removes his leathers and lifts his tunic so that the halfling can reach his wounds.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 4, 2005)

Tai nods at Master Tellarr's offer for the artifact.  "Normally I'd be more than happy to give you an opportunity to bid, Master Tellarr.  But we have been hired by a specific party to recover this item, and since we are using coin from their coffers to pay for your services, I think it would be... impolite of us to entertain offers."

"When you have finished with Master D'Velderan, please attend to Master Marcela.  My own wounds are less severe than his."

After this Tai turns to Grechen.  "Mistress Grechen, I'm glad to see you awake again.  I'm sorry my own abilities were depleted before I was able to attend to you.  I'm glad to see no trace of a scar."   She places her hand on Grechen's shoulder and squeezes reassuringly.  "Hopefully we can recover this artifact without having to impose upon Master Tellarr again."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 4, 2005)

(Tai diplomacy roll 7+7) 
Visibely dissapointed by Tai answers, he turns his back and Ask Pohl to sit on the table where Gretchen was sitting a few minutes ago. He apply his cream on Pohl's wound and like those of Gretchen they completly dissapears. 

He digilently does the same for the two others. (You are all now back at full strength)

He then slowly starts to replace his stuff in the drawers. 

Pohl and Gretchen spoiler : 



Spoiler



(Pohl spot 16+4;Tai spot 6+3 ;Zane spot 2+2)
Pohl notices the old halfling putting a piece of paper in the Shifter's hand. 
The halfling grabs Gretchen hands and places a piece of paper in her hand.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

As the young shifter checks her equipment, she looks at her clothes and turns to the halfling. "Is there a place where I might clean myself up a bit. I seem to have gotten a bit dirty from my time in the sewers."


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 6, 2005)

The halfling indicates a small doors on the eastern wall. "There is a small lavatory behind this door, please make yourself at home"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The shifter nods at the halfling. "Thank you for your hospitality." She opens the door, goes into the lavatory and closes the door behind her. She looks down at the object in her hand and proceeds to read it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Feeling exceedingly better than he did ten minutes ago, Pohl stands up straight and stretches his arms above his head.

'That was exactly what I needed!  Thank you Master Tellarr.  Your skills are as wonderful as they've said.'   He reaches down and grabs his purse. 'Now how much do we owe you for your services?  They were worth every penny.'

He opens the purse up ready to pay out what he owes... while also maintaining a very slight glance at the lavatory door.  He's never really been 100% trustful of the raggedy shifter, and now he's even less so.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 7, 2005)

The shifter enters the small but very luxious bathroom. The entire room is made of pure brown marble. It almost looks like everything was sculpted from one piece. She quickly get the paper out and reads "200 gp if you bring it back, much more if I buy".

The halfling turns towards Pohl and says "That was 4 application of my cream at 25 gp each, but with a 20% discount because you took more than 2 so that will be 80gp" The halfling finish with a friendly smile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen tucks the message away in her pack and proceeds to clean up a bit. After a bit she opens the door and is back with the others. She nods to the halfling. "Thank you again for your kind hospitality!"


----------



## Delemental (Mar 7, 2005)

Tai shakes Tellarr's hand warmly.  "Thank you for your help, Master Tellarr.  May Boldrei smile upon you and your home."

She waits patiently for everyone to get ready.  Once they have left the healer's home, she will address the others.  "So, do we intend to return to where we left off immediately?  Though our wounds are healed, my divine power is still depleted, as are Master Marcela's arcane abilities, I suspect.  However, a hasty return might lessen the chance of our opponents bringing in reinforcements."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 8, 2005)

> 'That was 4 application of my cream at 25 gp each, but with a 20% discount because you took more than 2 so that will be 80gp.'




'Indeed, good sir.  You are more than generous.  Here... take these coins with our compliments, as well as a little something extra for seeing to us so quickly.  Hopefully we will not have the need to see you again in the coming few days, but if things devolve as they did this morning, you may once again be seeing up begging at your door.  But until then, have a wonderful afternoon!'

He hands the halfling 90 gold pieces and as soon as everyone is all set, he goes with the group outside Master Tellarr's abode.  He listens with interest as Tai speaks...



> 'So, do we intend to return to where we left off immediately? Though our wounds are healed, my divine power is still depleted, as are Master Marcela's arcane abilities, I suspect. However, a hasty return might lessen the chance of our opponents bringing in reinforcements.'




He nods at her deductions and quickly formulates a response in his own mind before speaking.

'You speak the truth, my lady.  However, I am inclined to believe that this first stumblingblock is but the beginning of a larger difficulty.. one that we cannot hope to overcome without our full strength.  Even if they do bring in reinforcements, I'd rather hit each of those walls at full strength and make slow but steady progress, then rush forward and hope to get through this duty quickly.  I hope I do not offend you Master Marcella when I say that it appears as though you have spent most of your life studying your arcane craft rather than hefting a weapon... and if your magical energies are depleted for the day then it would do us no good to go back down there with you being unable to contribute to your strengths.  Agreed?'

He looks around the group for their reaction.

'I would suggest we all go back to our homes and get a good night's rest.  We got up very early this morning to reach the inn by dawn, and I'm sure we could all use a comfortable bed for the night.'

He grins at the three folks in front of him, and when his eyes latch onto Gretchen, he smiles even wider and addresses her and the group once more.

'So all that remains is the note that Master Tellarr passed to you, Gretchen.  Would you might sharing with us what was so important that the Master couldn't speak to all of us directly?  I saw him hand it to you right before you went to use the restroom.  Hmm?'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

The shifter smiles back. Then she glances around to see if anyone is watching. "It is actually a House Cannith matter. It is something that I will deliver to Lady Elaydren, personally."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 8, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane smiles and replies “*There is no need to apologize Sire Pohl, it is quite true that I have spent most of my life studying the arcane. While I still have a spell or two remaining, it would do us little good if we ran into any additional hostile forces. Resting for a day to recover my arcane energy and Lady Tai’s divine powers is an excellent idea. Now can you suggest a comfortable yet cheap inn or near by tavern? My funds are not yet exhausted. Where should we meet in the morning? Maybe we could have dinner together and make any additional plans that we might wish to make*” this last remark he adds to no one in particular as he tries to avoid looking at Tai when he says it and tries to keep any redness to appear on his face 

( hehe)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 9, 2005)

The halfling accepts Pohl generous offer without saying a word. He quickly puts the gold coins in a relatively large leather bag hangning on the side of his belt. "Thanks Sir Pohl, you and your friends will always be welcomed in my house"

He then leads them up the stairs and finally outside is appartement. As Gretchen, who is leaving the appartement last, exit the halfling closes the door and all can hear the sound of a lock being set.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 9, 2005)

OOC Tailspinner and Defcon 1 in order to prevent a : POW POW your dead, no I am not, yes you are ......   Gretchen roll bluff 8-2 ;Pohl sense motive 13+4; Tai sense motive 13+5; Zane sense motive 11.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

> 'It is actually a House Cannith matter. It is something that I will deliver to Lady Elaydren, personally.'




When Gretchen responds to his question, Pohl can get a definite sense that she's either hiding something or not being completely honest.  His eyes narrow at her and he glances at Marcela and Tai to see if they are taking her at her word.  Unless they deliberately hide their emotions to let the shifter have her lie... Pohl can tell from their reactions that they don't think she's telling 100% of the truth either.

'Lady Elaydren?  Um... Gretchen please pardon my questioning... but at no time in Master Tellarr's home did we ever mention we were working for House Cannith.  Why would Tellarr just randomly hand you a note that is going to the Lady of the House?  You never said you were under her employ... we never said we were under her employ... and to top it off, if he really wanted you to pass on a note to the House, why would he go through the effort to hide the fact he was passing the note on?  I only lucked out in seeing him pass it on to you, and you then went immediately into the restroom.'

He takes a step towards the young woman and his hands move to his hips.

'This duty we have been given is not "every-man-for-himself".  We are a team here, which means we have to be completely comfortable in putting our lives into each other's hands.  We've already done you the service of bringing you back from the brink of death... the least you could do is be honest with us in what that note said.  I know I won't feel comfortable taking you back down into the sewers if I do not feel I can trust you, and I suspect neither with Tai or Marcela.  So once again, I am asking if you could please tell us what the halfling wrote to you that was so important that it couldn't be said in our presence?'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

"Well! I am going to see Lady Elaydren right now. If you wish to accompany me you are welcome to. I have been working for House Cannith for a while now. Or did you forget that. I plan on giving the note to Lady Elaydren, personally. You three have been hired by House Cannith to do a job. I already have been working for House Cannith. Do you think it a coincidence that someone from the house is on this mission? Think about it." She places her hands on her hips in a casual stance.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 9, 2005)

(OOC - first Pohl, now Zane... I'm not sure if Tai should be flattered or frightened!)   

Tai will watch the exchange between Pohl and Grechen quietly to see how it turns out.  While she, like Pohl, suspects that Grechen is hiding something, she wants to hear Grechen's side of things before drawing conclusions.  She is ready to step in if things get heated.

As to plans for rest, once things are settled down Tai will ask for directions to the nearest temple or church of Boldrei, where she can probably sleep for the night.  As for dinner, Tai says, "That's not such a bad idea, if we need to discuss plans.  I would be at your mercy as to where to go, however."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 9, 2005)

'The coincidence isn't that a House Cannith employee is a part of this mission, Gretchen... the coincidence lies in the fact that some random halfling from House Jorasco gives you a note that is supposed to go to the leaders of House Cannith... especially since we never alerted him to the fact that House Cannith is whom we were working for.'

He raises his chin in a slight air of defiance... once again showing off his snooty, high-brow attitude he's revealed now and again.

'Yes, I think I will accompany you to see Lady Elaydren if you don't mind.  My curiousity is very peaked at this point about what might possibly be in a note that Master Tellarr would write to you, when he knows nothing about who you are or who you work for.  This note must be very interesting indeed.'

He turns to the other two still standing there.

'Well, as far as dinner and an inn... why don't we meet at the Broken Anvil, as that is where we met the Lady of the House this morning and it is very near the staircases back down to the sewers?  Shall we say 7:00pm for supper?  That will give Gretchen and myself time to speak with the Lady, and both of you time to do whatever you might want to do before we eat.  As far as sleeping tonight... I'm sure the Anvil has rooms available, though I myself will return to my apartment this evening.  But like last night I offer it to anyone who does not feel like paying for a room.  If we do split up, then let's say we meet back at the Anvil on the morrow at about 9:00am?  Sounds good?'

He then turns to face Gretchen, ready to be lead by her back to see Lady Elaydren.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

"Very well. And to set the record straight. I never said it was addressed to Lady Elaydren. I merely said I was taking it to her." Grechen starts heading toward the Broken Anvil.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 10, 2005)

Tai turns to Zane as soon as Pohl and Grechen leave.  "Well, I'd rather not be a part of that mess.  Shall we see if two strangers to Sharn can manage to make it all the way to a tavern without getting into too much trouble?"  She gives him a cheerful grin.

"And if you are in need of a place to stay, Master Marcela, I could ask the elders at the temple if there is a room for you for the night.  Though I must admit that usually only clergy are allowed to stay in the temple itself.  Of course, you could also take up Master D'Velderan on his offer.  I'd consider it myself, but given the way he looks at me, I think that the room might not be quite as 'free' as he claims."  As soon as she says this, the grin vanishes from her face, and color rushes to her cheeks, very noticable against her pale changeling skin.  "I shouldn't have said that.  Master D'Velderan has been more than generous and helpful with his time and money, and it's a poor thing for me to malign him behind his back.  Forgive me."  Tai looks genuinely embarrassed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 10, 2005)

> 'Very well. And to set the record straight. I never said it was addressed to Lady Elaydren. I merely said I was taking it to her.'




Pohl nods at this, as she is correct in what she said.  He then falls in step next to her as they make their way towards the Broken Anvil.

'So tell me something about yourself, Gretchen.  You were not with the three of us last night when we got to know each other a bit... so you're sort of stuck on the outside.  How did a young woman such as you find a place within the Builder's Guild?  I remember you said this morning that you were looking for a job... is that within the House, or outside of it?  I would think that if you've already found a place within Cannith then you could be set for life... but perhaps that isn't what you are looking for, eh?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 10, 2005)

Gretchen heads towards the small house Canith guild located nearby the broken Anvil. Pohl following her footsteps. She knocks on the door and a friendly well dressed human opened her the door. The men is dressed with the color of house Canith and must be around 20-25 years old. "Good day, Gretchen" He says without too much conviction as if it was a duty. "May I help you in anyway." Pohl and Gretchen are still outside of the modest looking guild. The can see a few hundred feets on their left the Broken Anvil insigna. 

---

It's now the middle of the afternoon and the streets are packed with people attending various business. Tai and Zane makes it fairly easily to the Broken Anvil. As they enter the Inn they notice the eyes of the halfling Matron lit with excitment. She leaves her current customer and quickly approaches the two hero. "So .... did you brought it back? should I notify Lady Elaydren right away?  says the halfling all excited. Before any of you can add anything she adds in a much less excited and dissapointed tone "HoHo... the young human warrior is not with you? He didn't made it back, didn't he? She doesn't say a word about Gretchen faith.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

As the two head out and Pohl begins making conversation, the young shifter listens to what he has to say with casual interest. "Let's just say that I haven't yet found my nich in the well oiled machine that is House Cannith. I seem to be having difficulties in learning even the basics of a Cannith craft. But I feel a loyalty to the house all the same. As to how I came to be with House Cannith..." She pauses here as if trying to remember something. "My patron, Riktor, has gotten me into the House. While I find the normal professions of the House daunting, I have been able to help out in other areas. Hence why I was chosen for this particular job. As to what I was doing prior to several months ago, I do not know. My memories of that time are gone."

Once they are at the guild, she addressed the man. "I have information reference our mission that I wish to pass on to Lady Elaydren. Is there any way to reach her directly at the moment or should I send a note?"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 10, 2005)

*Zanick 'Zane' Marcela, human wizard*

Zane smiles gently “*No need to be embarrassed, I am sure he will forgive you. If you do not mind asking at your church, than that would be quite good for me. I don’t need anything fancy, a cot to sleep on and a desk to read my spellbooks. But first something to eat maybe? Almost being killed again seems not to agree with me, but it has not spoiled my appetite*”


----------



## Delemental (Mar 11, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> It's now the middle of the afternoon and the streets are packed with people attending various business. Tai and Zane makes it fairly easily to the Broken Anvil. As they enter the Inn they notice the eyes of the halfling Matron lit with excitment. She leaves her current customer and quickly approaches the two hero. "So .... did you brought it back? should I notify Lady Elaydren right away?  says the halfling all excited. Before any of you can add anything she adds in a much less excited and dissapointed tone "HoHo... the young human warrior is not with you? He didn't made it back, didn't he? She doesn't say a word about Gretchen faith.




"There is no need to contact Lady Elaydren," Tai will say to her.  "Mistress Grechen and Master D'Velderan are well, and have gone to report our progress to her directly.  We are simply meeting here to plan our next excursion into the lower city."

To Zane she will say, "I think a meal would be a splendid idea, or at least something to hold us until everyone can meet back here.  Perhaps that little table over there?"  She points to a small table toward the back, out of view of most people in the tavern.

(OOC - Darkmaster your call on the bed for Zane at the temple; it'd be something Tai would at least try, but she'd be expecting the answer to be no.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 15, 2005)

The hafling matron eyes lid as Tai tells her that Pohl is still alive but sadden that they weren't able to bring back the artifact. 

"Look like you two had a rough day. The meal is on the house, hopefully that will bring back you moral and your strength. 

She invites Tai and Zane to sit at a nice place in front near the window, but when Tai tells her that she prefers something more quiet she invites them to eat inside the kitchen. They pass a swingning double door and enter the kitchen. The inside of the kitchen contrast with the dinning room. The walls and floors are clean but much older and painted in a dull shade of grey, making the place a bit depressing. The halfling points them two tables which are visibely used by the employee to eat their lunch. The table is away from the kitchen and allow for some privacy. The halfling reappears and say "If your two friends show up, I will let them know that you are here, don't worry She leaves and comes back a few minutes later with a large piece of meat with a delicious sauce on it. Fine vegetable are also served with a nice but delicious salad. The small halfling while small is carrying the two large plates with quite ease. She smiles as she gives you your plate "Enjoy, I beleive you deserve it" She then leave back to the dining room.

OOC Bolderei is a lawful good god of the community so I don't see why they would refuse a room to a friend of their priest.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 15, 2005)

> 'As to what I was doing prior to several months ago, I do not know. My memories of that time are gone.'




'GONE, you say?  As in... you can't remember anything that happened more than two months ago?  Well, that's very... unfortunate... for you.  I'm sorry.'

Pohl's eyes drift away from the shifter and he looks up to the sky thinking to himself.

_By the gods... who has the Lady given to us?  A deceitful, shabby, conniving, and now apparently adled-minded young woman?  What is her purpose here?  What can she possibly lend to us in our duties down below?  This job is getting worse as we go along.  I certainly hope the Lady is willing to tell us what Tellarr wanted... because I am not liking this one tiny bit._

He walks with Gretchen as they finally reach the guildhouse... and then she knocks on the door.  When the young man answers the door and is asked about the whereabouts of Lady Elaydren... Pohl stares intently at the gentlemen to see if he's speaking the truth.

'You by any chance also wouldn't know if the Cannith house has a connection to a halfling gentleman by the name of Tellarr, would you?  He apparently knows our young Gretchen here and gave her a note to pass on to the head of the House.'


----------



## Delemental (Mar 16, 2005)

Tai will engage in small talk with Zane as they eat.  She's still a bit edgyfrom their harrowing experience at the valve cluster, and occasionally jumps whenever there's a clattering of dishes from the kitchen or other light noises.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 16, 2005)

The young men looks at Pohl for a few moments wondering what his he talking about. He politely answers"I am sorry Sir, but I don't know anybody by the name of Master Tellar, but I must admit that I am not involved in all Lady Elaydren business. I you don't mind waiting for a few minutes I will go get her" He invites them to wait in a richly decorated room. A few confortable chair lying around and old copy from various newspaper lying on small tables nearby. 

A few minutes later an young elf enters the room. Gretchen recognises him, he is one of Lady Elaydren very close associates. "Good day Gretchen, Tramor, told me that you had private information to give to Lady Elaydren. She is currently busy working with the professional artificer, preparing a sales pitch for a new generation of cooling system to put on the ligthning rail brakes. So I will replace her. If you want we could go in my office to discuss more privatly The elf warmly smiles at both of them.

OOC Pohl sense motive xxxx feel that he can trust the elf


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

"That would be fine." She follows the man into the office. Once all three are in the office and the door has been closed, Grechen pulls the piece of paper from her pack. "First off we seem to be haing some difficulties in recovering the schema. We were attacked and our wounds were such that we needing healing. The attacker that I saw was a warforged who wanted the journal. We went to a Master Tellar of House Jorasco for the healing. I was unconscious and when I was revived the healer asked about the artifact we were searching for. I guess someone in our group told him something about it. When the changeling told him that we were already hired to fetch the item, he placed this note in my hand." She hands the note to Lady Elaydren's associate. "I wanted to inform the lady of the information. We will be returning to try to retrieve the item tomorrow. We will double our efforts to be watchful of others. Apparently the Lord of Blades is indeed very interested in this item for unknown reasons."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 16, 2005)

OOC:  Whoops!  Didn't get that Pohl was included in the meeting... I missed the "Once all three are in" line.  I've deleted the post that used to be in this space and are re-writing it here now to make more sense.  Sorry 'bout that!

**********

When Gretchen hands the note to the young elf, Pohl cranes his neck to see what is says.  Unfortunately the elf holds it in such a way as to prohibit the urban ranger from reading it.

_Oh come on now!  What is so bloody important?!?  Isn't anyone going to--_

Before Pohl can finish his thought, the man drops the note on the table face up... which allows D'Velderan to finally get a glimpse of this all-so-secret note.  On it he finds scratched the following from Master Tellarr:



> 200 gp if you bring it back, much more if I buy




Pohl lifts his eyes from the note in confusion as the elf and Gretchen continue to discuss things.

_That's IT?!?  THAT'S the big secret?  The halfling wants the schema for himself and is offering Gretchen money for it?  What the?!?_

Having expected some sort of huge conspiracy... this quite simple note really confounds Pohl.  Why did Gretchen feel like she had to keep THIS information a secret from them?  She already knew that he, Tai and Zane had turned the halfling down when he offered money for the item outright... did she think they'd suddenly change their minds when they found out he was offering more than 200 pieces of gold for it?  Gretchen's attitude just didn't make sense.

'Um... excuse me... before we go any further with this... I really have to know, Gretchen... what exactly was it about this note that you didn't feel you could reveal to the rest of us?  I've spent the last half hour ready to condemn you and House Cannith for playing Tai, Zane and myself for fools... and having now read the note I find it completely innocuous.  I just don't understand.  Please help me out here.  I want to trust you, but I'm terrible confused by the hoops I've just had to jump through to find out something as simple as this.  What's the deal?'


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 17, 2005)

OOC DEFCON_1 it was assumed that Pohl went in with Gretchen, she somehow wants to show her good will to Pohl.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 18, 2005)

[sblock] I was waiting for Karl but he hasn't been on the board for a week so let's move on [/sblock]

The young elf listen casually to gretchen. She always have a hard time getting people interested in what she says and thats sometimes very frustrating.

As she mention Master Tellar, she feels that she somehow caught his interest a little more. The elf let her finish and asks her very calmly "Do you accuse Master Tellar of being part or being a sympatisan of this terrorist organisation? These are pretty hard accusation. 

[sblock]Defcon up to you if you followed them or not [/sblock]

-----

The meal at the Broken Anvil goes by without any major incident.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 18, 2005)

'TERRORIST organization?!?  Whoa, whoa, whoa... let's hold on a minute here!  What?  Terrorist organization?  Master Tellarr?  He's a halfling!  He couldn't... I mean the Lord of Blades wouldn't... it's not...'

Pohl looks back and forth between the elf and the shifter, wondering what the nine hells is wrong here.  There's been some major gaps in communication he feels, and things are just getting a bit out of hand.

'I'm sorry... aren't we just jumping the gun a little here?  It seems to me that this is as simple as a collector trying to get an artifact for his collection by any means necessary... mainly bribery.  Let's look at this logical here... four injured adventurers show up at his door.  One is a strong and handsome warrior, one is a young man of the arcane sciences, one is a holy woman, and one is... please do not take any offense, Gretchen... a rather quiet and potentially shady individual.  When the other three wouldn't sell him what he wanted, he thought perhaps the one remaining might be willing to... betray?... her companions and bring him the item herself.'

He looks at Gretchen and says the following with actually a small hint of apology in his voice.

'This is why I was quite bothered when you wouldn't reveal to us what the note said, Gretchen.  Because he tried to be secretive with you about something that he didn't want the rest of us to know about... and when you wouldn't reveal it either, I assumed the worst.  The fact that you were willing to come straight here and reveal what was said in the note to your superiors does speak highly of you... I just wish would could have be honest with us from the get-go, so I wouldn't have be thinking of you be untrustworthy.'

He turns back to the elf.

'I think that's about the extent of it, wouldn't you say, good sir?  If you'll excuse me, I'm going to go grab a quick bite to eat, then go home and get some rest.  Big day aheand of us tomorrow morning.  Gretchen?  We'll see you tomorrow at 9am over at the Broken Anvil, correct?  Very good.  Good night to the both of you.'

And with that, Pohl gets up and leaves the guildhouse, making his way over to the Broken Anvil to see if Tai and Zane are in there.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

As the elf asks his question and then Pohl gives his soliloquy on the state of things, the young shifter merely listens. At Pohl's attempt at the apology she merely nods and smiles. As he finishes and is ready to leave, she gives her observation. "I am not trying accuse anyone of anything. I am merely reporting what I have observed. I felt it was needed. Nothing else." As Pohl leaves she nods. "I will see you there at nine sharp." Then she places her hands on her hips and smiles wryly. "Oh! And Pohl! You mentioned me, Zane, and Tai in your report but you failed to mention yourself. Oh! And who is this '*strong* and *handsome* warrior' you speak of. I would *really* like to meet him <giggle>!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 18, 2005)

> 'And who is this 'strong and handsome warrior' you speak of?  I would really like to meet him! <giggle>'




'Wha-- but-- I am... I mean-- You should... I'm the one-- who-- don't you see my...'

He tries to indicate that he was refering to his own visage, but her teasing quip has thrown him for such a loop that he can't formulate any sort of coherent response.  What'd she say?  She's not supposed to make fun of him like that!  He's a dragonmarked member of House Tharashk!  He's Pohl D'Velderan!  He's a big deal!  No one would dare make fun of him like that!  Right?  Right?  Isn't that right?  Um... right?  Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?

Pohl stares helplessly at Gretchen for a few moments, then finally he closes his big yap shut.  Sufficiently cowed, he slinks quietly out the guildhouse and goes to the Broken Anvil.


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 20, 2005)

"Thanks for the information Gretchen, but there isn't much we can do against Master Tellar without causing an important conflict between our two houses. I recommand you keep an eyes on all the members of the group, just in case one of them would be tempted to accept the halfling proposition.  The elf says in a very serious tone.  He takes the paper, carefully fold it and place it in a pocket inside his jacket. "I will bring that proof to lady Elaydreen, and made her aware of Master Tellar interest in the artifact. 

"Have a good evening Gretchen, House Canith can't ask more from his member. "

The elf politely points the exit of his office to Gretchen, who leaves the room. She is now free to do what she wants in the house or outside. In the guild she has access to her room, the library, the some part of the lab, a small training room, the lounge and the cafeteria.

----

Pohl head back towards the Broken Anvil a few blocks away. As he enters the Inn the halfling Matron, quickly runs toward him, her eyes glowing. She whispers"Sir D'Velderan, your compagnion are eating in the kitchen. I will lead you to them and get you a large nurishing meal. After all you went through you deserve it, the meal is on me." She finishes, making a very obvious wink to the warrior.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Still tired from the days activities, Grechen goes to her room to get some rest. She will rise early and arrive at the Broken Anvil early. Probably getting there around 8am.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 21, 2005)

With dinner done, and with her dining companion strangely untalkative (    ), Tai will wait around for  a while to see if anyone else shows up, then plans to go the the local church and request shelter for the night for herself and Zane.  She plans to be at the Broken Anvil just before nine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 22, 2005)

'Uh... thank you Matron... for your kind words and support.  It is appreciated.'

As the halfling woman walks away, he looks at her puzzled... wondering if she was really hitting on him.  He shakes his head to get the mental image out of his brain, then walks into the kitchen to see Tai and Zane finishing up their meal.

'Ah, there your are!  Well rest assured, everything's all right.  Turned out that note just said that Tellarr would pay us extra for the schema once we found it, but Gretchen, the guild and I put that concern to rest.  Looks like you're almost done with your meal... very well, I'm just going to wolf down a bite myself, then go home and get some rest.  I told Gretchen 9 am here at the Anvil tomorrow morning... that work for you as well?  Great!'

Pohl sits down and waits for the food.  He'll eat the meal as presented to him (leaving the halfling Matron a nice tip), then go back to his apartment and get some work done then rest.  He returns to the Anvil at 9 am the next morning and waits for the others to show up.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 22, 2005)

Barring any late-night drama, Tai shows up as planned at the Broken Anvil.

Spells prepared:

Orisons: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light
First: Command, Magic Weapon, (Sanctuary)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pohl walks into the Broken Anvil right before 9am to find Tai sitting there waiting for people.  He sits down at her table, orders a mug of ale from the Matron, then waits for Zane and Gretchen to arrive so they can get going back to the sewers.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

*Grechen : Female Shifter Rogue 1*

Grechen had gotten up early as planned and arrived at the Broken Anvil at about 8am. Deciding to practice some of her skills, she decided to hide in the shadows and try to remain very quiet. After quite a while, when she was just about to tire of the activity, she saw Tai enter and continued her practice. Then she saw Pohl enter and she decided she would wait until Zane arrived before she would reveal herself.


----------



## Delemental (Mar 25, 2005)

Tai greets Pohl as he sits down.

"Good morning, Master D'Velderan.  Did you sleep well?  I've not yet seen Mistress Grechen, but Master Marcela should be along shortly.  When I left the church this morning he told me he would be a few minutes behind me.  Preparing his spells, I assume."

"So, how do you think we should approach our assignment today?  I was thinking perhaps a quieter approach, get a chance to see what's waiting for us before it stabs us.  That would seem to be Mistress Grechen's area of skill."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 25, 2005)

He smiles at the beautiful changling.

'I agree.  That's probably for the best.  We don't want a repeat of what happened yesterday, that's for sure.  Now we just need to wait for Zane and Gretchen to show up and we can get started.'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane hurries into the Broken Anvil around 9:30am. He appears disheveled and addled. He looks embarassed as he addresses Pohl and Tai. "I do apologize for my lateness. I guess I let the time slip away too quickly." He quickly checks his gear. "I believe that I am ready to leave." A raven comes flying into the Broken Anvil and lights on a nearby chair. She caws at Zane as if in response to his comment. "Er! I mean... I mean we are ready to leave. Sorry Nicadema." The raven speaks in a voice similar to her master's but with a higher pitch. "Is OK. We go now?"


----------



## Delemental (Mar 30, 2005)

Tai nods and smiles at the tardy wizard.  "Not a problem.  We are still waiting for Mistress Grechen to arrive, anyway."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Pohl stands up and adjusts his chain shirt, preparing to leave.

'Are we ready to go, other than waiting for Gretchen then?  Good.  She hopefully will be here momentarily.  I'm ready to get theday started.'


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

Sareth watched the others enter from his booth at the inn and as they sat down and began talking, he waited until they grew nervous before sliding out of the faint shadows the booth offered and walked towards them.

"Gretchen won't be coming with you this morning, but House Canith has asked me to fill in for her. You three can fill me in on what all has happened while we walk."


----------



## Delemental (Apr 1, 2005)

Tai looks somewhat concerned.  "Is Mistress Grechen all right?  Nothing's happened to her, I hope?"

She then looks carefully at Sareth.  "And forgive me for not being terribly friendly, Master Sareth, especially after the assistance you gave us the other night, but do you have some sort of proof that you've been sent by House Cannith to aid us?  Understand that we've had quite a bit of trouble recently, and I'd hate to find out we'd jeopardized our mission by being too trusting... or been burdened by unnecessary suspicions."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 1, 2005)

'Indeed.  It seems odd that Gretchen was removed from this assignment, especially after she just brought the House some supposedly relevant information.  What was the problem?  Did they suspect that she might have taken the halfling up on his offer and brought the item to him?'

Pohl looks down his nose at the gnome.

'And what of you?  I must concur with Miss Tai here that some identification would be nice... especially since we had no indication from anyone in the House that you would be joining us.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 2, 2005)

Walking not far away from Sareth, the halfling matron approaches the group.

"I am sorry to inform you, that Gretchen has been removed from this operation. After what happened yesterday at the Master healer houses we got some reason to beleive that she couldn't be trusted anymore by our house. But Lady Elaydreen felt that you would need some help. Sareth our tailor was the only member available to help you in this task. While he is an inexperienced adventurer, he is a very ressourcefull person and should bring a lot to your group

Unaware of Sareth real capability the matron doesn't sound convincing when saying that she thinks he will be a great addition to the party. To Tai, Pohl and Zane it looks more like there was nobody else available so they had to took anybody.


----------



## Delemental (Apr 3, 2005)

Tai tries to put on a friendly smile, but it's a bit strained.  _Is this how things are in Sharn?  I'm not sure I can handle all these unexpected changes all the time.  And what of poor Mistress Grechen?  I'm sure she did nothing wrong, but never tell anyone that a shifter might be an honest person... might as well start believing that changelings can be honest folk, too._

"Well, Master D'Velderan, Master Marcela, what say you?  It would seem we have a new ally, possibly, and at least one we know has been willing to face peril on our behalf in the past."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 4, 2005)

OOC Good role playing, you make it hard on me . I simply wanted to have this thing move on again. Assuming that you would meta-play accordingly. Keep up the good work I like challenges


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 4, 2005)

'A _tailor_, eh?  Well... ordinarily I'd make an attempt at a bit of humor over this... but since I did see your work out on the bridge two nights ago, I'm willing to go along with the Lady's belief you can lend us a hand.'

Pohl gives a wave of the arm to the rest of the team.

'So I guess that's that, then.  Let's go folks... time to do our job!'

Assuming the rest of the group follows along with nothing else to stop their forward movement, Pohl will lead them all back downstairs to the sewer system and return them back to where the battle against the warforged and the shifters occured.


----------



## Delemental (Apr 5, 2005)

Tai will speak up as the party draws near the valve cluster again.  "Perhaps one of us should try and scout ahead a little, just to make sure that there's not another welcoming committee.  One could move more quietly than four."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 5, 2005)

After quickly finishing their breakfeast the group head back towards the sewers. Sareth proposes himself to scout ahead. The group follow Pohl down the pipes and back near the staircases where they were attacked. 

The water can still be heard flowing below the stairs. Sareth walking along the walls slowly goes down using his darkvision to be as stealthty as possible. 

(hide 11+17; move silently 17+13)

Sareth dissapears quickly in the stairs, Pohl, Tai and Zane are amazed by the tailor ability to dissapears in the shadow and make himself as silencious as the most dextrous cat. 

Sareth walks along the valve cluster making sure to dodge anything being sputted from these tubes. Walking along the southern cluster he crosses 60'. A small corridor leads out of the cluster. He walks a bit towards it and notices that the corridor ends there. 

A circular metal hatch, set into the tunnel wall and engraved with arcane runes, must be the sealed door that Elaydren told him about. In the middle of the hatch, a glowing circle of mithral depicts the same icon as on Bonal’s journal – the ancient symbol of house Cannith that predates the founding of the Kingdom of Galifar itself, a stylised anvil and hammer.

The area seems clear so he returns to tell his compagnion about his findings.
OOC Verbatim is currently unable to post so I will NPC Sareth.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 5, 2005)

'So here we are then?  All right!  Let's get to work!'

Pohl sloshes forward through the water and advances on the metal hatch, searching it for any locks or indications of how it might be closed and opened.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

As Sareth returns and explains what he has found, Zane starts to ask something, but Nicadema, perched on his shoulder, beats him to the punch. "You see any bad things? Mmmmm?" Zane breaks in. "Yes! As Nikadema has asked, was there anybody else back there?"

Once Sareth responds in the negative, Zane replies. "Then we should procede to this hatch and see if we can pass through."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Pohl quickly inspect the door for a few seconds. (search roll 8+8) His quick inspection of the area reveals that the door seems to be locked. The locking mechanism seems to be hidden behind the old Cannith symbol. 

OOC His quick search do not reveal anything more than what was already stated in my previous post.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

OOC:  How dimensional is the mithril symbol?  Is it just a completely flat image on the door, is it an indentation (like something needs to be inserted into the symbol) or does it bulge out of the door (like it's a button or door-knocker perhaps)?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane moves up to the door and examines the symbol. He tries to think through his knowledge of the arcane for any bit of information that might help. "Tai! Do you still have the journal? I would like to have a look at it."


----------



## Delemental (Apr 6, 2005)

(OOC: Remember, guys, we don't have the journal.  I thought we did, a while back, but Lady Elaydren has it.  Besides, the pages are blank unless you have that doohickey that makes the words appear, so the journal wouldn't do us much good anyway)

Tai looks at the symbol on the door, remembering the same sigil on Bonal's journal.  "I don't recall Lady Elaydren giving us any special instructions on how to open this," she says pensively, "but I do remember her mentioning something Master Geldem had said about bringing fire.  Do you think that has anything to do with this?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC Actually Pohl as the journal, the maps he has is from the Journal, sorry if it wasn't clear. 

The symbol is an indentation on the door.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 7, 2005)

Sareth listened as the others spoke of the locked door in front of them. While he was not a _doorman_ like some in his profession, Sareth knew enough about that art to see that this door needed something more than a simple physical key.

Figuring the worst he could do was fail, Sareth slid the house insigia ring from his finger and placed it against the symbol on the door.

_~Here goes nothing...~_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 7, 2005)

As Pohl watches Sareth place his ring against the door's symbol, he pulls the journal out of his pack and hands it to the wizard.

'Here you are, Zane.  See if you can make heads or tails out of it.'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

As Pohl hands the journal to him, Zane accepts it. "Thank you sir! I'll see what I can do." He begins examining it with Nikadema on his shoulder looking on. "What it read?" The man looks at the raven on his shoulder. "Nothing Nikadema. The writing in the journal only becomes visible when a certain ring is present. We don't have that ring." The bird cocks its head. "What good it be, then?" Zane answers her question. "That is what I am trying to figure out if you will only let me." "Sorry." Zane turns his attention back to the journal and examines it. Then he remembers that Lady Elaydren said _"... you'll find a sealed door with the same mark as the one on Bonal's journal."_ He looks at the symbol on the journal and then at the symbol on the door. He points at the journal and then the door. "Look! I think these are the same. Remember Lady Elaydren mentioning that?" "Nikadema not remember." "I wasn't talking to you Nikadema." He looks quizically at his companions.

OOC: It's almost like Zane has two personallities and they are having a conversation.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 8, 2005)

Sareth tries to place the small House Cannith symbol found on his ring in the lock. But nothing happens.

As Zane pick up the book from Pohl he notices that the old symbol seems to be glowing. The same glow that when Lady Elaydreen approached her ring from it. The closer he gets to the door the stronger the glow. He also notices that the symbol on the door also starts to glow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 8, 2005)

'Hmm... your ring didn't seem to do anything Sareth, but this journal of Geldem's is having some sort of effect.'

He watches the glow of the book and the door grow as Zane advances on the door.

'Does the book fit into the indentation on the door perhaps?  The two symbols seem to have some sort of sympatico.  Try it, Master Marcela.'


----------



## Delemental (Apr 8, 2005)

As Zane and the others experiment with the door, Tai will load a sling bullet into her sling and stand ready, watching the area around them for any signs of movement (other than sewer rats, bugs, etc).  If they succeed in opening the door, Tai will also pay attention to the opening, ready to fire at anything unpleasant that might emerge.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane nods as if understanding something. But it is Nikadema who speaks first. "Turn off book. Is too bright!" Then the mage turns to his familiar. "No Nikadema. The journal is the key I believe." Zane tries to lineup the symbol on the journal with that of the door and then press it against the door's symbol. Then he will see if the door will open.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

As Zane approaches the symbol from the door, both seems to light up intensely. As they connect, Zane notices that they both fits perfectly and can hear a small clock. As the two pieces completly connects. The circular door starts rolling on the side. 

Behind the door a 5' wide circular vertical shaft cloacked in pitch blackness opens before the group. You notice a strong winds rushing outside of the tunnel, indicating somehow an air movement inside the depths of the tower.(knowledge Dungeoneering DC 8, Pohl 3+2, Tai 4+1, Zane 19+3, Sareth 9+2. Notice that only Zane and Sareth realise that last fact.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane shivers as he feels the breeze. "That breeze seems to indicate that there is air movement inside the depths of the tower. He glances back at his companions. Sareth! I believe you were going to lead?" "Me can lead." "That may be true, Nikadema, but let's let Sareth lead for now" "Okey dokey!"


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

As the door opened, Sareth drew the slender rapier from its sheath and adjusted his cloak slightly before stepping forward. While he was pleased that the air below would continue to be there should the door close behind them, Sareth did wonder what else might be living down below.

_~We will cross that chasm when we get there...~_

"Give me a few moments to scout ahead. I will not be long."

Sliding past those he was sent below with, Sareth crossed the threshold and was quickly swallowed by the darkness.

[sblock]Hide and Move Silent checks while Sareth scouts ahead. Figure he will go maybe 100 yards or so to get a feel of the tunnel before going back to get the others. He will also be looking for traps and other "surprises".[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

OOC It wasn't clear from my post but the tunnel is vertical in the ground


----------



## Delemental (Apr 12, 2005)

Tai continues her vigil of the area surrounding the tunnel, but once Sareth has gone in she won't try and keep an eye on that as well (figuring that Sareth will provide ample warning of any dangers coming from inside).


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

OOC: So the tunnel drops or does it slope down? Just trying to figure how to alter the post..


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

OOC it drops you have to climb it down.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

As he saw the drop off before him, Sareth turned and spoke to the others.

"You all might need some rope. This thing drops straight down."

His warning made, Sareth tightened the straps of his pack and moving carefully began climbing down the tunnel.

[sblock]Take 20 on climb as he wants to give the others time to get ready while he is going down, plus he doesn't want to fall..[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 12, 2005)

> "You all might need some rope. This thing drops straight down."




'Got it.'

Pohl reaches behind him and pulls the coiled length of rope off his backpack.  He quickly ties one end around his waist and then begins dropping the end of it slowly down the shaft.  He calls out to Sareth below him.

'Rope coming down!  Please excuse me if it bonks you!  Let me know if the rope ends before reaching the bottom.  Yank on it when you're ready for the rest of us to come down!'

He holds his tied end of the rope in his hands and takes a couple steps away from the shaft.

'As soon as Sareth gives the word... down we go.  Who's first?'


----------



## Delemental (Apr 12, 2005)

"I'll go next."

Tai puts away her sling, but keeps the bullet out.  She casts _light_ on the bullet.  "I'm afraid my eyes aren't as good in the dark as Master Sareth's."  Clenching the bullet between her teeth, Tai grabs onto the rope and waits for Sareth's signal.

(OOC: Climb -2... looks like I'll have to hope to get lucky here.  Taking 10 won't cut it...)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 13, 2005)

Sareth carefully inspects the area before going down. The surface is uneven and could be climb down. As he starts to go down, he doesn't feel as secure as he taught initially, the foot and hand hold always seems to be a few inches too far. Sareth quickly realises that he will have to take a few risks if he wants to continue down. 

OOC taking 10 without a rope won't be enough for Sareth here


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 13, 2005)

As he pondered on taking the risk on the climb, Sareth heard Pohl shout out a warning about the rope coming his way.

_~Seems as if the problem will resolve itself...~_

Standing at the base of the hole, Sareth will tell the others where to stop, as he does not wish them to fall in, and when Pohl threw the rope down into the shaft, Sareth quickly began climbing down it.l


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Pohl feels the weight of Sareth as the gnome grabs onto the rope to assist climbing down.  He re-adjusts his weight so as to help with his grip, and his arm muscles strain a bit as the gnome continues down the shaft.

'He should be down momentarily I hope.  Tai, you're next... Zane you're after.  Then I'll need to find a place to tie this thing off so I can come on down.  Wait for me when you get to the bottom.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2005)

Sareth continues his descent. The vertical shaft is a mix of crumbling earth and ancient stone, and centipedes and other insects cover the wall like living decorations. The long descent takes him deeper in the bowels of Dorasharn Tower. Soon, the shaft begins to angle and by bracing himself he can actually walk along one of the surface. Farther still, and the shaft becomes a tunnel, and the footing is no longer difficult to maintain or treacherous.

Tai follows closely Sareth, using the rope and proceding carefully, she gets to the bottom without major problems. Zane follow, while the mage seriously lack the required agility, he makes it unharmed by really taking his time. So much time that Pohl arms starts to hurt. 

As soon as Pohl doesn't feel the weight of the wizards on the rope he starts searching for a solid object where he could anchor the rope. (search 5+8) He finds a nearby pipe that seems solid enough to hold his weight. Pohl isn't entirely confident that the pipe will be strong enough to hold his weight but it's the best thing he was able to find given the illumination provided by his lantern.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Pohl pulls back on the rope and he can hear the groan of the metal pipe as it strains to remain secure.  His eyes narrow as he suspects that this perhaps isn't the best place to tie off the rope.

_Don't like the sound of that at all!  There's got to be a better place... one that won't come flying part when I'm halfway down._

He turns and shout down the shaft to the others down below.

'Hang on a few more minutes, gang... I need to find a better place to tie this thing off.'

He then unties the rope from the straining pipe, picks up the lantern and begins making a more thorough search of the area for a better pipe... one that hasn't rusted and come loose as he suspects the first one probably had or is about to.  (Search Take 20)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2005)

Pohl spends a few minutes looking around but can't find a better anchor than the one he found initially. (20+8) He sees two small hooks drilled in the wall but the rust has attacked them so badly that they wouldn't hold him. He carefully inspects the other pipes and rejoice himself that his first instinct was the right one. The pipe he notices first is effectively the best choice.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 18, 2005)

_Ick... not the best choice... but the only one I have I guess.  Well... here goes nothing._

Pohl ties the rope back off to his original pipe and them begins rapelling down the shaft as gently as possible... hoping against hope he makes it to the bottom without causing any breakage up top.  If he's able to make it to the floor below without plummeting, he unties himself from the rope, hitches up his backpack, and ushers the group onward.

'Let's go folks!  Time's awasting!'


----------



## Delemental (Apr 18, 2005)

While waiting for Pohl to descend, Tai gets her bearings and looks around using the sling stone with _light_ cast on it.

"I remember that we were supposed to bring fire," she'll say as she looks around, to no one in particular.  "Do you think we should light a torch now, or wait?  I'm afraid this light will only be good for a few minutes."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2005)

As Pohl slowly gets down he can feel the pipes weakening with each steps he takes down. He finally gets to the part where he doesn't need the rope and crawl to where the others are.

Almost no light makes it to where you are. Pohl, Zane and Tai are now having a really hard time to see further down the tunnel, Sareth on the other hand can see clearly up to 60' feet down the tunnel. The tunnel goes at least 60' further down. Sareth doesn't notice anything special.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 19, 2005)

While the others got their bearings and began breaking out their light sources, Sareth began walking down the darkened tunnel scouting out for traps or any other surprises that could await them down here.

_~That door was sealed for a reason, but in for a copper in for a gold...~_

[sblock]OOC: Search check please as he goes down about 50' or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane tries to takes a step in mostly dark tunnel and nearly trips over a stone. "Oops. Perhaps I should wait for a better light source" Nicadema, the raven on his shoulder, speaks up. "Duuuh!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Once Pohl reaches the bottom, he glances back up the shaft.

'Not the safest thing I've ever done, that's for sure.  I have a feeling that going back up that rope will be more trouble than it's worth.'

He shrugs and turns to the group, seeing the gnome scout off ahead and the cleric and mage talking about what to do for light sources.  Pohl grabs ahold of one of his backpack straps and slings the pack off his shoulder and places it on the floor of the tunnel.

'Well I think it's about time we got some use out of House Tharashk's hospitality, don't you think?  Heh heh.'

He reaches into the backpack and pulls out the pair of bullseye lanterns he borrowed from the storehouse.  He also removes two of the flasks of oil and fills both lanterns up and gets them lit.  The stream of light that issues forth from both lanterns brightens the tunnel considerably, and the group is able to see the gnome clearly now up ahead.

'And we need fire too, right Tai?  We might as well light a torch now rather than later.  If we wait, it might be too late.'

He then rummages through his pack once more, pulls out a torch and his flint and timber and gets the torch lit.  Now with four light sources going (the Light spell, the torch and the two lanterns), the brightness has become considerable.  He speaks to both Tai and Zane.

'Either of you want the torch, or would the lanterns be easier for you to carry?  It matters not to me... I can carry the open flame if you'd prefer.  It'd probably be a good idea to have the torch out in front anyway, in case we run into anything up ahead we need to burn straight away.'

He reorganizes his pack, then hefts it up back over his shoulders.  Unless one of the other two says they'd prefer to carry the torch, he'll pick the torch up off the ground and pull out his warhammer from his belt.  Spying Sareth up ahead, Pohl will start advancing down the tunnel towards him.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 20, 2005)

Sareth heads forwards. He walks about 30' and notices the end of the tunnel but before he can notice anything a flash of light coming from behind scramble his darkvision. 

Under the light of the bulleyes lantern everybody see the following.

The tunnel eventually opens into a vast chamber, though it emerges about six feet above the floor. You can't see the distant walls in the darkness, and the ruins of nearby walls and building appear as deep shadow in the eternal tower night.

knowledge Dungeon 

Pohl [sblock] roll 1+2 nothing [/sblock]
Tai [sblock] roll 1+1 nothing [/sblock]
Zane [sblock] roll 9+3 Zane can feel the change of air currents and pressure that indicates a large open space ahead[/sblock]
Sareth [sblock]roll 2+2 nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

"Hey! Can you feel that?" "Me not feel nothing." "I wasn't speaking to you. Oh and by the way that was a double negative." "Double who?" "Nevermind!" Zane turns to the others. "I can feel changes in the air currents and pressure in the tunnel. It would seem to indicate a large open space up ahead. I believe the area up ahead is a large room."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Pohl moves to the lip of the tunnel's edge and aims his torch towards the ground six feet below, trying to see how safe the ground looks.  He then turns to Zane.

'Air current, huh?  Makes sense.  If they had a foundry down here, they'd need some place for the smoke and heat to go.  There's probably ventilation all throughout this tower... why else would they build the foundry here?'

If the ground appears safe, he will drop gently down to the ground... still clutching his warhammer and the torch.


----------



## Delemental (Apr 20, 2005)

As the party progresses through the tunnels, Tai will stay at the rear and keep an eye out behind them, wary for anyone trying to sneak up on them.  Being so far underground, with only one apparent way out is making her very uncomfortable.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2005)

Sareth blinked his eyes rapidly to clear the spots that danced before him and turned back to approach those he travelled with.

"The first part of the tunnel is clear, but I would still keep your steps light and try to place them where I put them."

As he listened to them speak of changing air currents Sareth nodded his head in agreement with the tall human.

"Aye, that does seem like it would make sense to have ventilation shafts to keep the smoke to a minimum when they fired up the forges."

Taking point once more, Sareth began walking forward towards the larger chamber.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 24, 2005)

Pohl and Sareth lowers themselves inside the large room. The ceiling is about 30 feet high, The light of their lantern allow them to only partially see the large room. 

OOC Listen and spot check rolled for Sareth and Pohl.

Tai and Zane still waiting inside the higher tunnel.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 24, 2005)

OOC added a cleaner attachement


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 25, 2005)

'Look alive, people... looks like there's a lot of refuse up ahead and on our right.  No telling what's buried under there.  I'd recommend you don't lift up any box unless you want a few rats to leap out at you.  Heh heh... you think it's too late to get those goblins down here to clean them out for us?  They could probably use the supply for their next barbecue...'

Pohl walks about 30' forward with his hammer and his torch outstretched... hoping to get a better view of the pathways available to them all.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 26, 2005)

While the others prepared to come down, Sareth drew his rapier and began scouting the room trying to move with the shadows as much as he could.

_~It is best to search now before all element of surprise is gone...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Zane and Tai observe from their position the other two move forwards inside the large room. 

As Sareth and Pohl moves forwards they start hearing a constant sound. They step a few steps more and it's becoming clearer

A constant background noise rises from walls and ruins around you. It takes a moment to recognize, but eventually the sounds of chittering and buzzing can be picked out from among the cacophony. It's not unlike the sound of insects in the King's Forest, except that the chamber seems to amplify and echo the noise in disturbing ways. 

OOC Pohl  is about 30 feet north of the A spot on the map, and Sareth is walking along the western wall about 15' north.


----------



## Delemental (Apr 27, 2005)

Tai, nervously gripping her spear and looking around (and up) for the source of the sound, will move about 20' along the eastern wall (opposite of Sareth), keeping her back to the wall.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

'BACK IT UP!  BACK IT UP!  ZANE!  YOU MIGHT WANT TO GET OUT SOME OF THE FIRE IN A BOTTLE!!!'

Pohl starts waving his torch around, trying to get some light onto wherever the chittering sounds are coming from... while at the same time backing up back to the wall where the opening is.

'SOUNDS LIKE BUGS OR RATS!!!  WE HAVE FOUR BOTTLES OF ALCHEMICAL FIRE!!!  TAI!  ZANE!  PULL 'EM OUT AND GET READY TO THROW!  DON'T LET ME GET BURIED!!!'

He stands still with the hammer and torch, ready to use either one should the encroaching sounds break into the light.


----------



## Delemental (May 1, 2005)

(OOC - Changing my post, given new understanding of situation)

Tai will pull out the flask of alchemist's fire that Pohl had given to her before they'd gone to look for the schema.  She will advance into the room until she stands next to Pohl, about 10 feet away, ready to throw the flask at anything that looks like a swarm of bugs or rats or whatever is making the horrible noise.

She will keep a hold of her spear in her other hand, though, just in case; she knows they have a limited supply of alchemist's fire, and doesn't want to waste it on something that would be just as easily dissuaded from attack by a sharp pointy stick.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane will pull out the flask of alchemist's fire that Pohl had given to him before they'd gone to look for the schema. He will then pull out the sunrod that Gechen had given to him before they'd gone to look for the schema and strikes it on the wall next to him so as to provide a better light source.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2005)

'GET READY!  GET READY!  I CAN HEAR THEM!'

Pohl quickly looks over his shoulder and sees Tai right behind him with the alchemist's fire, and Zane up six feet at the tunnel's edge also with his bottle of fire.  Pohl quickly turns his head and tries to find the gnome hidden amongst the shadows of the refuse, but is unable to see him.

'STAND READY!  ARE YOU PREPARED?  READY!'


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2005)

OOC Tai listen 15+3, Zane 10+2-3 distance, Pohl 19+4, Sarath 6+3
As Zane sunrod starts to lit the area, the sounds subtely changes and grow sligthly louder. Only Pohl and Tai are able to discern the small variation in the sound.

A dark carpet slides across the dusty floor and moves towards the group. No, not a carpet, but a mass of squirming chittering, shiny black beetles that swarm towards you with hungry purpose.

Only Tai and Pohl can act during the surprise round

Initiative surprise round
Swarm 20
Pohl 14+1
Sarath 11+3(can't act during the surprise round)
Zane 12+2 (can't act during the surprise round)
Tai 6

The beetle surges on Pohl standing in the front of the group. In a matter of a few seconds he is surrounded by them. The creatures starts infiltrating his armor and cloths, biting and slowly eating his flesh as they make their way up on his body. (dmg 4)


----------



## Delemental (May 3, 2005)

On her initiative, Tai will back away about 15 feet, and throw her flask of alchemist's fire into the portion of the swarm not currently eating Pohl (Ranged Attack +0), trying to hit as many as possible.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Once the sunrod is activated, Zane attempts to figure out what is happening. Nicadema, perched on his shoulder mocks her master's movements. "What we looking at?" The wizard turns to the bird. "Shush Nikadema."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 3, 2005)

OOC:  As the beetle swarm moves into my space, I get an AoO.  So I get two attacks this round (one from the AoO which technically occurs before the beetles attack me, and then my attack as part of the surprise round.)

Pohl sees the black carpet of chittering beetles advance on him and Tai, and as it approaches, he looks quickly at both his warhammer and his torch to decide which one would work better in this situation.  Remembering the words said previously of needing fire... he decides to go with the torch.

'TAKE THIS YOU LITTLE MAGGOTS!'

As the beetles get in range and start moving up his legs, he waves and slams his torch right in their midst.  ((AoO - torch +4 / 1d3 damage)).

As they start biting him all over, he yells in angry pain, and swings his torch through them once more.  ((Attack - torch +4 / 1d3 damage)).

He then watches as Tai's vial of alchemist's fire launches through the air, and he prays that it lands and breaks open in the mass of bugs.  He realizes that if he continues to get engulfed by these beetles, he might not be long for this world.


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2005)

As the swarm marched by him and towards the large human, Sareth felt his a shiver run through his spine at the sight of so many insects in one place. While he was not a squimish gnome at heart, this was not what he had expected to see down here.

_~What exactly did you think you would see? Dust and cobwebs?~_

Looking around the rubble at his sides, Sareth searched for heavy stones, at least for him, that he could throw into the mass to try to seperate it some or perhaps slow it down at least.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2005)

Pohl now covered with insects from the waist down, tries to burn as much as possible insects. (roll 17, dmg 2) Using the torch he removes most of the insects covering his lower body. But they still keeps on charging.

Tai grabs the flask from her backpack and throws it in the direction of the insects. But she throws it a bit too strongly (roll 10) and the flask go explode 5 feets behind the swarm, burning only a very few insects (dmg 1). The fire continues to burn on the ground burning a few imprudent beetles. 

OOC No attack of opportunity as they are already in your square.

Round 2

Swarm 20
Pohl 14+1
Sarath 11+3
Zane 12+2
Tai 6



The beetles continue their relentless assault of Pohl (dmg 2). Slowly their bites are weakening the strong warrior who doesn't know how to stop them.

(Pohl Fortitude 11+2) The odor and the mild poison from the bites do not affects Pohl.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 6, 2005)

OOC:  You're completely right, DarkMaster... I forgot that a flat-footed character doesn't get to make an AoO, and since the beetles attacked first at Init 20 I wa still technically flat-footed.  Eek!

**********

Pohl can feel the creepy-crawlies all over him, and it starts to freak him out a bit.

'GET 'EM OFF!!!  GET 'EM OFF!!!  C'MON!  THROW THE FIRE!!!  BURN THEM!  BURN THEM!  THEY'RE BITING ME!  BY THE GODS, THEY'RE EATING ME ALIVE!'

He waves the torch over them all once more, trying to burn as many of the little buggers as he can.  ((Attack - torch +4 / 1d3 damage))

'FIRE!!!  MORE FIRE!!!  ANYTHING!!!  ANYTHING!!!'


----------



## Delemental (May 6, 2005)

Tai will cast _cure light wounds_ (converting her _command_ spell), then step up and touch Pohl to keep him on his feet while he tries to crush the beetles.


----------



## Verbatim (May 6, 2005)

As the bugs continued their assault on the human, Sareth scanned the area frantically looking for anything that he could use to help the man out.

_~In a room full of rubble and I am searching for something intact...~_

[sblock]Did Sareth find any rocks to throw at the swarm?[/sblock]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2005)

Pohl continues to swing his torch in all direction hopping to destroy as much as he can insects. (roll 13+4;dmg 3) Again he succesfully burns a lot of them but can't stop their ferocious attack. 

Sarath picks a large piece on the ground nearby and throws it aiming at the middle of the swarm. (roll 19+3) the large rock falls right on cruching a very few insects under it's weight (not enough to do damage). 

Zane picks up a bottle of Alchemist fire and throws it in the swarm at safe distance from Pohl. (roll 13+2) But the swarm of insect reacts instinctively and moves away from the fire. The bottle explode where a few fraction of seconds away the center of the swarm was, but now it's almost ineffective. (1dmg)

The fire lited by Tai is slowly dying (1dmg). Tai prepares herself to cast her spell but realise that she will have to step up in the in the swarm if she is to use her healing magic on Pohl. 

OOC You can change your action if you want.


----------



## Delemental (May 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The fire lited by Tai is slowly dying (1dmg). Tai prepares herself to cast her spell but realise that she will have to step up in the in the swarm if she is to use her healing magic on Pohl.
> 
> OOC You can change your action if you want.




Nah - I may get eaten, but Pohl's about to become Beetle Chow.

Tai dashes in, trying her best to step high so her feet are in contact with the ground as little as possible as she wades into the swarm.  She grabs Pohl by the arm, sending healing into him, and pulling at the same time.  "Run!" she cries, "back up into the tunnel!"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2005)

Tai moves closer to Pohl inside the swarm of insects. She casts her healing magic as the insects starts their climb on her body. (Swarm don't make AoO so Pohl is healed of 5+1 hp).

Round 3.
Swarm 20
Pohl 14+1
Sarath 11+3
Zane 12+2
Tai 6

The swarm is now all over Pohl and Tai who struggle the best they can to prevent the insects from eating them alive. (dmg Pohl 2, Tai 4; Fortitude Pohl 11+2;Tai 15+3)

They both are unnafected by the insect's mild poison.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2005)

Sareth watch in frustration as the rubble did little to halt the insect's relentless attack on those he was tasked to assist, and as he heard the female urge the large man to retreat up the tunnel, Sareth called towards them both.

"They are surging up the tunnel...press forward and to the sides...let the small bastards go where they want."

Even as he yelled, his hands were searching for another tossable chunk of rubble, hoping that if nothing else, he could give them a little step to get them moving.

[sblock]ooc: Sorry that Sareth is not more help, but he doesn't have any fire and his rapier would be useless against the swarm.[/sblock]


----------



## Delemental (May 9, 2005)

Following Sareth's advice, Tai will double move out of the swarm and to the side of the room, possibly climbing up on the rubble if she thinks it will keep the bugs off her (OOC - Wisdom or Intelligence check to figure out best place to be?)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 9, 2005)

'ARRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!  BURN SOMETHING!!! ANYTHING!!!  LANTERNS!  MORE TORCHES! OIL! LIGHT SOMETHING ON FIRE PEOPLE!!!  BURN THESE LITTLE BUGGERS BUT GOOD!!!'

After having Tai lay a hand on him and heal some of his bites, he hears her yell 'Run!', and so Pohl turns and does.  He throws his warhammer to the ground, waves the torch one final time in the mass of beetles ((Attack - torch +4 / 1d3 damage)), then dashes south for the tunnel.  When he reaches the wall where the tunnel is six feet above the ground, he'll leap up and grab the lip of the tunnel's mouth to pull himself back up into it next round.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2005)

Pohl continues to relentlessy swings his torch at the swarm of insects. (roll 18;dmg 2)

Pohl notices that the number of insects attacking him has significantly reduced, it shouldn't take too much to disperse the rest of the insects.

He steps back and retreat towards the hole. He runs towards it and jumps hoping to make it inside the hole. The wizards still hidden steps back to leave him some space.

(jump 10+3; climb 17+3) Pohl is unable to jump high enough to enter the hole directly but is able grab the edge of the entrance and pull himself in without too much trouble.

Tai(knowledge dungeon 10+2) recognises the insects, it is a fairly well known species of agressive beetles. They can climb almost as fast as they walk on the ground.

She is stuck now without light, moving forward could be dangerous when you don't know where you put your feets.

Sarath hoping to escape the insects press forwards on the left end wall


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2005)

Updated map with Sarath and Tai discovery


----------



## Delemental (May 11, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> She is stuck now without light, moving forward could be dangerous when you don't know where you put your feets.




Umm, what about...



			
				Delemental said:
			
		

> Tai puts away her sling, but keeps the bullet out. She casts _light _ on the bullet. "I'm afraid my eyes aren't as good in the dark as Master Sareth's."  Clenching the bullet between her teeth, Tai grabs onto the rope and waits for Sareth's signal.




Though I doubt she still has the bullet in her teeth. Tai is likely holding it in her buckler hand.

Knowing that the beetles can just climb after her, Tai will likely try and smash them as they approach.  She'll use her buckler rather than her spear, dropping the latter and holding the former in both hands, smashing it on the ground to maximize the surface area hitting beetles.   She'll have to drop her _light _ bullet too.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2005)

OOC Sorry Delemental I forgot that post

Tai moves forward along the ruins on her right

---

Round 4
Swarm 20
Pohl 14+1
Sarath 11+3
Zane 12+2
Tai 6

The swarm stops for a few seconds as Pohl jumps in the tunnel and starts moving towards Sarath. The swarm is now about 30' from the gnome.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2005)

Pohl stands on the edge of the tunnel and looks down upon the swarm of beetles that are now starting to move towards the gnome.  He can feel a few more still crawling up inside his trousers, but those are more irritation than pain so he ignores him.  He reaches down to the flask and potion container on his belt and grabs one of the two final alchemist's fire flasks that he has.  As he throws it down amongst the beetles, he yells behind him to Zane.

'ZANE!  THERE'S ONE MORE FLASK ON MY BELT OF THE ALCHEMIST'S FIRE!  GRAB IT AND THROW IT!!!'

He watches as the bottles sails through the air, and he hopes that his throw was true.  ((Attack - thrown flask +2 / 1d6))


----------



## DarkMaster (May 12, 2005)

Pohl standing on the edge of the tunnel carefully aims at the mass of insect heading towards the gnome. Once he got a good aim he throws the bottle. (roll 18+2) The bottle flies right in the middle of the swarm and explode burning (dmg 4x1.5=6) a large quantity of insects. For a few moment the room fills up with an horrible smell, but the natural ventilation system of the room quickly dissipates the odor. 

The few remaining insects that survived run away in all directions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 12, 2005)

Pohl drops from the ledge back into the cavern, and starts undoing much of his armor and clothing, trying to get the few remaining beetles out from inside his clothes.  As they each drop to the ground, he stomps on them with his boot.

'Take that you little creeper!  The Mockery take you all!'

After he clears evertyhing out and he gets himself back into his clothes and armor, he stretches his muscles a bit and then starts rummaging through his backpack.

'All right... I think we learned something today.  When we are told to bring fire somewhere... we must BRING FIRE.  LOTS OF FIRE.  MANY MUCH FIRE.  So here... each of you take one of these... in fact, Zane?  You have both hands free... you take two!'

Pohl distributes torches to each of the three others, so that when everything is said and done, Sareth and Tai both wield a torch, Zane wields two, and he himself has a torch in one hand, and the remaining bottle of alchemist's fire (the last one they have) in the other.

'Who knows how many more of those things are down here?  We need to be ready this time!  And Sareth... don't bother throwing rocks at them anymore, okay?  That's about as useful as taking a whip to a gelantinous cube.'

He stands up and slings his backpack back over his shoulders once more, then picks up the torch in his right hand.

'Okay people... left or right?  We've got two ways to go.  Did anyone happen to notice from which direction the swarm of beetles came from?'


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

As a small fireball blossomed among the approaching hoard, Sareth breathed a sigh of relief as the swarm suddenly lost all interest in him and scattered in all directions. Walking towards the others, Sareth winced as the large human screamed at the bugs as he stripped out of his armor.

_~Well there is no doubt that everyone in a mile radius knows that we are here...~_

When he insisted that Sareth hold a torch, the gnome looked up at the man with a strange expression. It was one of pure confusion as Sareth wondered did the man understand that the torch would give away his position to everything in a fifty foot radius?

_~House Cannith is paying you to follow their orders, not freelance on your own...~_

However, the final straw came when the man had the nerve to tell him his efforts to assist him were foolish and futile.

_~So be it...~_

"So be it sir. I am not sure where they came from as they blended in with the dark as well as any shadow could."

Stepping back so the others could discuss their next move, Sareth waited for them to decide on a course of action.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2005)

> "So be it sir. I am not sure where they came from as they blended in with the dark as well as any shadow could."




Pohl nods at the gnome, mistakenly thinking that he and Pohl are on the same wavelength.

'Exactly.  We need as much light as possible to not only give us more ample warning, but also to kill these things if any more come skittling out at us.  This place is probably crawling with those things and we need every hand full of fire if we hope to make it through this cavern alive.  Weapons aren't going to disperse those things... only the heat of the flames will.'

Pohl reaches down and starts to scratch at his own leg for a few seconds, as the beetle bites begin to itch something fierce.

'Stupid beetles.  Arrrrggghhh!!!  This is going to be a real pain.'

He stands up and looks at the three others in the group.

'Anyone need to do or prepare anything before we move on?  If not... we better continue.  And let's keep our eyes and ears open for any more of the bugs... they could be anywhere... and I don't want to see any of us buried alive by them.  Keep your torches ready... and everyone move to the swarm if more arrive.  A single torch won't do jack against them, as I well proved.'

Pohl looks to the left and the right and sees pathways in both directions.

'Which way, folks?  Left or right?'


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

Seeing the indecision in the eyes of the others, save the overzealous drive in the large human, Sareth pointed his torch to the left.

"I suppose one direction is as good as the other, but standing here waiting for our torches to burn out will accomplish nothing more than leaving us in the dark once more."

_~Not that being in the dark would slow me down much...~_


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2005)

The group starts to walk behind Sareth along the left wall. On his left he sees another tunnel placed about 6 feets from the ground that looks similar to the one the group used to get here. He presses forwards along the wall in ruins on his right. He carefully looks around the corner and doesn't see anything more than more ruins. The wall in front of him seems to be in better shape than the one on his left. He turns right and move cautiously forward in front of him he can see what seems to be a large opening, From this position Sareth recognises a structure on his left it really looks like an old temple. On the ground he notices a few crashed collumn near what seems to be the entrance. In front of him another ruined wall. 

OOC assuming Sareth is facing the east and at the location marked by an X


----------



## Verbatim (May 21, 2005)

Fighting back the urge to drop the torch with each step he took, Sareth focused on forming a mental map of the area that he had seen so far. While it was possible that they would need to drop lower down, for now Sareth felt the best course was to explore their surroundings fully before leaving.

_~The stone you do not overturn may be the one in which the snake rests under...~_

As his eyes settle on what looks to be a forgotten temple Sareth turned to face the others and pointed to the building.

"Any of you know who might have used that? Do you think anything of use might still be there?"

Sareth kept his voice low, as he spoke, but realized quickly that it was not his voice he had to worry about marking his location, but the flaming brand he carried in his hand.


----------



## Delemental (May 23, 2005)

Tai will step forward and do her best to identify the temple.  (OOC Knowledge-Religion +2).

"I doubt we'd find anything worth our time in there, Master Sareth, but I could be wrong.  The schema we're looking for might have been placed in there."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2005)

'Well we can either go in there straight away, or we can finish walking around the cavern itself to see what also is here.  Although there's a chance the schema is in this building, there might be an even better location in here to begin our search.  I for one would like to minimize the amount of places we enter that might be infested with beetles.'

Pohl raises the torch and tries to look out eastward into the main part of the cavern as far as he can.  With the busted columns and the entrance to the temple on his left, he barely makes out another set of walls across the large open space.

'Looks like there's other buildings across the way.  Or we could walk to our left here and go past the temple to see what is deeper to the back.  I for one would rather stay to the edges of the cavern that walk across the open space, since there's more places to climb up out of the way of those stupid beetles if they return... but that's just me.  So I vote we walk to the left past the temple and go further north.  What say you all?'  

He takes a step in that direction and hopes that the group agrees with him.  The last thing he wants is to walk into the center of the cavern and then get surrounded on all sides by beetles rushing at him.


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2005)

Sareth looks once more at the ruined temple before turning to face the others.

"Both sound like valid thoughts to me. If we look around and find nothing, we can come back here later. I doubt the building will be going anywhere."

As the large human began walking away, Sareth followed suit staying a few steps behind him and to his left.


----------



## Delemental (May 24, 2005)

Tai will also follow, behind Pohl and Sareth (and Zane, assuming he's following too).


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

Tai carefully observes the temple (roll 9+2) but she is unable to recognises the forge, hammer and magical wand incraved in the rocks as any known religious symbol

None of the other is able to identify them either.

Following Pohl along the temple walls, the group pass in front of the door. Pohl quickly look inside for anything of value. There isn't much light but he can't see anything of value inside. The whole temple seems completly in ruin. 

The interior of this temple was once beautiful. The place seems quiet and serene. Even without knowing the religion associated with this place he easily sees himself sitting and meditating long hours. The place really seems to be made for that kind of spiritual activity. 

In front of them the group sees a large column of stone. On their right they notices what seems to be another large building with a closed metalic double door facing the west. From here with the lack of a good light source it's difficult to identify what type of metal the door is made. The stone walls seems very solid compared with the other the group has seen so far in the room.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Keeping his eyes roaming, Sareth felt as exposed as a prostitute in a confession booth, but knew he would not be able to convince the large human in the prudance of extinguishing some of the torches. However, the extra light did make exporing the ruins easier, and every small bit helped.

As the outlines of two more buildings teased their radius of sight, Sareth paused for a moment and was pleased to see the others stopped almost in cue with him.

_~While they may be slow, they are learning...~_

"While I am no engineer, wouldn't it make sense to store something of value in a building you trusted to weather the passage of time?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 26, 2005)

'Indeed.  That makes as much sense as any.  Has anyone heard any more beetles scuttling around anywhere?  I certainly don't want to be caught unawares if we get attacked again.'

He raises his torch in the direction of the metal doors.

'Well I think we should go over there and check that vault out, as Sareth thinks.  Are we agreed?'


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2005)

The four hero approaches the large building. As they close on the construction they notices that the doors seems to be made of the same metal covering the Master Bonal's journal. The door also harbor the same symbol found on the journal. The symbol span on the two doors. 

The stone walls seems to be extremely well maintained and would probably be very difficult to destroy. The roof is made of old but solid looking stone also.

None of you hear or see anything other than that.


----------



## Delemental (May 28, 2005)

"Well, it seems we're on the right track, at least."  Tai looks the doors up and down for any obvious mechanisms.  "So, does anyone have the key?"


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2005)

Sareth approached the building carefully as the others flanked out beside him. Drawing his rapier as he approached, _~just to be safe~_, Sareth studied the architecture of the structure looking for any opening that the others might not detect.

[sblock]Sareth will check for hidden doors and footholds should he be called upon to climb up and examine the roof.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2005)

'Key?  It's probably the same method as getting past the previous sealed door further up top.  Zane?  Pull out the journal and press it against the seal like you did last time.'

Pohl turns around and holds the torch up high to try and spot any more beetles scurrying around the cavern.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2005)

Tai and Zane (search roll 3+1, 19+5) approaches the door. The symbol is exactly the same as the one on the journal but they can't find any spot where the smaller symbol could be applied on the larger one found on the door. Zane notices a carefully hidden lock located under the symbol. From the size of the key hole, he can estimates that the key must be very thin and about half an inch high.

Pohl (spot 6+4) doesn't see any insects gathering that seems big enough to pose any threaths to the group.

Serath carefully observes the walls (search 19+4) and notices a few footholds that would allow him to easily climb the 20' tall walls. He doesn't find anything else of interest on the walls.


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 2, 2005)

Finishing his walk around the building, Sareth watched the others stare at the rune etched door. While he once again considered trying to see if his ring would activate the locking mechinism, he did not want to be wrong twice in front of those he was sent to work with.

Walking over to the tall human, _Pole was it?_, Sareth pointed to the top of the building as he spoke to him.

"The walls have some worn spots that I could use to scale them if you want me to take a look at the roof. Perhaps there is a chimney or vent that I use to enter the building and open the door for you all."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2005)

'Sure thing... might as well I guess.  Zane, how's the lock coming along?'


----------



## Delemental (Jun 3, 2005)

Feeling quite out of her element and more than slightly useless at the moment, Tai divides her attention between Sareth and Zane, hoping to learn something useful.  She ignores Pohl's ceaseless vigil for beetles.

"Master Sareth," Tai asks, "Do you think there's any hope that the key to this door would still be here after all this time?  Or are we going to have to force our way in?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 3, 2005)

"Well, if he can't get the door to open with any of his parlor tricks, we can only hope that the door was designed to let people out even if it stopped them from coming in. If we can't get in through a secondary entrance, then forcing the door would be our only choice, but we'd need a crew of warforged to get it done."

Shrugging his pack from his shoulders and taking his cloak off, Sareth placed the items by the front wall before walking to the jagged side of the building. Reaching up, his fingers closed tightly around the first grip and Sareth began to climb.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 6, 2005)

Zane turns towards Tai and shrugs. "I really don't know, Might as well starts looking for it."

 He kneels and start searching the dusty sand around the construction. (search 2+4)

Serath takes a good foothold and slowly starts climbing the wall. The uneven wall reveals himself to be very easy to climb especially for someone trained like Sareth. (take 10+4). In about 30 seconds he reaches the top. The old rock tile roof seems badly damaged. Sareth looks quickly around and notices what seems to be a severly damaged area.

The damage area of the roof doesn't have tiles anymore and could perhaps be used to enter the building.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Pohl looks up and calls out to the gnome on the roof.

'Sareth?  How's it look?  Is there a way in?  Let me know and I'll throw you a rope to get the rest of us up there!'

He looks to Tai and Zane to confirm that they're okay with climbing the 10' up onto the buiding's roof if need be.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane looks at Pohl with a look of confusion on the diviner's face. "I thought that Sareth was going to try and open it from the inside." Then Zane gets an idea and turns to the raven perched on his shoulder. "Nicadema! Fly up and help Sareth find a way in." The raven nods to her master and flies up to the gnome.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 10, 2005)

Sareth carefully approaches the broken area of the roof. At the same time Nicadema flies over the building. They both notices that the roof has collapsed into the building. The raven is unable to see anything inside the building but the gnome who doesn't need light sees the following.

Sareth [sblock]
A large chunck of the ceiling has fallen in, crushing cabinets and shelves beneath the weight of brick and stone. The remains of what appears to be a metal dog that was also caught in the falling stones, juts from the debris. Dusty shelves, intact, line the southern wall, and a huge forge and furnace fill the easter part of the room. Neither appears to have been used in centuries.[/sblock]

Sareth walks back to the other and whisper "Looks like we found what we were looking for. From the hole in the roof we can all easily get in"

OOC Sorry Verbatim if I am moving things along a little.


----------



## Delemental (Jun 10, 2005)

_Thank Boldrei,_ Tai thinks as Sareth announces his discovery, _maybe we can find this schema and be done with this without any more problems._

She can't help but think to herself again that crawling through the undercity looking for antiques is hardly the best way she could serve her goddess.  _But it's only a means to an end, _ she reminds herself.  She wanted to stay in Sharn long enough that she grew familiar with its workings, so that later when she resumed her travels through the countyside she would be able to advise others who needed to make the journey to the City of Towers.  But in order to do that, she would need to have enough money to support herself, as she couldn't live in the temple forever.  _Though I'm sure Master D'Velderan could offer a place for me to stay - though the price he asked might be too high._  She can't help but smile a bit to herself.  _Perhaps I should keep a beetle or two tucked away in my bag in case he does get a bit too friendly._

She pulls herself out of her train of thought once she is given the end of the rope to climb up onto the roof.  She loks around at the others.  "Could one of you give me a hand?  I'm not the best climber, even with a rope, I'm afraid."   (Climb -2)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 10, 2005)

'Absolutely.  Here...'

Pohl interlocks his fingers and presents his hands palms up so that Tai has a foothold to step on and he can lift her up to the roof with the assist of the rope.

'Careful now... we don't know how solid the roof is.  Everything all right up top, Sareth?'

As he's lifting the cleric, Pohl turns and addresses Zane's original question.

'Zane, do you want to stay out here and wait for us to open the door from the inside... assuming we can?  I don't want to send Sareth down inside this building by himself because who knows what is in there, so Tai and I will join him through the hole.  Do you also want to come up and in, or do you want to wait for us?'


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

As Pohl offers the choice to Zane, he looks nerviously up at the rope. "It does seem kind of high." But then he notices Tai giving it a try. "Well... If Lady Tai is going, then I suppose I can go as well." He awaits his turn and then heads up the rope.

OOC: Climb +0


----------



## Delemental (Jun 10, 2005)

Tai laughs a little at being called 'Lady Tai' by Zane.  "No need for that, Master Marcela.  I'm hardly a noblewoman.  'Tai' will be fine."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Zanick Marcela : Male Human Diviner 1*

Zane blushes at Tai's remark. "Then you must call me Zane. I insist." The raven perched above them on the roof looking down speaks up. "Call me Nicadema!"


----------



## Delemental (Jun 11, 2005)

She nods.  "Very well, Zane and Nicadema it is.  Thank you."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 14, 2005)

Pohl following behind the gnome starts to climb the wall. The construction of the wall makes it easy for him to climb it. Taking his time he finally reaches the top. 

The wizard then take his turn, after a few difficult minutes he finally gets to the roof of the construction.

Using a rope provided by Pohl, Tai also climbs the wall (roll 12-2) Using everything she got almost falling four times she also gets to the top of the roof with the others. 

Unless you approaches your torches none, except Sareth can see inside. The gnome turns towards the other. "It looks like the roof destroyed everything that was under. I saw a few shelves crushed under the weight of the roof. I also saw a large intact furnace and forge and a few intact shelves on some of the walls. A strange metal dog also seems to have been crushed by the weight of the falling bricks"


----------



## Delemental (Jun 17, 2005)

"So, what's the best way to get down safely?  Is there anywhere up here on the roof to secure a rope, in case we can't open the doors and we have to climb out again?"


----------

